# Українські хмарочоси



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Нарешті вирішив створити статтю стосовно хмарочосів на українській вікіпедії. Якщо хтось не знає, вона розташована тут - http://uk.wikipedia.org/
( до речі багато цікавого ) і складає більш ніж 30,000 статей. 

Більш-менш розібрався як там все робиться, створив першу статтю, для практики - http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/східна_Європа ( ще не закінчено, треба виправики декілька помилок )

Пропоную почати обговорювати що писати про *ХМАРОЧОСИ*

Моя перша версія ( скоріш за все не остаточна ):
_Хмарочос це високий будинок, житлового, офісного або адміністративного використання. Загальновизнанних критерій визначальних хмарочос не існує. Мінімальна висота хмарочоса коливається приблизно від 120м- 150м. Кількість поверхів і зовнішний вигляд теж впливають на визначення хмарочоса._

Потім думаю перекласти історичну довідку з англійської версії і написати щось про перші українські хмарочосі, мабуть розмістити посилання на цей форум. Ну що, шановні присутні, ваші думки?


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Статтю вже можна знайти за адресою http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Хмарочоси

Там поки що не дуже багато інфи. Якщо хтось хоче перекласти з англомовно ї сторінки частину "Історія" то будь ласка


----------



## Siberian (Oct 25, 2003)

А что ссылку на Эмпорис не поставил? Там в Киеве Бобко почти все хайрайзы ввел.
Я поставил ссылки на другие языковые статьи в вики.

PS: И русский демонстративно поставил четвертым в списке на своей личной страничке (хотя родной  )


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Сейчас поставлю. Я ведь Википедией только начал заниматься, пока ещё всё напутано для меня. Демонстративно я ничего не ставил  я только час разбирался как ссылки делать, скоро надо будет к таблицам перейти, это наверно на пол дня :laugh:

А вообще молодцы, у вас Википедия ( русская ) в три раза больше.


----------



## Siberian (Oct 25, 2003)

Dr.Mesofius said:


> я только час разбирался как ссылки делать, скоро надо будет к таблицам перейти, это наверно на пол дня :laugh:


Самый лучший способ понять как что-то сделать - посмотреть как это сделали другие  Благо там можно это сделать, нажав на редактирование статьи, там появится тот самый код.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

*10 найвищих хмарочосів України*

*Оновлення*

Давайте зберемо списочок всіх українських 100+ будинків, інфу можемо використати для точного списку тут http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?

ЗБУДОВАНІ

1. 141,2 м "МФК Gulliver" | 35 пов. Київ (відкрито 2012 року)

2. 136 м "БЦ Парус" | 33 пов. Київ (відкрито 4 квітня 2007 року)

3. 128 м "ЖК Корона №2" | 38 пов. Київ (відкрито 2008 року)

4. 128 м "ЖК Корона " | 38 пов. Київ (відкрито 6 жовтня 2007 року)

5. 127 м "Апеляційний суд " | 27 пов. Київ (відкрито 2006 року)

6. 123 м "ЖК Башти" | 30 пов. Дніпропетровськ (відкрито 2005 року) (готові 2/2 веж)

7. 120 м "Будинок МТУ" | 28 пов. Київ (відкрито 1986 року)

8. 116,1 м "БЦ 101 Tower" | 27 пов. Київ (відкрито 2012 року)

9. 112 м "ЖК Королівська вежа" | 29 пов. Донецьк (відкрито 2008 року)

10. 111,2 м "ЖК Срібний бриз" | 35 пов. Київ (відкрито 2010 року) (готові 2/3 веж)

11. 110 м БЦ "Північний" | 25 пов. Донецьк (відкрито 2012 року)

12. 106 м "ЖК АРК Палас" | 25 пов. Одеса (відкрито 2008 року)

13. 106 м "ЖК вул. Михайла Гришка, 9" | 32 пов. Київ (відкрито 2006 року)

14. 106 м ЖК «Панорамний» | 26/25 пов. Донецьк (відкрито 2011 року) (готово 2/2 веж)

15. 105 м "Олімпійський" | 32 пов. Київ (відкрито 2005 року)

16. 105 м "Героїв Сталінграду 12Ж" | 27 пов. Київ (відкрито 2004 року)

17. 105 м "Героїв Сталінграду 12Е" | 27 пов. Київ (відкрито 2004 року)

18. 104 м "ЖК вул. Галі Тимофєєвої, 3" | 29 пов. Київ (відкрито 2003 року)

19. 103,4 м "ЖК Проспект Ілліча, 19з" | 25 пов. Донецьк (відкрито 2008 року)

20. 102,7 м ЖК «Лазурний Блюз» | 26 пов. Київ (відкрито 2011 року)

21. 101,6 м "ЖК Бульвар Лесі Українки 23А" | 25 пов. Київ (відкрито 2006 року)

22. 101,6 м "ЖК Бульвар Лесі Українки 30Б" | 25 пов. Київ (відкрито 2002 року)

23. 101 м "ЖК Свічки" | 31 пов. Дніпропетровськ (відкрито 1979 року)

24. 101 м "ЖК вул. Клінічна, 23-25" | 26 пов. Київ (відкрито 2001 року)

25. 101 м "Кукурудза" | 24 пов. Одеса (відкрито 2005 року)

26. ~100 м ЖК "Щорса 36Б" | 27 пов. Київ (відкрито 2004 року)

27. ~100 м ЖК "Лесі Українки 7-9" (перша черга)| 28 пов. Київ (відкрито 2009 року)

28. ~100 м ЖК "Старонаводницька 6Б" | 27 пов. Київ (відкрито 2009 року)

БУДУЮТЬСЯ


1. 214,26 м "Sky towers"| 47 пов. Київ (будують 12-й поверх)

2. 163 м "ЖК Кловський узвіз 7А" | 48 пов. Київ (завершальні роботи)

3.~130 м ЖК "Мега-Сіті" | 35 пов. Київ (завершальні роботи)

4.~127 м "ЖК пр. Возз'єднання, 21-В" | 34 пов. Київ (будують 12-й поверх)

5. 122,25 м "ЖК пр. Героїв Сталінграду, 2" | 30 пов. Київ (завершальні роботи) (готово 0/2 веж)

6. 112,1 м ЖК «PecherSky» |27 пов. Київ (завершальні роботи)

7. ~109 м ЖК "бул. Л.Українки, 7-9" | 33 пов. Київ (завершальні роботи)

8. 107 м ЖК вул. Ревуцького, 9 | 34 пов. Київ (будують 17 поверх)

9. 105,7 м ЖК "Новопечерські Липки" | 31 пов. Київ (роботи на середній стадії) (готово 2/5 веж)

10. 102 м ЖК вул. Олександра Мішуги, 2, буд. 1 | 33 пов. Київ (завершальні роботи) 

11. ~100 м ЖК "Покровський посад" | 30 пов. Київ (завершальні роботи) 

12. ~100 м ЖК "Панорама на Печерську" | 27 пов. Київ (завершальні роботи) 

13. 100,25 м БФК «H-Tower» | 26 пов. Київ (завершальні роботи) 

ЗУПИНЕНО


1. 192 м Mirax Plaza | 46 пов. Київ (зупинено 2008 року на 11 поверхах) 

2. 114 м Готель "Парус" | 32 пов. Дніпропетровськ (зупинено 1995 року на завершальному етапі будівництва, 80%) 

3. 112,8 м Будинок НМУ |23 пов. Київ (будують 23 поверх, зупинено літом 2012 року)

4. 112,7 м ЖК «Дельфін» | 27 пов. Київ (готовий 2 поверх, зупинено) 

5. 110 м "ЖК Дніпровські вежі" | 35 пов. Київ (завершальні роботи, зупинено 2005 року) (готово 0/6 веж)

6. 106 м "Конгрес-холл" | 27 пов. Донецьк (завершальні роботи, зупинено в 2011 році)

Додавайте нові будівлі нижче будь-ласка
Враховуємо шпиль, труби та інше (за винятком дрібних антен)Yellow. 
__________________


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

"Башни" в Днепре 123 метра (?).
"Апеляционный суд" в Киеве - 127 метров, ссылка здесь:http://test.interesniy.kiev.ua/new/objects/mesta/solomianka


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

Стас, я еще здесь размещал вот эту статью. Тут некоторые известные высотные строения Киева, должно пригодиться тебе в статье 

19.10.2006

Наконец-то украинские архитекторы определились с термином "высотное строительство". Отныне высотными считаются здания более 73,5 м и выше 24 этажей. На такие дома будут разработаны нормативные документы 

Проект здания, претендующего на звание первого киевского небоскреба. Две 84-этажные башни на уровне 17 этажа объединят 6-этажным стилобатом. В нем расположат многофункциональный зал и фитнес-центр. В каждой же башне обустроят жилые апартаменты (32 этажа), офисы (27 этажей), гостиницы (12 этажей), общественный и бизнес-центр (6 уровней высотой 6 и 7 метров).

Наконец-то украинские архитекторы определились с термином "высотное строительство". Отныне высотными считаются здания более 73,5 м и выше 24 этажей. На такие дома будут разработаны нормативные документы. Это для того, чтобы наши зодчие больше не рисковали жизнью строителей и будущих жильцов. Очень может быть, что в центре Киева строить высотные здания будет запрещено. Со дня на день такое решение должен принять столичный градсовет. 


О преимуществах и недостатках уже существующих высоток столицы рассказал Анатолий Франивский, заведующий лабораторией зданий и сооружений НИИ строительного производства. 


Кабмин, ул. Грушевского, 12/2, 10 этажей, 35 метров









Хоть и не самое высокое, но зато самое "вместительное" административное здание в Киеве (около 200 тыс. м. кв.). Построено в 1938 г. и отреставрировано после Великой Отечественной войны. Памятник архитектуры и истории. Центральная часть здания насчитывает 10 этажей, боковые части – по 8 и 7 этажей.

Жилой комплекс на ул. Грушевского, 9*а, 22 этажа, 60 метров









Скандально известный жилой дом, за снесение которого выступал даже сам президент. 

Многие зодчие считают, что дом уродует уникальный ландшафт Киева. Однако стройка продолжается. Вместо запланированных 15 построено уже 22 центральных и 11 боковых этажей. 


Дом налоговой на Львовской площади, 28 этажей, 84 метра









Идея строительства первого в Украине крупного делового центра возникла в середине 60-х годов прошлого столетия. Еще несколько лет назад его считали самым высоким сооружением в Киеве и в Украине. 


Большая Лаврская колокольня, 96, 5 метра










Самая высокая точка в Киеве, открытая для посещения. Величественная и стройная восьмигранная башня, построенная в XVIII веке. Толщина стен первого яруса достигает 8 м, а фундамент залегает на 7 метров вглубь. 

Так что в прочности памятки сомневаться не стоит. О надежности сооружения говорят также гигантские колокола на третьем ярусе, которые благополучно звонят уже более 200 лет.

Жилой дом по адресу: проспект Григоренко, 7*А, 34 этажа, 100 метров









Поскольку нормативных документов на строительство жилых домов выше 25 этажей не существует, дом построен только в качестве эксперимента. Строители заверяют, что здание прочное и стойкое. Однако считают необходимым наблюдение за его состоянием на стадии эксплуатации. 

Кстати, на крыше здания предусмотрена площадка для пожарных вертолетов. Но их, как говорилось, пока нет. Так что, покупая квартиру в доме, жители автоматически соглашаются стать частью эксперимента. 

Монумент Родины* матери, 102 метра









Вес скульптуры 530 т. Ее собирали стометровым краном, специально выплавленным для этой цели. Специалисты уверены, что "Родина-мать" может выдержать землетрясение силой 9 баллов.


----------



## kalashnikov (Aug 14, 2006)

Башни в Днепре 106 м


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

kalashnikov said:


> Башни в Днепре 106 м


Выглядят они гораздо выше


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Добре. Процес пішов.

- Парус, Київ, 33 п., 136м

- "Апеляционный суд", Київ, 25 п, 127 м. 

- "Башні" Дніпропетровськ, 106 чи 123? на skyscraperpage diagrams http://www.skyscraperpage.com/cities/?cityID=1458 каже що 123 м., 28 п.

- Міністерство транспорту України, Київ, 28 п., 120 м. (теж тут http://www.skyscraperpage.com/cities/?cityID=769 )

- Готель "Парус" Дніпропетровськ, 26 п., 114 м. (інфа теж там, але треба все перевірити )

- Срібний бріз ( 3 вежі ) 32 п., 111.1 м. до даху, 119.2 м. загалом. ( http://uiec.com.ua/ua/projects/city-in-city/ )

- Житловий Комплекс по вул. Саксаганського 37, 26 п., 112 м. ( http://www.skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=7986 )

- Жилой дом по адресу: проспект Григоренко, 7*А, 100 м., 34 п.

- Податкова, Київ, 28 п., 84 м.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Додаткова інфа стосовно Дніпра "Высота здания от уровня земли до конька кровли - 106 м" http://gorod.dp.ua/archi/?pageid=297

Шкода


----------



## kalashnikov (Aug 14, 2006)

На skyscraperpage много диаграмм неправильных,им сильно верить нельзя.
Кстати, а какая высота троещинских башен и новой 37 этажки на Позняках?


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

У них сайта нету, поэтому трудно сказать. Вообще если взять более-менее признанную минимальную высоту небоскрёба в 150 м. то у нас их вообще нету  всё в проектах... но для Украины будем считать 120 м. минимальной высотой небоскрёба


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

Dr.Mesofius said:


> Додаткова інфа стосовно Дніпра "Высота здания от уровня земли до конька кровли - 106 м" http://gorod.dp.ua/archi/?pageid=297
> 
> Шкода


А конёк кролви это и есть верхушка здания? И них там разве антеннки не выше самой крыши?


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

По-любому я думаю правильнее использовать высоту до крыши, без антен. На Википедии ( любого языка ) Тайпай выше чем Сиарс Тауэр, но у второго антенна выше.


----------



## Siberian (Oct 25, 2003)

Если это антенна, то действительно считать не надо. Правда бывает шпиль еще, если не металлический, то вроде его считают, на эмпорисе к примеру.


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

Высотные дома в данный момент существуют только в Киев и в Днепропетровске. И в дальнейшем эти два города будут доминировать в Украине в высотном строительстве. В Одессе есть несколько высотных проектов жилых зданий в 30 этажей, Донецк и Харьков отстают сильно, и в ближайшие лет 10 там высотных зданий ожидать не приходиться. Кроме этих 5 городов, с населением более 1мл, в других ничего ближайшие лет 10 ожидать не стоит, хотя, например, в том же Запорожье, с его гранитным фундаментом можно строить очень высокие здания.

Киев: Построенные здания:
1) Парус - 136 м, 33 этажа;
2) Суд на Соломенской пл. - 127 м (со шпилем) - 25 этажей;
3) Министерство Транспорта - 120 м (антенна) - 28 этажей;
4) Олимпик Плаза на Горького 50 - 30 этажей, данных по высоте нет, но я думаю 30*3.40 = 102-110 м;
5) Жилой комплекс на Саксанганского - 112 м, 26 этажей;
6) Григоренко 7А - 100м, 34 э;

То что, точно строится:
1) Мега комми-блок на Срибнокильской - 37 этажей, высота около 110-115 метров, окончание 2007 год;
2) Hilton на бул.Шевченка (летом там активно делали фундамент, что сейчас, не знаю) -30 этажей, 100-110 м, пр.2008;
3) Высотка на Спортивной площади, перед Парусом, данных по высоте и этажности нет, но скорее всего будет около 120 м, 30 этажей, 2008;
4) Жилой дом на Кловском спуске, сейчас делают фундамент, 37 этажей, высота около 130 м, 2008-2009;
5) Серебряный Бриз - 32 (по другим данным 33 или 34 этажа) - 111 м, 2007 год первые две башни, 2008 - последняя;
6) Днипровськи Вежи, строительство с 2005 года заморожено , 35 этажей, 115 м, когда закончат не ясно, может в 2007 или 2008;

Днепропетровск:
Построенно:
1) Две Башни;
2) Два советских комми-блока, 28 этажей, 100м;
3) И "Парус", 28 этажей.
В данный момент ничего высотного не строится, но в 2007 году есть большие шансы, что начнут Браму и Дафи.
Калашников может, меня поправит 
В других городах, кроме этих, как я уже сказал, высоток в ближайшие лет 5, ожидать не стоит.


----------



## kalashnikov (Aug 14, 2006)

Quicksilver все правильно.В Днепре кстати гранит еще похлеще Запорожья,вон метро уже сколько лет мучаются строят.По поводу башен хочу сказать,что там конструкции труб крышной котельной выше конька вроде бы.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Можете подивитися на плоди проробленої роботи  Хочу доробити "історію" і включити туди Харківський госпром. Але нічого не можу знайти в Інтернеті, шукав як українською так і російською... якщо хто-небудь знає де взяти, давайте посилання


----------



## my19 (Oct 15, 2006)

На Позняках ліплять одразу ДВА таких 37-ми поверхових гіганти. Другий трохи далі, глибше в Позняки. 
Я коли проходив по набережній правого берега з тієї сторони був здивований. Звісно, я бачив хмарочоси, але вона настільки домінанта...
думаю десь метрів так 140 з дахом і металічною конструкцією на даху. Хех...)


----------



## my19 (Oct 15, 2006)

Ще збудовано два височенних будівлі в Оболоні. Не знаю скільки метрів, але вони вищі за ті дві жовті домінанти(були)


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Навіть не знаю як рахувати, вся інформація дуже умовна.


----------



## SKYF (Jul 26, 2006)

Я слышал, что телецентр в Киеве выше 100 метров.


----------



## kalashnikov (Aug 14, 2006)

my19 said:


> На Позняках ліплять одразу ДВА таких 37-ми поверхових гіганти. Другий трохи далі, глибше в Позняки.
> Я коли проходив по набережній правого берега з тієї сторони був здивований. Звісно, я бачив хмарочоси, але вона настільки домінанта...
> думаю десь метрів так 140 з дахом і металічною конструкцією на даху. Хех...)


А другий на іншому кінці вулиці Княжий Затон так?
Я колись там проходив, бачу на бігборді рендер тогож самого будинку,що і на набережній, ну того що вже побудували.


----------



## kalashnikov (Aug 14, 2006)

SKYF said:


> Я слышал, что телецентр в Киеве выше 100 метров.


Сырецкая телебашня - 380 м. Карандаш-телецентр вроде не дотягивает до ста как мне кажется.


----------



## Siberian (Oct 25, 2003)

Вы бы списочек уже привели в порядок, я бы ввел инфу по Днепропетровску в Эмпорис, а то там совсем пусто. 

Для того чтобы попасть в эмпорис зданию, нужны ссылки на источник информации, а именно высота в метрах, кол-во этажей, год сдачи и адрес. Минимум - это кол-во этажей (достаточно фотки)


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

Интересно, а сколько вот эта махина на Оболони в высоту, выглядит метров под 90-95:








































На последней фотке, с той пристройкой на верху, я 27 этажей насчитал


----------



## my19 (Oct 15, 2006)

вааааауу....скіки його фотав, але з далеку... класно...краса.....=))))


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

Да, домик в лучших традициях, так сказать


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

Еще один гигант на Оболони, жилой комплекс "Пассаж"


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

Еще завтра хочу создать отдельную ветку вот про это:
Киев. Краснозвёздный пр-т, 4
Монолитно-каркасный кирпичный дом. 4 секции. Проект: "Александровский". Этажность: 26 этажей. Жилой комплекс бизнес-класса на Севастопольской площади. Четыре дома комплекса размещены в глубине квартала и создают полноценную жилую среду с полным набором услуг и социального обеспечения. Дома имеют удобные планировочные решения, что позволяет жителям формировать жилье согласно своим потребностям. Насыщенность современными инженерными системами гарантирует высокое качество жизни и комфорт. Подземная двухуровневая автостоянка создает удобные условия для автомобилей. Строит "Українська Будівельна Компанія"

Нравится мне этот проект. Еще на comfort.kiev.ua читал, что это одна из лучших строительных компаний и строители там самые опрятные и ходят в нарядной униформе 
Таких должно быть 4 дома


----------



## my19 (Oct 15, 2006)

Quicksilver, завтра вже минуло


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

my19 said:


> Quicksilver, завтра вже минуло


Что-то я думал, думал, делать ли новый thread под этот проект "Александровский" и передумал, все таки не такие высокие это дома, хотя и четыре штуки и 26 этажей каждый, то есть 104 этажа в общей сложности :lol:


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Давай-те вже зробемо перший крок і почнему складати список 

Пропоную враховувати два різних параметрів. Перший висота до даху, другий разом з антеною. Якщо немає інформації стосовно першого або другого параметру, вона просто залишається відсутньою. Як ідея?


----------



## my19 (Oct 15, 2006)

ідея класна але міряти ходити не буду! гиги))))


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Бажаю на вікіпедії додати хоч один найвищий український хмарочос. Але неможу визначитись з висотою Паруса, 136м чи як? Як ви вважаєте? І ще, май19, прохання дозволити використовувати твою фотку там де Парус дуже класно так вийшов, для вікіпедії


----------



## my19 (Oct 15, 2006)

звісно=))


----------



## my19 (Oct 15, 2006)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=10655213#post10655213
ось по Києву приблизно. І десь я вже читав що на Позняках будівля вище за Елсбург ака Парус...=)


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo (Aug 1, 2006)

http://www.kharkov.ua/culture/2b.html
А ща саме цікавить про Держпром?


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Pablitisimo Maximo said:


> http://www.kharkov.ua/culture/2b.html
> А ща саме цікавить про Держпром?


Ось що я вже додав:

_У листопаді 1928 відкрився Госпром, унікальний на ті часи будинок, у Харкові. Висота харківського "хмарочосу" складала лише 45 м. _

Мене цікавить просто більше інформації, наприклад скільки там поверхів? Хто був головним архітектором? Чи це був найвищим хмарочосом в Україні?


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

До речі ось стаття http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Хмарочоси

якщо побачите помилки будь якого характеру, виправляйте будь ласка  я їх напевно багато наробив


----------



## my19 (Oct 15, 2006)

класно, але там нема фоти Паруса? До речі, треба додати тризуб!=)
і треба мені розібратися з вікіпедією буде сісти колись=))


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

так, треба додати, до речі я хотів твою фоту паруса використати там але ще не розібрався як власні фотки додавати. І звичайно приєднуйся до вікіспільноти! Українська вікіпедія зараз нараховує 43000 статей, російська до речі вже десь 120000


----------



## my19 (Oct 15, 2006)

нам теж треба до 100 000 дійти швидко!=)) там багато по Києву чого немає... Буде


----------



## my19 (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo (Aug 1, 2006)

Dr.Mesofius said:


> Ось що я вже додав:
> 
> _У листопаді 1928 відкрився Госпром, унікальний на ті часи будинок, у Харкові. Висота харківського "хмарочосу" складала лише 45 м. _
> 
> Мене цікавить просто більше інформації, наприклад скільки там поверхів? Хто був головним архітектором? Чи це був найвищим хмарочосом в Україні?


Будувався з 1925 по 1928 рр.
"Актуальность и смелость поставленной акционерами задачи привлекли внимание многих известных архитекторов, например А. Щусева, И. Фомина, А. Бекетова и др. Лучшим же на конкурсе был признан проект ленинградских архитекторов С. Серафимова, М. Фельгера, С. Кравеца. Именно они воплотили в реальные формы идею крупного сооружения, состоящего из девяти разновысотных (от 6 до 13 этажей) корпусов, сгруппированных в три блока. Боковые блоки композиционно подчинены центральному и объединены с ним закрытыми висячими переходами, на разных уровнях перекинутыми через улицы. Это придало зданию, несмотря на его огромные размеры (общая площадь внутренних помещений 60 тыс. м2), неожиданную воздушность. Внешний вид Госпрома, равно как и его интерьеры, отличает строгость, можно даже сказать аскетизм: здесь отсутствуют лепнина, живопись, скульптурные композиции, которых так много, скажем, на шести «сталинских» московских высотках.
Любопытно, что здание — символ передовой архитектуры строилось практически без применения средств механизации. Весь объем земляных работ, казавшийся тогда фантастическим, выполнялся вручную, основными орудиями труда были лопаты, тачки, носилки. В короткий срок за забором стройки вырос целый городок — до сорока временных помещений: контора руководства, конструкторское бюро, механические и деревообрабатывающие мастерские, кузница, всевозможные склады. Тут же размещались бараки для рабочих, прибывавших в основном из сельской местности. К концу строительства население городка составляло около 5 тыс. человек."

Таким чином Держпром можна вважати першим українським хмарочосом.


----------



## my19 (Oct 15, 2006)

перший український хмарочос це софіївська дзвіниця


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo (Aug 1, 2006)

Скоріше - це сама Софія


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

my19, там потрібне ім"я автора фотокартки. Але я думаю можна щось придумати, якщо не хочеш своє використовувати. Наприклад Микола Карпенко чи Дмитро Винчук 

Тебе влаштовує така ліцензія на фотку? 

"Авторські права на зображення захищено. Власник авторських прав необоротно відмовився від усіх прав на нього, дозволяючи вільне відтворення, поширення, використання, модифікацію та інше використання для інших цілей, комерційних чи не комерційних, із вказанням автора чи без нього."


----------



## my19 (Oct 15, 2006)

:lol:

...

:lol:


пиши Май Найнтинюк та і все буде гаразд!


----------



## Max (Jun 19, 2004)

Треба згадати "будинок Гінзбурга" 1912 р. - 12 поверхів. Архітектори - А. Мінкус і Ф. Троуп'янський, будувала фірма Льва Гінзбурга. Місцезнаходження - там, де сучасний готель Україна (Москва). Зруйнований у 1941.
Детальніше - http://www.archunion.com.ua/st-003.html

В Києві у 1910-1914 роках массово зводились 6-7 поверхові будинки. Враховуючи висоту поверха у 5 метрів


----------



## my19 (Oct 15, 2006)

60 метрів О_О


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo (Aug 1, 2006)

Ех, класно було б відбудувати "будинок Гінзбурга"


----------



## my19 (Oct 15, 2006)

Але ні в якому разі там де він був! Він нічим не кращий за готель "Москва"!))


----------



## Pablitisimo Maximo (Aug 1, 2006)

Та я б так не сказав. Він був дуже пишним і красивим.


----------



## my19 (Oct 15, 2006)

але зараз на фоні існуючої забудови виглядав би як анекдот))


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

так я там написав про гінзбург

"В Україні перший хмарочос (для свого часу) був побудований в 1910–1912 у Києві на вулиці Інститутська, 16-18, по проекту одеських архітекторів А.Мінкуса і Ф.Троупянского. Будинок називався Дім Гінзбурґа, він мав 11 поверхів. Завдяки природній височині рельєфу, він здавався набагато вище. В 1941 будинок був висаджений а в 1954 на його місці почалось будівництво готелю Москва."

Чи щось не вірно?


----------



## my19 (Oct 15, 2006)

Все правильно! Фасад будинку дивився до вулиці Інститутської. Тоді ще не було майдану ні в районі монемунту Незалежності(був квартал будинків), ні між головпоштамтом та будівлею з башткою-цифровим годинником. Зараз на місці дому Гінзбурґа краще будувати щось дуже величне і домінанте для всього Києва з великої літери(Домінанте). Щоби був оріентиром центру для всього Києва та новим головним символом Києва. Взагалі Бабушкін правильну ідею підкинув, але звісно не його правпор там має стояти) надто банально, цей стиль вже і суперсучасним не назвеш... треба щось вічне!


----------



## Max (Jun 19, 2004)

Dr.Mesofius said:


> так я там написав про гінзбург
> 
> "В Україні перший хмарочос (для свого часу) був побудований в 1910–1912 у Києві на вулиці Інститутська, 16-18, по проекту одеських архітекторів А.Мінкуса і Ф.Троупянского. Будинок називався Дім Гінзбурґа, він мав 11 поверхів. Завдяки природній височині рельєфу, він здавався набагато вище. В 1941 будинок був висаджений а в 1954 на його місці почалось будівництво готелю Москва."
> 
> Чи щось не вірно?


"Чукча не читатель, чукча - писатель" 

Соромно, але я не подивився на Вікіпедію, просто побіжно передивився форум і вірішив, що першим хмарочосом вважають Держпром.
Шейм он мі


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

USSR-UA said:


> ІПри чому ти написав, що у срібнокильської 40 поверхів, а у корони 39!


Они такие высокие, шо не видно, сколько там наверху технических этажей



USSR-UA said:


> Ну дивись, ти написав, що без шпиля будівля 94 метри, а з шпилем 127.
> 
> Труба «шпиль» ніяк не може бути 31 метр! Навіть якщо поверх 4 метри, то виходить 10-15 метрів!



94 м - то именно параллелепипед, а 127 - то ута призма с трубой наверху




USSR-UA said:


> І поміняй вже висоту готелю "Київ"


там другой мальчик предъявлял его высоту из книжки, щас я с ним разбираюсь


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

artemka said:


> Они такие высокие, шо не видно, сколько там наверху технических этажей


Ну а навіщо було писати неточні данні?




artemka said:


> 94 м - то именно параллелепипед, а 127 - то ута призма с трубой наверху


У призмі ж знаходяться 5 поверхів! Не можна називати це шпилем...




artemka said:


> там другой мальчик предъявлял его высоту из книжки, щас я с ним разбираюсь


Розбирайся


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

artemka said:


> а так 94 м на диаграмме зато красиво написано



Красиво? :lol:


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

*Українські хмарочоси вищі 100 метрів*

Давайте зберемо списочок всіх українських 100+ будинків, інфу можемо використати для точного списку тут http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?

*ЗБУДОВАНІ*​
1. *136 м* "БЦ Парус" | 34 пов. *Київ* (відкрито 4 квітня 2007 року)

2. *128 м* "ЖК Корона №2" | 38 пов. *Київ* (відкрито 2008 року)

3. *128 м* "ЖК Корона " | 38 пов. *Київ* (відкрито 6 жовтня 2007 року)

4. *127 м* "Апеляційний суд " | 27 пов. *Київ* (відкрито 2006 року)

5. *123 м* "ЖК Башти" | 30 пов. *Дніпропетровськ* (відкрито 2005 року) (готові 2/2 веж)

6. *120 м* "Будинок МТУ" | 28 пов. *Київ* (відкрито 1986 року)

7. *112 м* "ЖК Королівська вежа" | 29 пов. *Донецьк* (відкрито 2008 року)

8. *111,2 м* "ЖК Срібний бриз" | 35 пов. *Київ* (відкрито 2010 року) (готові 2/3 веж)

9. *106 м* "ЖК АРК Палас" | 25 пов *Одеса* (відкрито 2008 року)

10. *106 м* "ЖК вул. Михайла Гришка, 9" | 32 пов *Київ* (відкрито 2006 року)

11. *105 м* "Олімпійський" | 32 пов *Київ* (відкрито 2005 року)

12. *104 м* "ЖК вул. Галі Тимофєєвої, 3" | 29 пов *Київ* (відкрито 2006 року)

13. *103,4 м* "ЖК Проспект Ілліча, 19з" | 25 пов *Донецьк* (відкрито 2008 року)

14. *101,6 м* "ЖК Бульвар Лесі Українки 23А" | 25 пов *Київ* (відкрито 2006 року)

15. *101,6 м* "ЖК Бульвар Лесі Українки 30Б" | 25 пов *Київ* (відкрито 2002 року)

16. *101 м* "ЖК Свічки" | 31 пов *Дніпропетровськ* (відкрито 1979 року)

17. *101 м* "ЖК вул. Клінічна, 23-25" | 26 пов *Київ* (відкрито 2001 року)


*БУДУЮТЬСЯ*​
1. *159,6 м* "ЖК Кловський узвіз 7А" | 44-46 пов *Київ* (ставлять 42 поверх)

2. *141,2 м* "БЦ Континенталь" | 35 пов *Київ* (завершальні роботи)

3. *131,2 м* ЖК «Ковчег» | 37 пов *Київ* (ставлять 9 поверх)

4. *129,8 м* "ЖК пр. Героїв Сталінграду, 2" | 30 пов *Київ* (ставлять 30 поверх) (готово 0/2 веж)

5. *110 м* БЦ "Северний" | 25 пов *Донецьк* (ставлять 16 поверх)

6. *110 м* "ЖК Дніпровські вежі" | 35 пов *Київ* (завершальні роботи) (готово 0/6 веж)

7. *106 м* "Конгрес-холл" | 22 пов *Донецьк* (завершальні роботи) 

8. *102,7 м* ЖК «Лазурний Блюз» | 26 пов *Київ* (завершальні роботи) 

*Додавайте нові будівлі нижче будь-ласка*
Враховуємо шпиль, труби та інше (за винятком антен)


----------



## Skysteel (Nov 14, 2009)

Добавь БЦ "Северный" Донецк 
Правда он еще не достроен..


студент;51771699 said:


> как я понимаю высота будет 110 м со шпилем


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Skysteel said:


> Добавь БЦ "Северный" Донецк
> Правда он еще не достроен..


А скільки там поверхів? І на якій стадії будівництво???


----------



## Skysteel (Nov 14, 2009)

-110m



JABDONETSK said:


> 26 Марта строится 16 этаж


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

А що в Харкові жодної 100+ ???


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

А оці будиночки (з шпилем) вроді вищі ста? 
















В Києві напевно ще десь 10-20 будинків, що мають 100+ м


----------



## Dimms (May 1, 2009)

^^ наверное, во многих городах есть строящиеся объекты выше 100 метров, что тут обсуждать.
Только в Севастополе есть штук пять, и построенный 102 метровый ИРСКС.


----------



## Skysteel (Nov 14, 2009)

Dimms said:


> Только в Севастополе есть штук пять, и построенный 102 метровый ИРСКС.


Что-то меня сомненья гложут по поводу высоты "одеколона"^^


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Dimms said:


> ^^ наверное, во многих городах есть строящиеся объекты выше 100 метров, что тут обсуждать.
> Только в Севастополе есть штук пять, и построенный 102 метровый ИРСКС.


Там максимум 80 метрів,звідки 102 ???:lol:


----------



## Dimms (May 1, 2009)

USSR-UA said:


> Там максимум 80 метрів,звідки 102 ???:lol:


В архивах действительно обнаружилось, что 102 метра прикинуто "на глаз", 80 метров - высота без антенны, которая никак не 22 метра в высоту 

В любом случае, 100 метровое сооружение сложно назвать "хмарочосом", согласитесь.


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Dimms said:


> В архивах действительно обнаружилось, что 102 метра прикинуто "на глаз", 80 метров - высота без антенны, которая никак не 22 метра в высоту


Там 75 метрів до кінцевої точки будівлі!










З шаром висота 88-92 метри, підрахував в google earth



Dimms said:


> В
> В любом случае, 100 метровое сооружение сложно назвать "хмарочосом", согласитесь.




Для України 100+метрові будівлі - напівхмарочоси, оскільки вищих дуже мало. Можу зробити список 110+ м, але тоді кількість таких будівель мізернаhno:


----------



## orland (May 6, 2008)

ЖК Ковчег в Киеве строится 131.2 м http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=412139


----------



## Playmaker (Mar 9, 2007)

USSR-UA said:


>


Схоже на офіси еміратської телекомунікаційної компанії Etisalat - у них завжди велика куля зверху:

http://blog.jarofjuice.com/wp-conte...20080404102155_723_482_20081001183150_355.jpg
http://mw2.google.com/mw-panoramio/photos/medium/11827367.jpg
http://www.worldofstock.com/slides/TME2586.jpg
http://www.galinsky.com/buildings/etisalat/etisalatv5.jpg


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Playmaker said:


> Схоже на офіси еміратської телекомунікаційної компанії Etisalat - у них завжди велика куля зверху:


Так, унікальна для України будівля, доречі в свій час одна з найвищих!:cheers:

Якось намалюю в скайперепейдж..


----------



## SkiffMC (Nov 10, 2009)

USSR-UA, а як ти в Google Earth висоту міряв?


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

SkiffMC said:


> USSR-UA, а як ти в Google Earth висоту міряв?


лінійкою...:lol:

Виміряю лінійкою висоту тіні будинку, нприклад:

Відомо, що радянська (звичайна) 10 поверхівка - 32 м, регулюю маштаб так, щоб висота тіні на лінійці була 3,2 см потім на змінюючи маштабу вибираю будинок (тінь) який хочу виміряти, виміряв (наприклад) 5,3 см - значить висота будинку 53 метри.:cheers:

Відхилення у вимірах може коливатись 1-4 метри (максимум), але всеодно, легко знати "примірну" висоту!


----------



## orland (May 6, 2008)

ЖК Лазурный блюз, Киев 102.7 м
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=298049


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

я не знаю...но в принципе у нас Парус уже стоит...значит он построен...само здание построено...


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

bets said:


> я не знаю...но в принципе у нас Парус уже стоит...значит он построен...само здание построено...


Я теж спочатку так думав, але оскільки він готовий на 90-95% і не заселений, то його наврядчи потрібно включати в список...нажаль...


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

USSR-UA said:


> Я теж спочатку так думав, але оскільки він готовий на 90-95% і не заселений, то його наврядчи потрібно включати в список...нажаль...


ну ладно...думаю переживу...:lol:


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

bets said:


> ну ладно...думаю переживу...:lol:


 може колись-таки його добудують...


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

USSR-UA said:


> може колись-таки його добудують...


да пускай уже лучше Браму достроят...а Парус это так...


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Давайте зберемо списочок всіх українських 100+ будинків, інфу можемо використати для точного списку тут http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?

*ЗБУДОВАНІ*​
1. *136 м* "БЦ Парус" | 34 пов. *Київ* (відкрито 4 квітня 2007 року)

2. *128 м* "ЖК Корона №2" | 38 пов. *Київ* (відкрито 2008 року)

3. *128 м* "ЖК Корона " | 38 пов. *Київ* (відкрито 6 жовтня 2007 року)

4. *127 м* "Апеляційний суд " | 27 пов. *Київ* (відкрито 2006 року)

5. *123 м* "ЖК Башти" | 30 пов. *Дніпропетровськ* (відкрито 2005 року) (готові 2/2 веж)

6. *120 м* "Будинок МТУ" | 28 пов. *Київ* (відкрито 1986 року)

7. *112 м* "ЖК Королівська вежа" | 29 пов. *Донецьк* (відкрито 2008 року)

8. *111,2 м* "ЖК Срібний бриз" | 35 пов. *Київ* (відкрито 2010 року) (готові 2/3 веж)

9. *106 м* "ЖК АРК Палас" | 25 пов *Одеса* (відкрито 2008 року)

10. *106 м* "ЖК вул. Михайла Гришка, 9" | 32 пов *Київ* (відкрито 2006 року)

11. *105 м* "Олімпійський" | 32 пов *Київ* (відкрито 2005 року)

12. *104 м* "ЖК вул. Галі Тимофєєвої, 3" | 29 пов *Київ* (відкрито 2006 року)

13. *103,4 м* "ЖК Проспект Ілліча, 19з" | 25 пов *Донецьк* (відкрито 2008 року)

14. *101,6 м* "ЖК Бульвар Лесі Українки 23А" | 25 пов *Київ* (відкрито 2006 року)

15. *101,6 м* "ЖК Бульвар Лесі Українки 30Б" | 25 пов *Київ* (відкрито 2002 року)

16. *101 м* "ЖК Свічки" | 31 пов *Дніпропетровськ* (відкрито 1979 року)

17. *101 м* "ЖК вул. Клінічна, 23-25" | 26 пов *Київ* (відкрито 2001 року)


*БУДУЮТЬСЯ*​1. *210 м* "Sky towers"| 47 пов *Київ* (заливають фундамент)

2. *159,6 м* "ЖК Кловський узвіз 7А" | 44-46 пов *Київ* (ставлять 42 поверх)

3. *141,2 м* "БЦ Континенталь" | 35 пов *Київ* (завершальні роботи)

4. *131,2 м* ЖК «Ковчег» | 37 пов *Київ* (ставлять 9 поверх)

5. *~130м* "БЦ 101 Tower" | 30 пов *Київ* (ставлять 8 поверх)

6. *127 м* "ЖК пр. Героїв Сталінграду, 2" | 30 пов *Київ* (завершальні роботи) (готово 0/2 веж)

7. *~120 м *ЖК "бул. Л.Українки, 7-9" | 35 пов *Київ* (ставлять 27 поверх)

8. *110 м* БЦ "Северний" | 25 пов *Донецьк* (ставлять 25 поверх)

9. *110 м* "ЖК Дніпровські вежі" | 35 пов *Київ* (завершальні роботи) (готово 0/6 веж)

10. *106 м* "Конгрес-холл" | 22 пов *Донецьк* (завершальні роботи) 

11. *102,7 м* ЖК «Лазурний Блюз» | 26 пов *Київ* (завершальні роботи) 

*Додавайте нові будівлі нижче будь-ласка*
Враховуємо шпиль, труби та інше (за винятком дрібних антен)


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Міста України де є 20-поверхівки це: Київ, Дніпропетровськ, Донецьк, Харків, Одеса і Бровари?

Чи є ще міста 20+???


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

Трускавець


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Трускавець


Ти про цю 20-поверхівку?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 10, 2007)

USSR-UA said:


> Ти про цю 20-поверхівку?


Можливо, я лиш чув, що там будується 20-поверхівка


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Можливо, я лиш чув, що там будується 20-поверхівка


Невже більш ніде немає??? А в Севастополі може є??


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

ИРСКС только с техническими считается 20-этажкой...


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

в Симферополе есть 20-этажка - на улице Киевской,133 (бывш. "Аэрофлот")


----------



## melv (Oct 31, 2009)

**RS** said:


> ИРСКС только с техническими считается 20-этажкой...


Чето я никак не могу там 20 этажей насчитать


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

**RS** said:


> в Симферополе есть 20-этажка - на улице Киевской,133 (бывш. "Аэрофлот")


Оця?


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

^^да!


----------



## 4miGO!!! (Jul 31, 2008)

Может, создадите раздел для голосования по небоскрёбам? От 150 метров негусто наберётся, так от 100 можно..


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

А Менора в Днепре подходит...22 этажа вроде...


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

bets said:


> А Менора в Днепре подходит...22 этажа вроде...


Але ж вона 74.6 метри, а тут тільки +100 метрів...


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

Былин...


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

USSR-UA said:


> Друзі допоможіть з фото для вікіпедії! Треба по одному файному скайлайну (щоб було видно найвищі хмарочоси) з Києва, Харкова, Дніпропетровська і Донецька! І щоб ви були авторами фото...
> допоможіть будь-ласка, фоки будуть розміщені у цій статті , а стаття деякий час потім буде розміщена на головній сторінці Української Вікіпедії


На форумі чимало фотографів але ніхто, нажаль, не відгукнувся. 

Пропоную зробити окрему гілки, присвячену якісним (у сенсі що все видно добре, а не художні фотки) світлинам, на які автори офіційно відмовляються від авторських прав, таким чином віддають їх у _суспільне надбання_. Сподіваюсь що бажаючих буде багато, таким чином, зусиллями форума, зможемо суттєво поповнити статті Вікіпедії з тематики архітектури, хмарочосів, будинків тощо.

Щось на кшталт "Допоможі вітчизняній Вікіпедії - подаруй їй вільну фотокартку!"


----------



## DFAW (Aug 21, 2009)

VelesHomais - я, например, не хочу что бы иллюстрацией к сомнительным творениям USSR-UA служили мои фотографии. Просто в таком деле если отдаешь фотографию, как бы соглашаешься с текстом или потом долго ходишь и рассказываешь, что там только фотка твоя, а с текстом ты не согласен. В общем спасибо - не хочу.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Во-первых, все добровольно, просто не предлагай свои фотографии. Во-вторых, если ты не согласен с чем нибудь в статье то сообщи это, вместе с соответствующей ссылкой, в разделе "обговорення"


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

VelesHomais said:


> На форумі чимало фотографів але ніхто, нажаль, не відгукнувся.


я теж здивований :|



VelesHomais said:


> Пропоную зробити окрему гілки, присвячену якісним (у сенсі що все видно добре, а не художні фотки) світлинам, на які автори офіційно відмовляються від авторських прав, таким чином віддають їх у _суспільне надбання_. Сподіваюсь що бажаючих буде багато, таким чином, зусиллями форума, зможемо суттєво поповнити статті Вікіпедії з тематики архітектури, хмарочосів, будинків тощо.
> 
> Щось на кшталт "Допоможі вітчизняній Вікіпедії - подаруй їй вільну фотокартку!"


Було б добре :cheers:

Хоча від авторства можна і не відмовлятись, є ліцензія використання світлини з вказанням автора


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Можна пояснити людям як завантажувати фотокартки самим або робити це за них. Що стосується авторства то, якщо не помиляюсь, надається перевага світлинам без будь яких обмежень, хоча ім'я автра можна вказувати і на фотках з вільною ліцензією.


----------



## DFAW (Aug 21, 2009)

VelesHomais said:


> Во-первых, все добровольно, просто не предлагай свои фотографии. Во-вторых, если ты не согласен с чем нибудь в статье то сообщи это, вместе с соответствующей ссылкой, в разделе "обговорення"


Не вижу смысла, слишком много времени тратится и слишком мало толку, так как пионеров с горящими глазами всё равно больше.


----------



## Vovkulaka (Aug 15, 2010)

USSR-UA, постав у списки "VICTORY TOWERS" там серйозно взялись будівництво - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=621928&page=20


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Vovkulaka said:


> USSR-UA, постав у списки "VICTORY TOWERS" там серйозно взялись будівництво - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=621928&page=20


та нехай спочатку хоч фундамент зальють


----------



## DFAW (Aug 21, 2009)

Да не строит ни кто VICTORY TOWERS и даже не собирается пока.


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

агов, то що ніхто не може зробити панораму мільйонників? Стільки професіональних фотографів, але всім ліньки, можете і свої старі панорами сюди закинути...

А якщо можна, то просто дайте дозвіл і оригінальний розмір цих зображень 
*
Деніскін Дніпропетровськ*









*Донецьк ramatoru*









Нажаль файних скайлайнві Києва, Харкова і Одеси покищо не знайшов, допоможіть будь-ласка


----------



## Vovkulaka (Aug 15, 2010)

USSR-UA said:


> Нажаль файних скайлайнві Києва, Харкова і Одеси покищо не знайшов, допоможіть будь-ласка


Як це не знайшов??? Ось з Київського банера


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Vovkulaka said:


> Як це не знайшов??? Ось з Київського банера


так треба ж дозвіл автора, а автор не з нашого форуму, та й на тому фото не видно хмарочосів, просто дуже-дуже класний вид


----------



## Vovkulaka (Aug 15, 2010)

USSR-UA said:


> так треба ж дозвіл автора, а автор не з нашого форуму, та й на тому фото не видно хмарочосів, просто дуже-дуже класний вид


А ти *DFAW*а попроси зробити таку ж фотку, тільки в день і з більшим зумом!


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Vovkulaka said:


> А ти *DFAW*а попроси зробити таку ж фотку, тільки в день і з більшим зумом!


ага, якраз DFAW і зробить фото для вікіпеді :lol:


----------



## Vovkulaka (Aug 15, 2010)

USSR-UA said:


> ага, якраз DFAW і зробить фото для вікіпеді :lol:


А чому ні?


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

DFAW-у не подобається USSR-UA


----------



## DFAW (Aug 21, 2009)

VelesHomais said:


> DFAW-у не подобається USSR-UA


Немного не так, мне не нравиться то что он пишит на wiki, я там со многим не согласен, так как часто там много необъективности и слухов.

В общем случаи лично ко мне с конкретными просьбами USSR-UA не обращался, возможно что-то я бы и отдал. То что я писал выше было просто моё отношение к проблеме в целом.

На Вики, насколько я знаю, есть некоторое количество моих фотографий в статьях про метро, ими давно распространяется человек которому я полностью доверяю.


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Українська Вікіпедія - третя в світі за швидкістю зростання

:cheers:










Згідно з інформацією ГО «Вікімедіа Україна», український розділ Вікіпедії вийшов на третє місце в світі за динамікою зростання числа відвідувань (+31% у жовтні 2010 р. в порівнянні з жовтнем 2009 р.).
Українська Вікіпедія - третя в світі за швидкістю зростання

Серед 50 найбільших мовних розділів вільної енциклопедії найбільш динамічно зростав інтерес до Вікіпедії російською мовою (+52%), індонезійською (+41%), українською (31%), арабською (+31%), іспанською (+27%), перською (+26%).

При цьому в жовтні 2010 р. в українському розділі Вікі було переглянуто рекордну кількість сторінок - 25,3 млн (10 сторінок на кожну секунду), що становить 0,19% переглядів сторінок вільної енциклопедії на всіх мовах, або 25-е місце у світі. Українська Вікіпедія є найбільшим енциклопедичним ресурсом і найбільшим колективним твором на українській мові.



http://ura-inform.com/uk/society/2010/11/29/wiki


----------



## Vovkulaka (Aug 15, 2010)

USSR-UA said:


> Українська Вікіпедія - третя в світі за швидкістю зростання


Ураааа! Ураааа! Ураааа!
:dance:


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Така-от статистика 

Наша Українська вікіпедія тримає такі місця:

* 1-а - за активністю українських дописувачів

* 3-а - за ростом відвідуваності

* 16-а - за кількістю статей

* 24-а - за відвідуваністю

нагадаю, що всього вікіпедії 276!


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Привітаємо колегу з появленнями його статті на головній сторінці Вікіпедії.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

USSR-UA said:


> Така-от статистика
> 
> Наша Українська вікіпедія тримає такі місця:
> 
> ...


Якщо я не помиляюсь, то українська вікіпедія на першому, з усіх вікіпедій, місці, за активністю дописувачів. Тобто, не лише українських.


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

*Вікіпедія: тріумф української вікіпедії не за горами; афроукраїнці; та хто переглядає які Вікіпедїї*

** Де мешкають дописувачі та користувачі білоруської вікіпедії?*

Belarus	------------41.5%	
Russian Federation ---7.2%	
United States	-------7.0%	
Poland	-------------6.8%	
Ukraine	-------------4.6%	
Other	-------------32.9%

** Де мешкають дописувачі та користувачі кабильскої (маловідома африканська мова) вікіпедії?*

United States	12.1%	
Ukraine	8.9%	
Brazil	6.4%	
Algeria	6.0%	
France	5.3%	
China	5.3%	
Other	56.0%

** Приблизно 5%-10% дописувачів та користувачів різних, невеличких, кавказьких вікіпедій, мешкають в Україні*

** Російську вікіпедію переглядають (та дописують) у:*
Russian Federation	---69.9%	
Ukraine	---------------14.7%	
Belarus	---------------2.4%	
Kazakhstan	---------2.2%	
Germany------------	---1.3%	
United States	---------1.0%	
Latvia	---------------0.9%	
Israel	---------------0.8%	
Moldova, Republic of	----0.7%	
Poland	---------------0.6%	
Estonia	---------------0.5%	
Norway	---------------0.5%	
Other	---------------4.5%

** Українською вікіпедією цікавляться, переважно, лише українці:*

Ukraine	-------------90.1%	
Russian Federation	--1.9%	
United States	--------1.1%	
Poland	--------------1.1%	
Germany	--------------0.9%	
Norway	--------------0.6%	
Other	--------------4.3%

** Декілька років тому, українці користувались, переважно, виключно російської вікіпедією. На другому місці завжди була англомовна вікіпедія, яка, в свою чергу, більше популярна в Україні, ніж Росії.* 

Останнім часом, особливо за останній рік, зацікавленість у швидко зростаючей українській вікіпедії, стрімко зростала. Якщо наприкінці 2009 року, лише 9.4% українців користувались українською вікіпедію, то сьогодні це вже 15.0%. Відсоток українців, що користуються англомовною вікіпедією, також виріс, з 13.9% до 15.1%. Таким чином, наближчим часом, українська вікіпедія стане більш популярною ніж англомовна, в Україні. Зростання популярності українською та англомовної вікіпедій здійснюється за рахунок російської вікіпедія, яка швидкими темпами втрачає популярність серед українців, якщо наприкінці 2009 року нею користувались 72.8% українців, то сьогодні цей відсоток складає вже 67.4%. Хоча російська вікіпедія залишається найпопулярнішою в Україні, вона стабільно втрачає свої позиції. Таку тенденцію можна пояснити низькою якістю російських статей, що стосуються України, та, навпаки, істотним покращенням українських статей.


----------



## XAPAKTEPHИK (Apr 7, 2003)

^^ Це чудово 
А саме головне, шо ані влада ані політики тут ні при чому! Це Українське Суспільство 

Д.Р. але мені вікі надокучила, я все ж таки вважаю шо у багатьох питаннях освітні установи повинні ставити крапку, коли йдеться про енциклопедії. (Хоча деякі дані краще збираються саме суспільством). Коротше це ше не остаточне слово накопичення знань та даних, так само як й теперішня демократія — не остаточне слову у самоврядуванні...


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

VelesHomais said:


> Привітаємо колегу з появленнями його статті на головній сторінці Вікіпедії.


дякую :cheers1:, але якщо статтю оберуть на вибрану, то вона з"явится ще вище і в більшому форматі на головній сторінці


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

XAPAKTEPHИK;68165703 said:


> ^^ Це чудово
> А саме головне, шо ані влада ані політики тут ні при чому! Це Українське Суспільство


так, судячи з вікіпедії, Українці - розумна і писемна нація, яка прагне до знань та процвітання української мови! 

а якби всі українці писали тільки в укр. вікі а не в російську, то ми б точно були в десятці найбільших вікі світу!


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

*Українська Вікіпедія перша у світі за швидкістю зростання інтересу*:cheers:

Нещодавно в мережі з'явилися повідомлення, що за динамікою зростання відвіданих сторінок Вікіпедія українською мовою - на третьому-четвертому місці у світі.

Однак за останньою інформацією статистичного сервера Фонду Вікімедіа у листопаді 2010 в Українській Вікіпедії поставлено новий рекорд.

За місяць переглянуто 29,1 мільйони сторінок (11 сторінок щосекунди або 40 тисяч щогодини), що становить 0,21% від переглядів сторінок Вікіпедії усіма мовами, або 24-е місце у світі.

За динамікою зростання числа відвідувань (+64% у листопаді 2010 у порівнянні з листопадом 2009) Українська Вікіпедія вийшла на перше місце в світі серед 50 найбільших мовних розділів Вікіпедій. 

Зростання інтересу до вмісту Української Вікіпедії приводить до зростання числа осіб, які її редагують, що веде до зростання кількості і якості статей.

Серед 50 найбільших Вікіпедій за минулі 12 місяців найбільш динамічно зростав інтерес до Вікіпедій українською мовою (+64%), російською (+55%), індонезійською (+39%), арабською (+37%), каталонською (+36%) та іспанською (+33%).

За листопад 2010 року у світі було переглянуто 13704 мільйонів сторінок Вікіпедії (сумарно усіма 275 мовами), або 5300 щосекунди чи 19 мільйонів щогодини.

http://life.pravda.com.ua/surprising/4cf77cef4cb70/


----------



## Vovkulaka (Aug 15, 2010)

VelesHomais said:


> Привітаємо колегу з появленнями його статті на головній сторінці Вікіпедії.


Приєднуюсь. Успіхів тобі у цій благородній справі!


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Vovkulaka said:


> Приєднуюсь. Успіхів тобі у цій благородній справі!


дякую


----------



## Mr.Greenfield (Feb 15, 2009)

Так тримати!


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Mr.Greenfield said:


> Так тримати!


дякую :cheers1:


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

В мене невеличке зауваження: "Перший вітчизняний хмарочос було збудовано в Києві у 1912 році"

Треба змінити слово вітчизняний, бо вікіпедія не лише для українців, вона просто українською мовою. "Перший хмарочос на території України" краще.


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

VelesHomais said:


> В мене невеличке зауваження: "Перший вітчизняний хмарочос було збудовано в Києві у 1912 році"
> 
> Треба змінити слово вітчизняний, бо вікіпедія не лише для українців, вона просто українською мовою. "Перший хмарочос на території України" краще.


виправив  

доречі, стаття вже отримала статус "вибраної" і знаходиться в центрі головної сторінки


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Так, я вже побачив. Вітаю!


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

USSR-UA
Спасибо за всю проделанную роботу тобой...но у меня есть к тебе вопрос, почему в списке нету Летуаля из Днепра...если надо могу дать фотку...и ещё, фотка Башен уж какая-то средненькая...она не показывает всю ихнюю красоту...

Спасибо за понимание...


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Він, до речі, закликав місцеву спільноту допомогти з світлинами, але ніхто не відгукнувся. Без дозволу власників брати фотокартки до Вікіпедії заборонено .


----------



## Rainymuz (Nov 12, 2010)

Ну моя фотка висить зараз в статті про Кловську вежу 
І я не проти, якщо надалі *USSR-UA* братиме мої фотки для Вікіпедії, які я тут викладаю у відповідних тредах.


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

http://img51.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dsc02262fh.jpg

Вот фотки Летуаля...надеюсь, они понадабятся...


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

bets said:


> USSR-UA
> Спасибо за всю проделанную роботу тобой...но у меня есть к тебе вопрос, почему в списке нету Летуаля из Днепра...если надо могу дать фотку...и ещё, фотка Башен уж какая-то средненькая...она не показывает всю ихнюю красоту...
> 
> Спасибо за понимание...


Дякую! 

в якому саме списку? в списку найвищих українських хмарочосів? Висота Летуаля - 79,6 метрів, до найвищих його не віднесеш.

а в головній статті "Хмарочоси України" я про нього написав: 












bets said:


> http://img51.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dsc02262fh.jpg
> 
> Вот фотки Летуаля...надеюсь, они понадабятся...


це твої фото?


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Rainymuz said:


> Ну моя фотка висить зараз в статті про Кловську вежу
> І я не проти, якщо надалі *USSR-UA* братиме мої фотки для Вікіпедії, які я тут викладаю у відповідних тредах.


Але буде краще якщо ти зареєструєшся, бо мене там адміни щодня гризуть, що я нелегально завантажую фото! Хоч я і дозволу у вас завжди питаюсь...

А так би зареєстувався і швидко завантажував би фото до вікі, там це дуже просто 

В взагалі я *Закликаю всіх бажаючих фотографів зареєструватись в Укрїанській вікіпедії!*

Покищо там лише Я, VelesHomais, Артемка і Centaur Plaza


----------



## Skiff MC (Jul 6, 2010)

USSR-UA said:


> Але буде краще якщо ти зареєструєшся, бо мене там адміни щодня гризуть, що я нелегально завантажую фото! Хоч я і дозволу у вас завжди питаюсь...
> 
> А так би зареєстувався і швидко завантажував би фото до вікі, там це дуже просто
> 
> ...


Я колись реєструвався, але забув парольhno:


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Skiff MC said:


> Я колись реєструвався, але забув парольhno:


то зареєструйся знову! твої фото нам знадобляться!


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

> це твої фото?


Ага...мои...могу ещё отдать фотки по объекту, который тебя интересует...


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Наприклад, було б добре зробити цілу, окрему галерею для дніпровської Славії

А взагалі вось категорія хмарочосів України, заходьте до кожної статті та створюйте галерею з фотокартками, якщо вони у вас є.


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

*Доречі, хто не знає, в Українській вікі вже більше ніж 250 000 статей! *:cheers:

У вівторок, 21 грудня, на українській Вікіпедії була опублікована ювілейна стаття, таким чином, кількість українських статей на сайті досягла чверті мільйона.

Як повідомляють представники української Вікіпедії, вчора о 20:45 за Києвом на сайті була створена стаття про радянський довоєнний тролейбус ЯТБ-1, автор статті зареєстрований під ім'ям Anatoliy-024.

"Користувач Anatoliy-024 за 806 днів з моменту реєстрації на сайті написав 206 нових статей і зробив більше шести тисяч редагувань, завдяки чому зайняв 110 місце серед найбільш активних користувачів Вікіпедії", - говориться в прес-релізі української Вікіпедії.

Останні 50 тисяч статей були створені менш ніж за дев'ять місяців, тоді як на створення попередніх 100 тисяч пішло біліше двох років. Українська Вікіпедія за кількістю статей перебуває на 16 місці в світі і протягом останнього року скоротила свій розрив з фінською Вікіпедією (15 місце) на сім тисяч статей (у 2009 році цей показник становив 42 тисячі).

За останні 30 днів в українській Вікіпедії приблизно 860 тисяч унікальних користувачів інтернету переглянули майже 30 мільйонів сторінок, 1745 з них зробили, щонайменше, по одному редагуванню.

Нагадаємо, раніше українська Вікіпедія зайняла третє місце в світі за динамікою зростання відвіданих сторінок.

http://ua.korrespondent.net/tech/1151885-ukrayinska-vikipediya-podolala-rubizh-u-250-tisyach-statej


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

Вот для Славии...мои фото...


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

bets said:


> Вот для Славии...мои фото...


гарно! зараз завантажу...  Але чому з скляного боку вищу вежу не сфоткав окремо?

і скажи дату фото


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

Не успел просто...дата 18 декабря...


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

bets said:


> Не успел просто...дата 18 декабря...


зроблено! завантажив  якраз коли зможеш зроби будь-ласка фото вищої вежі для повного комплекту, щоб вісім фото було 

http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Житловий_комплекс_«Славія»#.D0.93.D0.B0.D0.BB.D0.B5.D1.80.D0.B5.D1.8F


----------



## bets (Jul 2, 2010)

Вау...дякую...буде час ще зроблю фото вищої вежі...


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Знайшов в Києві ще одну +100 метрів, стоїть навпроти 106-метрової Михайла Гришка, 9

Тут 32 поверхи, десь 105-107 метрів, *підкажіть назву чи адресу буівлі*
треба додати на вікіпедію і skyscraperpage 










Ось фото коли будівля ще будувалась, свіжих фото не знайшов


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

^^^^

Оу, здається це воно...на skyscraperpage вже є...


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Оновлення

Давайте зберемо списочок всіх українських 100+ будинків, інфу можемо використати для точного списку тут http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?

*ЗБУДОВАНІ*​
1. *136 м* "БЦ Парус" | 34 пов. *Київ* (відкрито 4 квітня 2007 року)

2. *128 м* "ЖК Корона №2" | 38 пов. *Київ* (відкрито 2008 року)

3. *128 м* "ЖК Корона " | 38 пов. *Київ* (відкрито 6 жовтня 2007 року)

4. *127 м* "Апеляційний суд " | 27 пов. *Київ* (відкрито 2006 року)

5. *123 м* "ЖК Башти" | 30 пов. *Дніпропетровськ* (відкрито 2005 року) (готові 2/2 веж)

6. *120 м* "Будинок МТУ" | 28 пов. *Київ* (відкрито 1986 року)

7. *112 м* "ЖК Королівська вежа" | 29 пов. *Донецьк* (відкрито 2008 року)

8. *111,2 м* "ЖК Срібний бриз" | 35 пов. *Київ* (відкрито 2010 року) (готові 2/3 веж)

9. *106 м* "ЖК АРК Палас" | 25 пов *Одеса* (відкрито 2008 року)

10. *106 м* "ЖК вул. Михайла Гришка, 9" | 32 пов *Київ* (відкрито 2006 року)

11. *105 м* "Олімпійський" | 32 пов *Київ* (відкрито 2005 року)

12. *104 м* "ЖК вул. Галі Тимофєєвої, 3" | 29 пов *Київ* (відкрито 2006 року)

13. *103,4 м* "ЖК Проспект Ілліча, 19з" | 25 пов *Донецьк* (відкрито 2008 року)

14. *101,6 м* "ЖК Бульвар Лесі Українки 23А" | 25 пов *Київ* (відкрито 2006 року)

15. *101,6 м* "ЖК Бульвар Лесі Українки 30Б" | 25 пов *Київ* (відкрито 2002 року)

16. *101 м* "ЖК Свічки" | 31 пов *Дніпропетровськ* (відкрито 1979 року)

17. *101 м* "ЖК вул. Клінічна, 23-25" | 26 пов *Київ* (відкрито 2001 року)


*БУДУЮТЬСЯ*​1. *210 м* "Sky towers"| 47 пов *Київ* (заливають фундамент)

2. *162,6 м* "ЖК Кловський узвіз 7А" | 47 пов *Київ* (ставлять 47 поверх)

3. *141,2 м* "БЦ Континенталь" | 35 пов *Київ* (завершальні роботи)

4. *131,2 м*  ЖК «Ковчег» | 37 пов *Київ* (ставлять 16 поверх)

5. *124 м* "ЖК пр. Героїв Сталінграду, 2" | 30 пов *Київ* (завершальні роботи) (готово 0/2 веж)

6. *113,6 м* "БЦ 101 Tower" | 27 пов *Київ* (ставлять 19 поверх)

7. *110 м* "ЖК Дніпровські вежі" | 35 пов *Київ* (завершальні роботи) (готово 0/6 веж)

8. *110 м* БЦ "Северний" | 25 пов *Донецьк* (завершальні роботи)

9. *~109 м *ЖК "бул. Л.Українки, 7-9" | 35 пов *Київ* (ставлять 33 поверх)

10. *106 м* "Конгрес-холл" | 22 пов *Донецьк* (завершальні роботи) 

11. *106 м* ЖК «Панорамний» | 24 пов *Донецьк* (завершальні роботи) (готово 0/2 веж)

12. *102,7 м* ЖК «Лазурний Блюз» | 26 пов *Київ* (завершальні роботи) 

13. *102 м * ЖК вул. Олександра Мішуги, 2, буд. 1 | 33 пов *Київ* (завершальні роботи) 

*Додавайте нові будівлі нижче будь-ласка*
Враховуємо шпиль, труби та інше (за винятком дрібних антен)


----------



## orland (May 6, 2008)

Так, а почему ты написал 106 м, если на плакате стоит 102? И в Королевской башне можно максимум 28 этажей притянуть.


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

orland said:


> Так, а почему ты написал 106 м, если на плакате стоит 102?


Де я написав 106?



orland said:


> И в Королевской башне можно максимум 28 этажей притянуть.


Ми з Артемкою вирішили врахувати напівпідземний поверх, який видно лише з однієї сторони, і тільки звідти висота башти - 112 метрів!


----------



## orland (May 6, 2008)

Я перепутал Григоренка и Гришка. А этот домик по Григоренка как отражен в твоем списке?


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

orland said:


> Я перепутал Григоренка и Гришка. А этот домик по Григоренка как отражен в твоем списке?


13. 102 м ЖК вул. Олександра Мішуги, 2, буд. 1 | 33 пов Київ (завершальні роботи)


----------



## Lozover1 (Feb 28, 2010)

У Харкові жодної будівлі вище 100 метрів????


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?cityID=767


----------



## Lozover1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ну, то бачу там ніби будуються якісь 3 "Монте плази" Якраз по 100-102 метра приблизно, чого їх не внесли в перелік тих що будуються?


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

USSR-UA said:


> чому ж не можна, можна! Але бажано і рекомендовано писати в рідну!  Так зробили б справжні українці!


настоящие украинцы популяризуют страну, а не закрываются в своей хате



> Насколько я понял, перевод статей из других языковых разделов на вики не только не запрещается, а приветствуется.


ага там даже есть группа сторонников и противников этого


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

IllyaDe said:


> настоящие украинцы популяризуют страну, а не закрываются в своей хате


Правильно! От коли українська вікі добереться в десятку найбільших, тоді всі іноземці і будуть казати: "оце у них завзяття, так мало користувачів, а така потужна українська вікіпедія", і я буду щасливий що вклав у цю велику справу і свій внесок! :cheers:

А якщо писати у чужу тоді такого не буде! 

П.С. Ти теж правий, на рахунок популяризації України у інших вікі, але це заодно і популяризація іншомовних вікіпедій!


----------



## DFAW (Aug 21, 2009)

USSR-UA said:


> :lol: навіть з "google перекладача" ?


Закон всё равно как, чем и насколько качественно переведено.


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

USSR-UA said:


> нехай про Україну пишуть в рос. вікі росіяни, а українці повинні писати в українську! Навіть російськомовні!
> 
> Як казав VelesHomais: _"Моя перша мова — російська, але совість не дозволяє доповнювати чужу Вікіпедію замість своєї."_ :applause:


Ну ти, слухай, і істерику розвів, капець просто. По-моєму тебе просто національна українська тваринка задавилаhno: 
А щодо того куди "повинні" писати українці. Не бачу жодної проблеми, що українці писатимуть статті про Україну російською. Більше того - буде менше приводів скаржитись, що хтось спотворює факти і перекручує історію. 
Я сам до вікі не пишу, але пригадалося - "не кажіть мені що я маю робити і я вам не скажу, куди вам слід іти".


----------



## Nazar_UA (Jan 9, 2011)

USSR-UA said:


> Блін, ну жалко ж:bash:, ти прикінь собі, я їх два роки писав, редагував і доповнював! А вони тупо копіпастять, а потім ще й хвалькуватись будуть, що це вони зробили...hno:
> 
> П.С. В них навіть немає статті Хмарочоси Росіє, зате тепер є Хмарочоси України!


що казати, як вони навіть Миколу Гоголя собі присвоїли... hno:


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Tushkan said:


> Ну ти, слухай, і істерику розвів, капець просто.


друже, ти просто не все зрозумів...


----------



## Tushkan (May 1, 2008)

USSR-UA said:


> друже, ти просто не все зрозумів...


Ну, може і так)


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

кацапи дюже не люблять коли пишеш українське...вони переправляють на русське або ж сов'єтьсяьке...:bash:


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Та ладно, так всі на Вікіпедії роблять, через декілька років на всіх вікіпедіях буде майже однакового змісту та розміру статті  тобто, чекай коли твою статтю хтось перекладе на англійську мову, бо це обов'язково відбудеться. У російській вікіпедії багато є перекладених з україньської статей (там взагалі половина вікіпедії написано таким чином: copy > google translate > paste > copy > русская википедия, а в українській багато було перекладано з англійської


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

VelesHomais said:


> там взагалі половина вікіпедії написано таким чином: copy > google translate > paste > copy > русская википедия


:lol:


----------



## Мохнатое Пельме (Jun 6, 2010)

Недавно заметил, что гугл интеллектуализировал поиск: тепреь, когдя я что-то гуглю, то при имеющейся статье в украинской педивикии, сначала идёт она, а потмо русская.


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Мохнатое Пельме;70461643 said:


> Недавно заметил, что гугл интеллектуализировал поиск: тепреь, когдя я что-то гуглю, то при имеющейся статье в украинской педивикии, сначала идёт она, а потмо русская.


так, я теж помітив!  раніше першою була російська...а тепер наша, і я дуже цьому радий!


----------



## Quicksilver (Feb 25, 2005)

Кстати статья про украинские небоскребы даже здесь засветилась:

http://korrespondent.net/ukraine/ev...t-vikipediyu-na-anglijskom-chem-na-ukrainskom


----------



## Мохнатое Пельме (Jun 6, 2010)

USSR-UA, можешь пышатыся! Добру справу робыш! (на каком языке написал, сам не знаю):lol:


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

Мохнатое Пельме;70532511 said:


> USSR-UA, можешь пышатыся! Добру справу робыш! (на каком языке написал, сам не знаю):lol:


болгаро-албанский) :lol:


----------



## Lozover1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Панове, ось найшов будівлю не включену до списку!! http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=296461


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

*Українська вікіпедія обігнала фінську* 

Сьогодні рано-вранці українська вікіпедія вийшла по кількості статей на *15 місце (з 279)* обігнавши фінську вікіпедію, тепер наздоганяємо: китайську, каталонську і норвезьку...

Укр Вікі налічує: майже 263 000 статей


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Я теж помітив, ми тепер на 15 місці


----------



## Stark Expo (Feb 8, 2011)

A de mozhna bachyty spysok?


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Stark Expo said:


> A de mozhna bachyty spysok?


http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Вікіпедія:Список_Вікіпедій


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Вже є в списку, і навіть невеличку статтю колись у вікі створив 


*15. 104 м "ЖК вул. Галі Тимофєєвої, 3" | 29 пов. Київ (відкрито 2003 року)*


----------



## Lozover1 (Feb 28, 2010)

USSR-UA, а як ти разуєш висотку будинку по фотографії?)


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Lozover1 said:


> USSR-UA, а як ти разуєш висотку будинку по фотографії?)


ну спочатку шукаю в неті висоту стель висотки, частенько вона зазначена, потім рахую кількість поверхів, множу на висоту стель, потім множу кількість перегородок між поверхами на 30 см, додаю приблизно виміряну висоту надбудови, шпиля і дістаю приблизну висоту висотки


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

30 - это максимальная толщина перекрытия, она такая в монолитно-каркасных, а в обычных кирипчных или панельных - 20 и даже меньше


----------



## Vovkulaka (Aug 15, 2010)

USSR-UA said:


> ну це план на 2011 рік, я додав в діаграму всі будинки 100м+ які повинні завершити будувати в цьому році, а таких у нас тільки в Києві 14


Мож написати які? Дяк


----------



## Vovkulaka (Aug 15, 2010)

artemka said:


> 30 - это максимальная толщина перекрытия, она такая в монолитно-каркасных, а в обычных кирипчных или панельных - 20 и даже меньше


У будинків 100+ тільки моноліт! А до 100, пару метрів не принципово


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Vovkulaka said:


> Мож написати які? Дяк


ну в моєму списку ж є)

Оновлення

Давайте зберемо списочок всіх українських 100+ будинків, інфу можемо використати для точного списку тут http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?

*ЗБУДОВАНІ*​
1. *136 м* "БЦ Парус" | 33 пов. *Київ* (відкрито 4 квітня 2007 року)

2. *128 м* "ЖК Корона №2" | 38 пов. *Київ* (відкрито 2008 року)

3. *128 м* "ЖК Корона " | 38 пов. *Київ* (відкрито 6 жовтня 2007 року)

4. *127 м* "Апеляційний суд " | 27 пов. *Київ* (відкрито 2006 року)

5. *123 м* "ЖК Башти" | 30 пов. *Дніпропетровськ* (відкрито 2005 року) (готові 2/2 веж)

6. *120 м* "Будинок МТУ" | 28 пов. *Київ* (відкрито 1986 року)

7. *112 м* "ЖК Королівська вежа" | 29 пов. *Донецьк* (відкрито 2008 року)

8. *111,2 м* "ЖК Срібний бриз" | 35 пов. *Київ* (відкрито 2010 року) (готові 2/3 веж)

9. *106 м* "ЖК АРК Палас" | 25 пов. *Одеса* (відкрито 2008 року)

10. *106 м* "ЖК вул. Михайла Гришка, 9" | 32 пов. *Київ* (відкрито 2006 року)

11. *106 м* ЖК «Панорамний» | 24 пов. *Донецьк* (відкрито 2010 року) (готово 1/2 веж)

12. *105 м* "Олімпійський" | 32 пов. *Київ* (відкрито 2005 року)

13. *105 м* "Героїв Сталінграду 12Ж"  | 27 пов. *Київ* (відкрито 2004 року)

14. *105 м* "Героїв Сталінграду 12Е"  | 27 пов. *Київ* (відкрито 2004 року)

15. *104 м* "ЖК вул. Галі Тимофєєвої, 3" | 29 пов. *Київ* (відкрито 2003 року)

16. *103,4 м* "ЖК Проспект Ілліча, 19з" | 25 пов. *Донецьк* (відкрито 2008 року)

17. *101,6 м* "ЖК Бульвар Лесі Українки 23А" | 25 пов. *Київ* (відкрито 2006 року)

18. *101,6 м* "ЖК Бульвар Лесі Українки 30Б" | 25 пов. *Київ* (відкрито 2002 року)

19. *101 м* "ЖК Свічки" | 31 пов. *Дніпропетровськ* (відкрито 1979 року)

20. *101 м* "ЖК вул. Клінічна, 23-25" | 26 пов. *Київ* (відкрито 2001 року)

21. *101 м*  "Кукурудза"  | 24 пов. *Одеса* (відкрито 2005 року)

22. *~100 м *ЖК "Щорса 36Б" | 27 пов. *Київ* (відкрито 2004 року)

23. *~100 м *ЖК "Лесі Українки 7-9" (перша черга)| 28 пов. *Київ* (відкрито 2009 року)

24. *~100 м *ЖК "Старонаводницька 6Б" | 27 пов. *Київ* (відкрито 2009 року)

*БУДУЮТЬСЯ*​
1. *214,26 м* "Sky towers"| 47 пов. *Київ* (будують перший поверх)

2. *163 м* "ЖК Кловський узвіз 7А" | 48 пов. *Київ* (завершальні роботи)

3. *141,2 м* "БЦ Континенталь" | 35 пов. *Київ* (завершальні роботи)

4. *131,2 м*  ЖК «Ковчег» | 37 пов. *Київ* (ставлять 12 поверх)

5.*~130 м * ЖК "Мега-Сіті"  | 35 пов. *Київ* (завершальні роботи) 

6. *122,25 м* "ЖК пр. Героїв Сталінграду, 2" | 30 пов. *Київ* (завершальні роботи) (готово 0/2 веж)

7. *116,1 м* "БЦ 101 Tower" | 27 пов. *Київ* (завершальні роботи)

8. *112,8 м* Будинок НМУ |23 пов. *Київ* (будують 12 поверх)

9. *112,1 м* ЖК «PecherSky» |27 пов. *Київ* (будують 8 поверх)

10. *~110 м* БФК "Apartment Hall" | 32 пов. *Київ* (розпочато роботи)

11. *110 м* БЦ "Північний" | 25 пов. *Донецьк* (завершальні роботи)

12. *~109 м *ЖК "бул. Л.Українки, 7-9" | 33 пов. *Київ* (завершальні роботи)

13. *106 м* "Конгрес-холл" | 22 пов. *Донецьк* (завершальні роботи) 

14. *105,7 м *ЖК "Новопечерські Липки" | 31 пов. *Київ* (розпочато роботи) 

15. *102,7 м* ЖК «Лазурний Блюз» | 26 пов. *Київ* (завершальні роботи) 

16. *102 м * ЖК вул. Олександра Мішуги, 2, буд. 1 | 33 пов. *Київ* (завершальні роботи) 

17. *~100 м *ЖК "Покровський посад" | 30 пов. *Київ* (завершальні роботи) 

18. *~100 м *ЖК "Панорама на Печерську" | 27 пов. *Київ* (завершальні роботи) 

19. *100,25 м * БФК «H-Tower» | 26 пов. *Київ* (завершальні роботи) 

*ЗУПИНЕНО*​
1. *192 м * Mirax Plaza | 46 пов. *Київ* (зупинено 2008 року на 11 поверхах) 

2. *114 м * Готель "Парус" | 32 пов. *Дніпропетровськ* (зупинено 1995 року на завершальному етапі будівництва, 80%) 

3. *112,7 м* ЖК «Дельфін»  | 27 пов. *Київ* (готовий 2 поверх, зупинено) 

4. *110 м* "ЖК Дніпровські вежі" | 35 пов. *Київ* (завершальні роботи, зупинено) (готово 0/6 веж)

*Додавайте нові будівлі нижче будь-ласка*
Враховуємо шпиль, труби та інше (за винятком дрібних антен)


----------



## glorin_new (Jan 28, 2011)

А взагалі, українська вікіпедія перебуває у такому зародковому стані - просто жах... Ніфіга немає... Починаєш робити якість перехресні посилання, а немає на що ссилатися. Я, правда, вирішив по нашим футбольним ветеранам хоч трохи виправити становище, а не по будівництву та архітектурі... А дуже багато сторінок містять такі крихти інформації, що їх і сторінками назвати не можна, або застарілі данні взагалі. Аж сумно стало.


----------



## Kozhedub (Jan 8, 2011)

^^ Всім відомоБ що усяка Вікіпелія відстій крім англійської. Нічого із цим не поробиш :cheers:


----------



## glorin_new (Jan 28, 2011)

Ну, знаю, що мене зараз всі тут закидають сцяним ганчір'ям, проте російська вікі, на жаль чи на щастя, порівняно з нашою просто рулить


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

glorin_new said:


> А взагалі, українська вікіпедія перебуває у такому зародковому стані - просто жах... Ніфіга немає... Починаєш робити якість перехресні посилання, а немає на що ссилатися. Я, правда, вирішив по нашим футбольним ветеранам хоч трохи виправити становище, а не по будівництву та архітектурі... А дуже багато сторінок містять такі крихти інформації, що їх і сторінками назвати не можна, або застарілі данні взагалі. Аж сумно стало.


зате про українські хмарочоси я написав вже все що тільки можна, ну майже, у цьому російська вікі смокче лапу)))



Kozhedub said:


> ^^ Всім відомоБ що усяка Вікіпелія відстій крім англійської. Нічого із цим не поробиш :cheers:


як це нічого не поробиш? долучись до УКРАЇНСЬКОЇ вікіпедії! та створюй і покращуй статті!!!



glorin_new said:


> Ну, знаю, що мене зараз всі тут закидають сцяним ганчір'ям, проте російська вікі, на жаль чи на щастя, порівняно з нашою просто рулить


якби всі українці писали в нашу вікіпедію, то ми б мали значно кращий результат! а так деякі українці пишуть статті для російської!!

зате українські вікіпедисти найактивніші у світі, такого результату ніхто не має як ми!

українці у 6 разів працьовитіші за росіян, у них трохи більше чим у двічі більше статтей, а користувачів у 7 раз більше!!!


----------



## glorin_new (Jan 28, 2011)

Нажаль, дуже багато статей у нашій вікі залишають бажати кращого... Я, наприклад, не можу халтурно писати. Усі 4 статті, які я поки що зробив переважають, на мою думку, усі іншомовні аналоги... Проте, мабуть, не всі цього прагнуть. Перш за все має якість таки бути, а не кількість. Про деякі об'єкти Києва збираюся написати найближчим часом, однак поки що варто набити руку, бо там масштабна робота, а я поки о повільно роблю


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

glorin_new said:


> Нажаль, дуже багато статей у нашій вікі залишають бажати кращого... Я, наприклад, не можу халтурно писати. Усі 4 статті, які я поки що зробив переважають, на мою думку, усі іншомовні аналоги... Проте, мабуть, не всі цього прагнуть. Перш за все має якість таки бути, а не кількість. Про деякі об'єкти Києва збираюся написати найближчим часом, однак поки що варто набити руку, бо там масштабна робота, а я поки о повільно роблю


ну є такі статті які потрібно робити лише якісні, а є такі яким багато не треба, наприклад статті про фільми)

якщо цікаво, то я заснував там ще вікі-перегони)) скоро будемо на 14 місці з 282 вікіпедій!

http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Корист...інською_і_українською_вікіпедіями_(помісячна)


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

glorin_new, о вже й зареєструвався)


----------



## glorin_new (Jan 28, 2011)

USSR-UA said:


> glorin_new, о вже й зареєструвався)


Ну, а чому б і ні


----------



## Мохнатое Пельме (Jun 6, 2010)

Английская, конечно, рулит. Уже хотя бы потому, что она наиболее наглядная: в ней больше всего фото, графиков, схем и тд и тп. Русская тож ничё так. По крайней мере обновляется чаще украинской (хотя бы на примере версий Хрома: русская тут же обновлояется при выходе новой версии, а украинская через неделю-две)

П.С. Кто админит статьи про Харьков? Русскую и украинскую. У нас на форуме даже тыща фоток классных Харькова, а в статьях убогие какие-то, ужос просто!


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

кто тебе мешает мониторить статьи о Харькове в укрвики?


----------



## glorin_new (Jan 28, 2011)

Тем более, что там сейчас месяц Харьковской области


----------



## Мохнатое Пельме (Jun 6, 2010)

IllyaDe said:


> кто тебе мешает мониторить статьи о Харькове в укрвики?


Что значит мониторить? Зайти, посмотреть, увидеть, что фотки говно, а дальше что? Кому писать, кому предлагать? Я вообще-то не в курсе, если что, как эта система работает...


----------



## glorin_new (Jan 28, 2011)

*Мохнатое Пельме*, я тебе скажу даже больше - ты сам туда статьи писать можешь  Я тоже думал, что сложно... А щас ниче... Уже с десяточек написал


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

Мохнатое Пельме;83415925 said:


> Что значит мониторить? Зайти, посмотреть, увидеть, что фотки говно, а дальше что? Кому писать, кому предлагать? Я вообще-то не в курсе, если что, как эта система работает...




ты сам себе админ...исправляй..вставляй фотки куда хочешь)


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

zt-gregori said:


> ты сам себе админ...исправляй..вставляй фотки куда хочешь)


тільки за неправдиву інформацію - блокують


----------



## glorin_new (Jan 28, 2011)

и правильно делают


----------



## glorin_new (Jan 28, 2011)

*zt-gregori*, Напиши про "Полесье" норм статью чтоли  А то тремя строчками - "жило", "умерло"... 
И про Павла Паршина


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

glorin_new said:


> *zt-gregori*, Напиши про "Полесье" норм статью чтоли  А то тремя строчками - "жило", "умерло"...
> И про Павла Паршина


нужно написать...да и про Житомир.. 
при наличии свободного времени и желания..можно будет попробовать)


----------



## Мохнатое Пельме (Jun 6, 2010)

zt-gregori said:


> ты сам себе админ...исправляй..вставляй фотки куда хочешь)


Ого! Так это чё, я могу править так же, как и на Лурке? Надо тогда будет исправить эту досадную ситуацию


----------



## Rainymuz (Nov 12, 2010)

Мохнатое Пельме;83441214 said:


> Ого! Так это чё, я могу править так же, как и на Лурке? Надо тогда будет исправить эту досадную ситуацию


Це на Лурку ти можеш правити, як на Вікі


----------



## glorin_new (Jan 28, 2011)

*zt-gregori*, там, кстати, про житомирский стадион ваще нет статьи...


----------



## V_Power (Apr 17, 2010)

Мохнатое Пельме;83441214 said:


> Ого! Так это чё, я могу править так же, как и на Лурке? Надо тогда будет исправить эту досадную ситуацию


іще один Луркойоб:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

glorin_new said:


> *zt-gregori*, там, кстати, про житомирский стадион ваще нет статьи...


статьи нет как и стадиона 
сложно то что осталось назвать стадионом...


----------



## glorin_new (Jan 28, 2011)

Ну был же  Там такие знаменательные события проходили ))) Бои с ОМОНом )))


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

хах...да..жаль тогда ещё малым был..не был на трибунах )))


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Друзі може з'явились якісь нові "висотки 100м+" про які я ще не знаю, кидаєте інфу сюди!


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

SkysraperCity (укр. Місто Хмарочосів) — інтернет форум (мережа для спілкування) урбаністичної тематики. Перший у світі веб-сайт за кількістю переглядів. 
:nuts:


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Обновить бы статейку, а то такой структуры украинского сабфорума, которая там описана, уже давно нет...


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Обновив трохи, хоча Артемка, ти ж і сам міг це зробити... 

та й **RS** теж...


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

мне регистрироваться пришлось бы, просто так в украинской википедии не исправишь


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

**RS** said:


> мне регистрироваться пришлось бы, просто так в украинской википедии не исправишь


ти що? кожен може виправляти 

просто не все залишають, бруд і брехню видаляють...

але ж ти б нормальне і правдиве писав :cheers:


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Я хотел как-то статью по Севасу дополнить, но не смог, т.к. не было ссылки "править"... :dunno:


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

**RS** said:


> Я хотел как-то статью по Севасу дополнить, но не смог, т.к. не было ссылки "править"... :dunno:


а, там не можна, бо росіяни часто переписували статтю під себе 

лише зареєстрованим можна Севастополь редагувати...

але ж таких статей небагато, це в основному на статтях про країни, міста і персон "замок" ставлять...бо там і школота любить побавитись і тролі...


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

так можна ж зареєструватись і редагувати Севастополь


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Придется) а статьи заново можно самому создавать?


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

**RS** said:


> Придется) а статьи заново можно самому создавать?


ну адміни їх потім об'єднають в одну, або видалять гіршу версію...

так що краще зареєструватись, а вже потім редагувати вже створений Севаст 

зареєстрованим можна і фото завантажувати


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

я имел ввиду не по Севасу новую статью,а по какой-нибудь другой теме


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

**RS** said:


> я имел ввиду не по Севасу новую статью,а по какой-нибудь другой теме


ну по інших статтях так само, якщо ти створюєш свою статтю яка вже є то їх або об'єднають або видалять гірше...

створюй такі яких ще нема 

як створювати статті ВелесХомаіс пояснював тут http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=68859039&postcount=36


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

*Найвищий хмарочос у вашому місті*

Цікаво буде дізнатись які найвищі хмарочоси не тільки в наших мегаполісах, а і у маленьких українських містах 

поки що зроблю список тих які знаю:

1. Київ | Кловський 7А | *162,6 м *| 48 пов.
2. Дніпропетровськ | Башти | *123 м* | 30 пов.
3. Донецьк |Королівська вежа | *112 м* | 29 пов.
4. Одеса | Арк Палас | *106 м* | 25 пов.
5. Харків | Світлий дім | *97 м * | 28 пов.
6. Луганськ | Готель Луганськ | *81 м* | 19 пов.
7. Ілічівськ | Карла Маркса, 4 |* ~80 м * | 25 пов.
8. Вишгород | Ольжин Град | * ~80 м * | 25 пов.
9. Бровари | Купава | *79,6 м * | 21 пов.
10. Севастополь | КБ Мусон | *70 м* | 14 пов.
11. Чернігів | Готель Градецький | *70 м* | 21 пов.
12. Вінниця | Л. Толстого, 9| *70 м* | 17 пов. 
13. Сімферополь | Київська,133 | *69 м* | 20 пов. 
14. Львів | Зубрівська, 45 | *67,7 м* | 17 пов.
15. Хмельницький | Водопровідна, 87 | *67 м* | 17 пов.
16. Запоріжжя |Eco tower | *66,03 м * | 19 пов.
17. Трускавець | Городище | *66 м* | 20 пов.
18. Біла Церква | пр. Ковальський | *64 м* | 18 пов.
19. Ялта | Готель Ялта-Інтурист|*62 м *|17 пов.
20. Житомир | Мануїльського 13/2 | *59,5 м* | 17 пов.
21. Макіївка| Готель Маяк| *58 м* | 16 пов.
22. Херсон | пр. 200-річчя Херсона, 2| *52 м* | 16 пов.
23. Івано-Франківськ | Набережна, 32 | *48 м* | 15 пов.
24. Нова Каховка | пр. Перемоги, 36 | *40 м* | 12 пов.


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Моє місто - Бровари. Найвищий тут - Житловий комплекс «Купава» дві башти по 79,6 м - шпиль, 69,1 - дах.


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

З Ілічівська в нас начебто нікого немає, тож викладу я 

Рекорд для такого маленького міста 25-поверхівка!


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Ще чув про 20-поверхівки в Черкасах і Трускавцю, але я не знаю чи їх добудували...

У Вишгороді теж щось наче вище 20 поверхів є...


----------



## asparagus91 (Nov 19, 2009)

Вінниця "Книжка" 14 поверхів, 60 м










вид звідти:











Вінниця, Л. Толстого, 9; 17 пов.; 58 м - дах, з котельнєю - 62 м


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

О, то вже Книжка у Вінниці не найвища?


----------



## asparagus91 (Nov 19, 2009)

Я не знаю, як правильно брати, тому що висота того ж/б на Толстого 58 м. а до 62 дотягується труба автономної котельні. На діаграмах Skyscraperpage Книжка найвища, а той будинок на 2-му місці.


----------



## asparagus91 (Nov 19, 2009)

USSR-UA said:


> 12. Вінниця | Л. Толстого, 9| *62 м* | 7 пов.


Ти гониш)))


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

asparagus91 said:


> Я не знаю, як правильно брати, тому що висота того ж/б на Толстого 58 м. а до 62 дотягується труба автономної котельні. На діаграмах Skyscraperpage Книжка найвища, а той будинок на 2-му місці.


я наче пригадую іншу цифру у Книжки, хтось із вінничан наче колись виміряв до сантиметрів...


----------



## asparagus91 (Nov 19, 2009)

60 - це за даними SSP, а те, що тоді міряли - скоріш за все не точне, бо міряли оптичним нівеліром, хоча V_Power може знати точну висоту, він модель робив.


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

asparagus91 said:


> 60 - це за даними SSP, а те, що тоді міряли - скоріш за все не точне, бо міряли оптичним нівеліром, хоча V_Power може знати точну висоту, він модель робив.


так він же не фотореалістичну робив, а своїми текстурами...хоча...



asparagus91 said:


> бо міряли *оптичним нівеліром*.


Ґґ, по моїй справі, я на геодезиста-картографа вчуся


----------



## asparagus91 (Nov 19, 2009)

Я трохи помилився, теодолітом, нівеліром висоту не визначиш, ех, давно той 1-й курс був))


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

asparagus91 said:


> Я трохи помилився, теодолітом, нівеліром висоту не визначиш, ех, давно той 1-й курс був))


та й теодолітом теж, він кути вимірює...  наскільки я поки знаю...
хіба що стати перед самим входом і націлити на верхню точку...але ж він так не вивернеться...


----------



## asparagus91 (Nov 19, 2009)

Він то вивернеться, тільки похибка буде величезна... Потрібно міряти здалеку, щоб кут між горизонталлю та напрямком на верхню точку був десь градусів 40-45, тоді похибка мала буде.


----------



## smoll (Sep 27, 2011)

Хмельницький 16 fl , з технічним 17 поверхів, вул.Водопровідна, 87, висота приблизно 52-53 метри з шпилем 60м , точно я незнаю может и со шпилем вище, но це ближче до правди


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

MyNameIsK said:


> 85м :rock:


та нє, давайте будинок-хмарочос


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

DFAW said:


> Учитывая стандартные панели - 63 метра, плюс на сколько там пол нижнего этажа выше земли, скорее всего 64
> Если таки высота потолков 2,5, то межосевое перекрыйти всё равно будет 2,8 ~60 метров.
> Ну я бы уточнил таки высоту потолка.


так 30 см перегородки це ж тільки в новобудовах, і то не всіх...


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

**RS** said:


> В Ялте самым высоким является отель Ялта-Интурист - при высоте 70 метров он насчитывает 17эт.


А це точна висота?
на SP Шпиль (кораблик)- 71 м Дах - 62 м


----------



## asparagus91 (Nov 19, 2009)

^^Потужна будівля.


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

asparagus91 said:


> ^^Потужна будівля.


так :cheers:


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

на SP верно указано


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

**RS** said:


> на SP верно указано


ну я кораблик теж врахував, все таки невід'ємна архітектурна деталь


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Ось це наче найвищий хмарочос Макіївки, так?


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

^^
я надеюсь считать без антены будите?)


----------



## smoll (Sep 27, 2011)

Чого ви кажете Хмарочос? Хмарочос в Україні це будівлі вище 100 метрів


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

впервые слово skyscraper было применено для 12-этажных домов в Чикаго в XIX веке
а высоты многих домиков на SsP, нарисованных Витером, преувеличены


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

zt-gregori said:


> ^^
> я надеюсь считать без антены будите?)


так, я тільки шпиль враховую, але тут гарно видно що це просто антена...



smoll said:


> Чого ви кажете Хмарочос? Хмарочос в Україні це будівлі вище 100 метрів


бо для Макіївки це хмарочос 



artemka said:


> а высоты многих домиков на SsP, нарисованных Витером, преувеличены


так, я теж помітив, але з Ялтою-Гтоелем наче все правильно...


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

жаль заморозили строительство этого ЖК...был бы он самый высокий в Житомире


----------



## smoll (Sep 27, 2011)

Скіфльки поверхів?


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

^^
2 этажа офисы +12 обычных жилых + 2 двухэтажных пентхауса + тех этаж = 19..итого я насчитал 70 м. без шпиля


----------



## asparagus91 (Nov 19, 2009)

Аналогично и в Виннице стоит недостроенная 18-этажка, там больше 70 было бы:


----------



## smoll (Sep 27, 2011)

Ну а мы ждем когда у нас будут строить 23-х етажную пектораль, говорят в вначале 2012


----------



## flatron (Feb 12, 2008)

USSR-UA said:


> Цікаво буде дізнатись які найвищі хмарочоси не тільки в наших мегаполісах, а і у маленьких українських містах
> 
> поки що зроблю список тих які знаю:
> 
> ...


есть конечно очень большие сомнения в цифрах,кроме первой.
и откуда в Днепре 30 эт?


> Башни состоят из двух зданий Западной и Восточной и являются жилым образованием, объединенным трехуровневой платформой. 28-ми этажные здания башен состоят из жилой части и встроенных помещений. Жилье размещается с 3-го по 25-й этаж включительно. На трех верхних уровнях расположены технические этажи и помещение крышной котельной. Высота здания от уровня земли до конька кровли — 106 м, что является на момент строительства максимальной высотой для зданий в Украине.


http://magistr.dp.ua/p1483582-zhk-bashni-dnepropetrovsk.html
.(откуда 123 м?)


----------



## Levshev (Feb 11, 2008)

а на заднем плане московская 16-этажка


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

flatron said:


> есть конечно очень большие сомнения в цифрах,кроме первой.
> и откуда в Днепре 30 эт?
> 
> http://magistr.dp.ua/p1483582-zhk-bashni-dnepropetrovsk.html
> .(откуда 123 м?)


Блін ну скільки можна пояснювати :bash:

123 метри і 30 поверхів - звідси









106 метрів і 28 поверхів - звідси










З сайту головного аріхітектора - Дольника



> *30-этажные башни-близнецы *являются главным градостроительным акцентом ансамбля Крутогорный, образуют монументальный портал *высотой 123 м* и сегодня стали своего рода урбанистическим символом Днепропетровска...


http://www.dolnik-ua.com/projects.php?cat_id=21&in_cat_id=5


----------



## Vovkulaka (Aug 15, 2010)

Redvis_Sai said:


> А взагалі це дивне віднесення до хмарочосів 12-повехових будинків якось того... розумію що на той час вони були найвищими, але всеж таки, зараз хмарочоси інші


Не кількість поверхів визначає хмарочос чи ні, а висота + те що USSR-UA пояснив


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Замечательно сделана статья про хронологию)


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

**RS** said:


> Замечательно сделана статья про хронологию)


Дякую, старався  

а ти часом не знаєш в якому році збудували 20-поверхівку на вулиці Київська, 133 в Сімферополі?


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

в конце 1980-х, точную дату не назову...


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

**RS** said:


> в конце 1980-х, *точную дату не назову*...


Шкода, так я не зможу додати його у список, а він десь 70 метрів висоти...


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

Кстати, можно ли считать его 20-этажным, если 3 этаж (уровень) - это просто пространство между несколькими стойками, отрытое со всех сторон? Сначала идет 2-этажный стилобат, затем эти "курьи ножки" типа 3 этаж, затем забетонированный техэтаж без окон, затем 15 собственно жилых этажей, затем ещё техэтаж и серая сфера. Высота 69м.


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

**RS** said:


> Кстати, можно ли считать его 20-этажным, если 3 этаж (уровень) - это просто пространство между несколькими стойками, отрытое со всех сторон? Сначала идет 2-этажный стилобат, затем эти "курьи ножки" типа 3 этаж, затем забетонированный техэтаж без окон, затем 15 собственно жилых этажей, затем ещё техэтаж и серая сфера.


Я теж над цим думав, наврядчи можна вважати 20-поверхівкою, але всеодно можна було занести у хронологію.



**RS** said:


> Высота 69м.


Я до речі, забув, що ми ж вже його тут обговорювали і у список занесли


----------



## Lozover1 (Feb 28, 2010)

USSR-UA said:


> Я теж над цим думав, наврядчи можна вважати 20-поверхівкою, але всеодно можна було занести у хронологію.
> 
> 
> 
> Я до речі, забув, що ми ж вже його тут обговорювали і у список занесли


То додавай туде вже й Вінницю. Бачу там навіть Ужгород є в тебе..


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

А здание Позитрона в Ивано-Франковске до сих пор самое высокое в городе?


----------



## smoll (Sep 27, 2011)

додай Хмельницький і Вінницю


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

smoll said:


> додай Хмельницький і Вінницю


а в Хмельницком что добавлять?


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

^^Дом на ул.Водопроводной!


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

**RS** said:


> ^^Дом на ул.Водопроводной!


и? 67 метров с арматурой на крыше это небоксрёб? на википедию добавляют интересные высотные дома....построены в своё время..потому там есть Чернигов ИФ и т.д...

по этой логике в ту статью можно добавить пол спальников Украины..

и этот "небоскрёб" с Житомира с антенной метров 80


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/gregori-15/view/454360/


----------



## smoll (Sep 27, 2011)

zt-gregori said:


> и? 67 метров с арматурой на крыше это небоксрёб? на википедию добавляют интересные высотные дома....построены в своё время..потому там есть Чернигов ИФ и т.д...
> 
> по этой логике в ту статью можно добавить пол спальников Украины..
> 
> ...


да тебе жаба душить чи що? та антена що в вас встановелна вона не була побудована разом з домом)), в Вінниці і в Хмелі однакові по висоті дома приблизно якщо забрати антенки), я розумію кожен 5 коп має вставити), особливо Житомирський пацанчик)), знаем такого, так що сприймем тебе нормально))


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

smoll said:


> да тебе жаба душить чи що? та антена що в вас встановелна вона не була побудована разом з домом)), в Вінниці і в Хмелі однакові по висоті дома приблизно якщо забрати антенки), я розумію кожен 5 коп має вставити), особливо Житомирський пацанчик)), знаем такого, так що сприймем тебе нормально))


да, я смотрю ты сильно умный. на личности не переходи.. хмельницкий пасанчик. 5 коп вставляют в таксофоне, а я выражаю своё мнение!

если забрать антентку ..то ваш водпровод будет ниже дома по Мануильского в Житомире, но суть не в том...я про то что таким домам в том списке от USSR-UA вообще не место.. он туда вносит высотные дома совка и современные постройки не меньше 80 метров..например как гостинницы в Чернигове или Ялте и Парус в Киеве...смысл вносить ваш дом? по этой же логике можно добавить ещё пару сотень домов Киева 25+..Винницкую "книжку" внести..да..а таким домам в этом рейтинге не место.

и я очень рад....что вы воспримите меня нормально...успокоил..я уже начал волноваться, что не понравлюсь..а вы такие классные ребятки.. как говорит один юзер на этом форуме.. возьми себе крекер.


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

zt-gregori said:


> постройки не меньше *80 метров*...например как гостинницы в *Ялте*...


Интурист 62м. И кстати, это не самое высокое здание на территории Большой Ялты - кореизский Respect Hall имеет ~65м и 19эт в центральной башне.


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

**RS** said:


> Интурист 62м.


всё верно..но ты упустил "*современные *постройки" а Интурист 76-го года


----------



## Zloygumanist (Jul 16, 2012)

ЖК ул. Анны Ахматовой, 13д - насчитал 30 этажей, но высота неизвестна.


----------



## Zloygumanist (Jul 16, 2012)

Кореиз | ЖК "Респект холл" | 70 м | 19 - думаю самый высокий по Ялте.


----------



## Lozover1 (Feb 28, 2010)

Ну у нас в Виннице - самое высокое здание - 17-этажка на Льва Толстого. Не такое уж и рагульное здание. Коль даже Ужгород есть в списке, то чего ж и Винницу не добавить??


----------



## Мохнатое Пельме (Jun 6, 2010)

хых)) трэд не для Харькова:nuts:


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

До речі, по Харкову, є *ще* якісь високі на свій час будівлі? збудовані до незалежності. ось те що я додав:

1. Держпром
2. Дім Проектів
3. Готель Харків
4. Дім кооперації
5. Будинок Харківської міської Ради
6. Будинок зі шпилем
7. Готель "Мир"
8. Будинок на Познанській, 2

ще мабуть додам:
1. Готель "Експерс" 
2. Новий 15-поверховий корпус готелю Харків
3. Харківський державний універ харчування
4. Будівлю поряд з державною бібліотекою (чи це все одне ціле?)
5. Висотний корпус політехнічного інституту


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Бо я планую, закінчити хронологію по Харкову і перейти до Дніпропетровська


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Знайшов ось такий список, додав і наші міста, а то навіть Києва не було, тепер ми попереду навіть Франкфурта


----------



## Lozover1 (Feb 28, 2010)

USSR-UA said:


> Знайшов ось такий список, додав і наші міста, а то навіть Києва не було, тепер ми попереду навіть Франкфурта


Та то досраковий список, там повно міст немає. І що це за будівля в Мумбаї вище 700 метрів??


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Lozover1 said:


> Та то досраковий список, там повно міст немає. І що це за будівля в Мумбаї вище 700 метрів??


Ну головне що наші міста тепер там теж є :cheers:


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Харківський головпоштамт теж можна додати, на 1929 рік, десь 40 метрів, високо


----------



## Raven (Jan 15, 2007)

USSR-UA said:


> 4. Будівлю поряд з державною бібліотекою (чи це все одне ціле?)


Это книгохранилище библиотеки Короленко.


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Raven said:


> Это книгохранилище библиотеки Короленко.


Дякую 

П.С. Так що, ще є якісь будівлі, що я пропустив?


----------



## Urban86 (May 4, 2008)

USSR-UA said:


> 7. Готель "Мир"


Там, если не ошибаюсь, всего лишь 12-ть этажей. В вонце 60-х-начале 70-х 12-этажки строились в Харькове массово, например, серия II-57 (с разл. модификациями, напр. наличие техэтажа, другие балконные панели и т.п.):









Такие же строились и в Москве. Считать ли 12-этажные здания высотными?

Примерно тогда же строились и 14-этажки 




USSR-UA said:


> 1. Готель "Експерс"
> 2. Новий 15-поверховий корпус готелю Харків


Опять же, возвращаясь к жилым домам, ближе к началу 80-х в Харькове массово строили 16-этажки, их в городе овер до фига 
Вот здесь можно увидеть 2-е основные серии (точного названия, к сожалению, не знаю).

Что касается "присутственных мест" постройки времён Союза, вроде НИИ, так их по городу немало.
Здание НИИРИ, находится здесь:









Бывшее здание завода "Протон", см. здесь.

Здание ИПМАШа, находится здесь.









Точные годы постройки не подскажу.
Их на самом деле до фига, надо только порыться в памяти. Вспомню - напишу


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

^^ Дякую за інформацію :cheers:
1.Готель "Мир" з технічними має 15 поверхів, і десь 55 метрів, це значно вище за стандартні 12-поверхівки

2. Ну новий корпус Готелю Харків 1978 року, тож його ще можна додати, а от "Експрес" 1982, мабуть треба вилучити.

16-поверхівку, проект яких ти навів, першу збудовану в Харкові можна додати, якщо знайдеться інфа про рік побудови

3. НИИРИ, Протон, ИПМАШ можна додати, якщо збудовані до 1980-х


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Треба роки побудови цих будівель:

1. Харківський державний універ харчування








2. Будівля книгосховища бібліотеки ім. Короленко








3. Висотний корпус політехнічного інституту








4. Інститут проблем машинобудування ім. А. М. Підгорного








5. Науково-дослідний інститут радіотехнічних вимірювань








6. Будівля заводу "Протон"








7. Ну і перша 16-поверхівка в Харкові


----------



## Urban86 (May 4, 2008)

USSR-UA said:


> ^^ Дякую за інформацію :cheers:


Не за что. Это тебе спасибо - большое дело затеял 



USSR-UA said:


> 7. Ну і перша 16-поверхівка в Харкові


Насчёт первой не скажу, но например вот этот дом - экспериментальный (инфа 100% ), больше с таким кол-вом подъездов не строилось. Наверное, заслуживает упоминания 



USSR-UA said:


> 1. Харківський державний універ харчування


Подозреваю, что 67-й, т.е. год, когда он был преобразован именно в общепит. Хотя может быть уже и середина 70-х.



USSR-UA said:


> 3. Висотний корпус політехнічного інституту


С этим всё просто, даже в википедии есть (называется он, кстати, У-1 ("учебный")  Год окончания строительства - 1974. Начинали чуть ли не в конце 60-х, если не ошибаюсь, строили долго (сложные грунты, всё такое).


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

А інші не відомо?


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Urban86 said:


> Не за что. Это тебе спасибо - большое дело затеял
> 
> 
> Насчёт первой не скажу, но например вот этот дом - экспериментальный (инфа 100% ), больше с таким кол-вом подъездов не строилось. Наверное, заслуживает упоминания


ось, що я знайшов


> " В 1974 году на улице Героев Труда, 53, был воздвигнут первый в нашем городе шестнадцатиэтажный жилой дом."


тільки такої адреси не існує, так що перша 16-поверхівка на вулиці Героїв Праці 50 або 56


----------



## Urban86 (May 4, 2008)

USSR-UA said:


> тільки такої адреси не існує, так що перша 16-поверхівка на вулиці Героїв Праці 50 або 56


Ещё в теории может быть дом 48-д (на фото слева):


Он в глубине 607-го микрорайона. Остальные 16-рики, имеющие в адресе "Героев Труда", находятся в 522-м микрорайоне, а он 100% построен позже. Хотя есть ещё номер 43, но он, как по мне, поновее.



USSR-UA said:


> А інші не відомо?


К сожалению, нет 
Нашёл вот (отчёт о выставке «Человек. Пространство. Время» ко Дню космонавтики) фотографию стенда (картинкой не выкладываю, т.к. сильно велика ). Там сказано: “Трест-86″ - строитель корпусов предприятий космической отрасли в Харькове". Они строили корпус НИИРИ. Но сам трест гуглится плохо - только адрес и телефон, сайта нет. Также на стенде потенциально интересное здание "ОКБ Электроаппаратуры", но лично я о таком ОКБ не слышал. Заводом электроаппаратуры называли завод "Эхо", но там поблизости таких зданий вроде бы нет...

Ещё вспомнил потенциально интересное здание - Центр научно-технической информации:










> Будівництво розпочалося в 1970 році, а вже 22.07.76 р. був підписаний акт державної приймальної комісії про прийняття в експлуатацію корпусу Харківського міжгалузевого територіального Центру науково-технічної інформації і пропаганди.


Находится здесь, 12 этажей + тех и прочая. (вот ещё колоритная 10-этажка неподалёку, НИИ "Укрэнергосетьпроект", но это уже, наверное, оффтоп )

Насчёт ИПМАШа, НИИРИ и "Протона", думаю им написать на мыло, спросить - может ответят


----------



## Zloygumanist (Jul 16, 2012)

Шапка темы не много устарела, не мешало бы добавить и ЖК сосновый бор секция 2 - 32 этажа, и посмотрим сколько этажей соорудят в ЖК Элегант.


----------



## WolfStep123 (Dec 31, 2010)

Да и БЦ Северный в Донецке введён в строй....


----------



## Fresh from ZP (Feb 20, 2010)

Зроблю поправку по Запоріжжю, кожного дня милуюсь зі свого вікна висоткою, яка всеж є повище ніж Еко-тауер, разом з технічними там сягне на 20 поверхів і щоб не бути голослівним додаю фото



















А ось тут зробив як кажуть "на глазок" порівняння 



















Технічні поверхи займають повноцінні 4 житлових поверха


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

^^ это как наш монстр на Мануильского... около 60 метров он, а эко 66.


----------



## Levshev (Feb 11, 2008)

откуда там 60 метров?


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

Fresh from ZP не выше он Есо та и 20 этажей там никак не выйдет


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Fresh from ZP said:


> Зроблю поправку по Запоріжжю, кожного дня милуюсь зі свого вікна висоткою, яка всеж є повище ніж Еко-тауер, разом з технічними там сягне на 20 поверхів і щоб не бути голослівним додаю фото


Друже, я ж вже робив вам колись діаграму, при чому разом з вами, і вийшло, що найвищий еко


----------



## roi95 (May 15, 2008)

Fresh from ZP said:


> Зроблю поправку по Запоріжжю, кожного дня милуюсь зі свого вікна висоткою, яка всеж є повище ніж Еко-тауер, разом з технічними там сягне на 20 поверхів і щоб не бути голослівним додаю фото


Ты гнёзда ласточек за этажи что ли посчитал? Типичная 16-этажка. Вообще удивительно, что в Запорожье нет ни одного здания выше 20 этажей.


----------



## Gendalf (Dec 9, 2012)

Раз уж началось мерянье пи....... В Херсоне наивысшее, на мой взгляд, здание - это шестнадцатиэтажки, выстроеннные аж к 1978году - 200-летию города. Вот оно. Адреса: пр. 200-лет Херсона, дома 2; 8; 12 и пр. Может я чего не знаю...




























а это с тыльной стороны:











По приблизительным прикидкам:
1,5м(лестница)+4,0м(магазин)+15*2,75м(квартиры)+16*0,3(перекрытия)+5,0м(надстройка на крыше) = 56,5м.

Таких домов - штуки четыре только на Таврическом районе, который я знаю... Вот еще версия:










Самые высокие общественные здания, похоже, ниже:




















Кстати, у нас тоже есть дома монолитной серии, аналогичные тому, который предоставил Redvis_Sai из Новой Каховки. Их должно было быть штук восемь, но успели построить при советах до конца два или три. Сейчас выглядят они ужасно, типа этого:










Остальные недострои простояли лет пятнадцать без движения, но теперь заселены (т.е. "достроены") до того этажа, на котором остановились при коммунистах. Кстати, Redvis_Sai, в Новой Каховке, похоже, тоже дом не достроен.




























Нового строительства практически нет, а то что есть гораздо скромнее, чем при социализме. Ау, херсонцы! Если я не прав, порадуйте - поправьте!!!


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Дякую за огляд херсонських висоток, Gendalf 

Я додав інфу на першу сторінку


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

Gendalf said:


> По приблизительным прикидкам:
> 1,5м(лестница)+4,0м(магазин)+15*2,75м(квартиры)+16*0,3(перекрытия)+5,0м(надстройка на крыше) = 56,5м.


у этих домов весь этаж высотой 2,8 м, и первый этаж там никак не 5,5 м.
максимум 52 метра


----------



## Gendalf (Dec 9, 2012)

artemka said:


> у этих домов весь этаж высотой 2,8 м, и первый этаж там никак не 5,5 м.
> максимум 52 метра


Не готов биться об заклад, но когда мать рассматривала покупку квартиры в таком доме, фигурировала высота потолков 2,75м, а про панельные перекрытия толщиной меньше 0.3м я вообще ничего не слышал...hno: Если настаиваешь - согласен с тем, чтобы убрать лестницу. Тогда высота здания - 55м. А вообще-то, битва ни о чем.


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

я собственноручно мерял этажи в этом доме, я видел описание проекта. 3 метра этажи бывали только в элитных домах по индивидуальным проектам


----------



## Levshev (Feb 11, 2008)

надстройка машинного отделения там тоже не 5 метров, максимум 3.

54 метра - официальная высота этого *18-этажного* дома: http://maps.yandex.ua/-/CVBPF0M3 с высоким первым этажом и типовыми этажами 2,85.


----------



## Gendalf (Dec 9, 2012)

Levshev! Готов понять твой полемический задор (хотя нифига не готов), но машинное отделение там вовсе не 3м - смотри картинку ЕЩЕ раз. Если тех. надстройка 3метра - тогда жилые этажи высотой 1.8м. В Херсоне дома для карликов не строили!!!











Artemka! При высоте всего этажа 2,8м и толщине перекрытия 0.3м - высота помещения выходит всего 2,5метра. Я не спец, но такие низкие этажи были при Хрущеве. Хотя нет - в хрущевках потолки 2.42м. При Брежневе таких низких жилых помещений уже не строили. hno: Сажи лучше сразу: сколько метров высоты этому дому ты согласен дать. Настаиваешь на 52м - пусть будет так, хотя у меня есть большие сомнения. И закроем тему. :cheers:


----------



## Levshev (Feb 11, 2008)

дружок, мы с Артёмкой на таких домах не одну собаку съели, не нужно с нами спорить. можешь взять рулетку и собственноручно замерять высоту этажа на лестнице. перекрытий по 30 см из ж/б не бывает.
то что ты назвал технадстройкой это техэтаж и машинное отделение. они считаются отдельно. 
ну и могу тонко намекнуть, что не стоит тебе, зарегистрировавшемуся здесь сию минуту закрывать рты пользователям, сидящем здесь от пяти лет и больше, а тем более модеру. изучай лучше литературку. 3-метровые этажи в советских жилых домах только в единицах в Киеве, только в домах для чиновников, а не в обыкновенной типовой 14-этажке.

и можешь заодно посмотреть: http://vk.com/album-1618109_97129707


----------



## Gendalf (Dec 9, 2012)

Levshev said:


> дружок, мы с Артёмкой на таких домах не одну собаку съели, не нужно с нами спорить. можешь взять рулетку и собственноручно замерять высоту этажа на лестнице. перекрытий по 30 см из ж/б не бывает.
> то что ты назвал технадстройкой это техэтаж и машинное отделение. они считаются отдельно.
> ну и могу тонко намекнуть, что не стоит тебе, зарегистрировавшемуся здесь сию минуту закрывать рты пользователям, сидящем здесь от пяти лет и больше, а тем более модеру. изучай лучше литературку. 3-метровые этажи в советских жилых домах только в единицах в Киеве, только в домах для чиновников, а не в обыкновенной типовой 14-этажке.
> 
> и можешь заодно посмотреть: http://vk.com/album-1618109_97129707


"Пользователям, сидящим здесь от пяти лет и больше, а тем более модеру" (если ты модер), все же следует сохранять правила приличия при общении с "зарегистрировавшемся здесь сию минуту". И не использовать грубые фамильярности типа "дружок". Иначе так и будете вариться в собственном соку, в мизерном количестве... А высоту я следующим летом теперь уже точно замерю. Кстати, писал я о шестнадцатиэтажке. За ссылку - спасибо.


----------



## Levshev (Feb 11, 2008)

это один из крупнейших мировых форумов, не смеши, новеньких тут и так хватает.
высота такой 14-этажки - 45 метров, 16-этажка с магазином как раз метра 52 и будет.


----------



## Gendalf (Dec 9, 2012)

Я говорил про украинскую ветку форума. Народу здесь не очень много, а активного - и того меньше. Кстати, регулярно посещаю Skyscrapercity уже больше двух лет, только регистрироваться было лень... 
По твоей ссылке нашел данные - у здания проекта "124-87-107" этаж действительно имеет высоту 2,8м. Сдаюсь.:badnews: 
Пусть будет 52м. Надо править высоту на первой странице. *USSR-UA*, извини за хлопоты.


----------



## asparagus91 (Nov 19, 2009)

Строили и после Хрущева 2,5 м высоту потолков, вплоть до 80-х годов, потом строили 2,6, а нормы, в которых указано, что высота этажа должна быть не менее 3 м вышли совсем недавно. Если не до конца уверены в высоте этажа, посчитайте по кирпичам.


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

норм в 3 метра этажа нет, сейчас прекрасно строят дома в 2,8 минимум


----------



## Gendalf (Dec 9, 2012)

Ув. *artemka*, все-таки, какая толщина советских стандартных плит перекрытия (тех, которые с круглыми каналами облегчения)??? И поменялось ли что-нибудь с тех пор. Сейчас, я тут погуглил, плиты имеют толшину 220мм.


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

я не меряю плиты, я меряю этажи


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

небоскреб Ужгорода 16 этажей :rock:









http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=49777966&order=date_desc&user=2347375


----------



## smoll (Sep 27, 2011)

nostalgy said:


> небоскреб Ужгорода 16 этажей :rock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


kay:kay:kay:kay:kay: Яка висота? метрів 50 є ?


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

smoll said:


> kay:kay:kay:kay:kay: Яка висота? метрів 50 є ?


Точно не знаю, но думаю где-то 40-45


----------



## Levshev (Feb 11, 2008)

у 16-этажек высота около 50 м, 40 это 12 этажей.


----------



## Istorik2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

del


----------



## Pizzarelli (May 7, 2009)

8. 106 м "Конгрес-холл" | 22 пов. Донецьк (завершальні роботи)

Давно вже жодних робіт не ведеться. Можна ставити "зупинено".


----------



## rumoruka (Dec 27, 2011)

> 9. 105,7 м ЖК "Новопечерські Липки" | 31 пов. Київ (розпочато роботи)


Уже давно построено


----------



## Istorik2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

rumoruka said:


> Уже давно построено


А чому давно побудовано, якщо в назві теми написано 2015 рік?


----------



## rumoruka (Dec 27, 2011)

Istorik2012 said:


> А чому давно побудовано, якщо в назві теми написано 2015 рік?


Это-ж целый комплекс, высоток по 31 эт там 5 штук, два из них уже сданы.


----------



## Istorik2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

rumoruka said:


> Это-ж целый комплекс, высоток по 31 эт там 5 штук, два из них уже сданы.


І що? Вважати, що побудовано. Дві - це ж менше половини, навіть не знаю. Напевно, коли більшість побудують, тоді потрібно буде перенести в побудовані.


----------



## Istorik2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

У мене пропозиція. Може варто зробити ще Список найвищих будівель (чи хмарочосів) по областям Украіни? Типу як в англійській вікі список найвищих хмарочосів по Американським Штатам. Я у вікі зареєстрований, але тільки 7 місяців назад і мало що там зробив. Так що пропоную зробити таку статтю більш досвідченому користувачу.


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Istorik2012 said:


> У мене пропозиція. Може варто зробити ще Список найвищих будівель (чи хмарочосів) по областям Украіни? Типу як в англійській вікі список найвищих хмарочосів по Американським Штатам. Я у вікі зареєстрований, але тільки 7 місяців назад і мало що там зробив. Так що пропоную зробити таку статтю більш досвідченому користувачу.


Я б зробив, але я вже зав'язав з вікіпедією...а взагалі щось схоже ми вже робили разом з форумом тут, правда по містах а не областях.


> 1. Київ | Кловський 7А | 162,6 м | 48 пов.
> 2. Дніпропетровськ | Башти | 123 м | 30 пов.
> 3. Донецьк |Королівська вежа | 112 м | 29 пов.
> 4. Одеса | Арк Палас | 106 м | 25 пов.
> ...


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

USSR-UA said:


> я вже зав'язав з вікіпедією


че?


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

artemka said:


> че?


намагаюсь менше часу проводити за компом...


----------



## Istorik2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

USSR-UA said:


> намагаюсь менше часу проводити за компом...


Чого б це?


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Istorik2012 said:


> Чого б це?


бо коли сидиш більшу частину дня в інтернетах то пропускаєш все цікаве життя


----------



## DimaF (Jan 1, 2009)

USSR-UA said:


> бо коли сидиш більшу частину дня в інтернетах то пропускаєш все цікаве життя


так це як наркотик 21. сторіччя _ усе життя проходе за твоею спиною,
Так можна сесію завалити.hno: сам маїже так опинився, але швидко найщов кінці та вилажу потихеньку.
"Das ist wahre Geschichte aus meinem Leben"


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

а українською тобі вже важко сказати "це історія мого життя"?


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

DimaF said:


> так це як наркотик 21. сторіччя _ усе життя проходе за твоею спиною,
> Так можна сесію завалити.hno: сам маїже так опинився, але швидко найщов кінці та вилажу потихеньку.
> "Das ist wahre Geschichte aus meinem Leben"


я вже жалію, що згаяв найкращі свої роки hno:


----------



## андрійко (Dec 24, 2012)

USSR-UA said:


> я вже жалію, що згаяв найкращі свої роки hno:


Скільки тобі років? І скільки ти сидів за компом? В принципі питання не в к-ті годин за компом, а в тому як проводиш 'оффлайновий' час.
Можна мати дуже насичене життя, проводячи по 40 годин на тиждень в інтернеті, а можна і не маючи компа страждати х*рньою 
Позбутися інтернету не означає вести активний спосіб життя.


----------



## Istorik2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

Хватить флудити. Я вас прекрасно розумію, але давайте все ж таки по темі говорити.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

USSR-UA said:


> я вже жалію, що згаяв найкращі свої роки hno:


А как же друзья которых ты нашел через форум )))))


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

nostalgy said:


> А как же друзья которых ты нашел через форум )))))


ну так я про вікіпедію казав, на форум я все ще заглядую, нехай менше пишу, але заглядую...  не забуду



андрійко;103191607 said:


> Скільки тобі років? І скільки ти сидів за компом? В принципі питання не в к-ті годин за компом, а в тому як проводиш 'оффлайновий' час.
> Можна мати дуже насичене життя, проводячи по 40 годин на тиждень в інтернеті, а можна і не маючи компа страждати х*рньою
> Позбутися інтернету не означає вести активний спосіб життя.


40 то забагато, плюс інколи, коли хочеш на пару годинок посидіти, можна і все день прозівати, от тепер я якраз проводжу офлайновий час весело, якби ще не універ...

а взагалі то довго можна про те говорити, не будемо офтопити)))


----------



## Istorik2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

*Оновлення*

Давайте зберемо списочок всіх українських 100+ будинків, інфу можемо використати для точного списку тут http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?

*ЗБУДОВАНІ*

1. 162,4 м "МФК Gulliver" | 35 пов. Київ (відкрито 2013 року)

2. 136 м "БЦ Парус" | 33 пов. Київ (відкрито 4 квітня 2007 року)

3. 128 м "ЖК Корона №2" | 38 пов. Київ (відкрито 2008 року)

4. 128 м "ЖК Корона " | 38 пов. Київ (відкрито 6 жовтня 2007 року)

5. 127 м "Апеляційний суд " | 27 пов. Київ (відкрито 2006 року)

6. 123 м "ЖК Башти" | 30 пов. Дніпропетровськ (відкрито 2005 року) (готові 2/2 веж)

7. 122,25 м "ЖК пр. Героїв Сталінграду, 2" | 30/26 пов. Київ (відкрито 2013 року) (готово 2/2 веж)

8. 120 м "Будинок МТУ" | 28 пов. Київ (відкрито 1986 року)

9. 116,1 м БЦ "101 Tower" | 27 пов. Київ (відкрито 2012 року)

10. 112,1 м ЖК «PecherSky» |27 пов. Київ (відкрито 2013 року)

11. 112 м ЖК "Королівська вежа" | 29 пов. Донецьк (відкрито 2008 року)

12. 111,2 м ЖК "Срібний бриз" | 32 пов. Київ (відкрито 2010 року) (готові 2/3 веж)

13. 110 м БЦ "Північний" | 25 пов. Донецьк (відкрито 2012 року)

14. 106 м ЖК "АРК Палас" | 25 пов. Одеса (відкрито 2008 року)

15. 106 м "ЖК вул. Михайла Гришка, 9" | 32 пов. Київ (відкрито 2006 року)

16. 106 м ЖК «Панорамний» | 26/25 пов. Донецьк (відкрито 2011 року) (готово 2/2 веж)

17. 105 м "Олімпійський" | 32 пов. Київ (відкрито 2005 року)

18. 105 м "Героїв Сталінграду 12Ж" | 27 пов. Київ (відкрито 2004 року)

19. 105 м "Героїв Сталінграду 12Е" | 27 пов. Київ (відкрито 2004 року)

20. ~105 м. ЖК вул. Солом'янська, 15 | 32 пов. Київ відкрито 2014 року

21. ~105 м ЖК Сосновий Бір, 3 секція | 32 пов. Київ (відкрито 2014 року)

22. 104 м "ЖК вул. Галі Тимофєєвої, 3" | 29 пов. Київ (відкрито 2003 року)

23. 103,4 м "ЖК Проспект Ілліча, 19з" | 25 пов. Донецьк (відкрито 2008 року)

23. 102,7 м ЖК «Лазурний Блюз» | 26 пов. Київ (відкрито 2011 року)

24. 102 м ЖК вул. Олександра Мішуги, 2, буд. 1 | 33 пов. Київ (відкрито 2013 року)

25. 101,6 м "ЖК Бульвар Лесі Українки 23А" | 25 пов. Київ (відкрито 2006 року)

26. 101,6 м "ЖК Бульвар Лесі Українки 30Б" | 25 пов. Київ (відкрито 2002 року)

27. 101 м "ЖК Свічки" | 31 пов. Дніпропетровськ (відкрито 1979 року)

28. 101 м "ЖК вул. Клінічна, 23-25" | 26 пов. Київ (відкрито 2001 року)

29. 101 м "Кукурудза" | 24 пов. Одеса (відкрито 2005 року)

30. ~100 м ЖК "Щорса 36Б" | 30 пов. Київ (відкрито 2004 року)

31. ~100 м ЖК "Лесі Українки 7-9" (перша черга)| 28 пов. Київ (відкрито 2009 року)

32. ~100 м ЖК "Старонаводницька 6Б" | 27 пов. Київ (відкрито 2009 року)

33. ~100 м ЖК "Панорама на Печерську | 27 пов. Київ (відкрито 2014 року)

34. ~100 м ЖК "Покровський посад" | 29 пов. Київ (відкрито 2013 року)

БУДУЮТЬСЯ


1. 214,26 м , 165 м "Sky towers"| 47, 34 пов. Київ (будують 28 поверх)

2. 149,5 м "ЖК Кловський узвіз 7А" | 48 пов. Київ (завершальні роботи)

3. 140 м ЖК "Весна на Зарічній" | 42 пов. Київ (початкові роботи)

4.~130 м ЖК "Мега-Сіті" | 35 пов. Київ (завершальні роботи)

5.~127 м ЖК "пр. Возз'єднання, 21-В" | 36/36 пов. Київ (1-ша: завершальні роботи, 2-га: будують 6 поверх)

6. 112,7 м ЖК «Скайлайн» | 27 пов. Київ (будують 26 поверх)

7. ~112 м ЖК "Елегант" | 32 пов. Київ (завершальні роботи)

8. ~109 м ЖК "бул. Л.Українки, 7-9" | 32 пов. Київ (будують 6 поверх)

9. 107 м ЖК вул. Ревуцького, 9 | 34 пов. Київ (завершальні роботи)

10. 105,7 м ЖК "Новопечерські Липки" | 31 пов. Київ (роботи на середній стадії) (готово 2/5 веж)

11. ~100 м ЖК "Royal Tower" | 31 пов. Київ (будують 16 поверх)

12. <100 м "Кристал-Плаза" | 35 пов. Київ (роботи над котлованом)

13. <100 м ЖК вул.Рибальська | 33п Київ (Підготовка до будівництва)

14. ~100 м ЖК "Молодіжна Ініціатива" | 31 пов. Київ (будується 31 поверх)

15. ~100 м ЖК "Сонячна Рів'єра" | 31 пов. Київ (підготовка до будівництва)

ЗУПИНЕНО


1. 192 м Mirax Plaza | 46 пов. Київ (зупинено 2008 року на 11 поверхах) 

2. 114 м Готель "Парус" | 32 пов. Дніпропетровськ (зупинено 1995 року на завершальному етапі будівництва, 80%) 

3. 112,8 м Будинок НМУ |23 пов. Київ (будують 22 поверх, зупинено літом 2012 року) 

4. 110 м "ЖК Дніпровські вежі" | 35 пов. Київ (завершальні роботи, зупинено 2005 року) (готово 0/6 веж)

5. 106 м "Конгрес-холл" | 27 пов. Донецьк (завершальні роботи, зупинено в 2011 році)

Додавайте нові будівлі нижче будь-ласка
Враховуємо шпиль, труби та інше (за винятком дрібних антен)Yellow. 
__________________


----------



## Columbo2012 (Nov 17, 2012)

> 122,25 м "ЖК пр. Героїв Сталінграду, 2" | 30 пов. Київ (завершальні роботи) (готово 0/2 веж)





> 102 м ЖК вул. Олександра Мішуги, 2, буд. 1 | 33 пов. Київ (завершальні роботи)


эти построены и сданы



> 112,7 м ЖК «Дельфін» | 27 пов. Київ (готовий 2 поверх, зупинено)


этот строится


----------



## Istorik2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

Я надіюсь все правильно написав, нічого не пропустив?


----------



## Vitaliy_Ukraine (Oct 30, 2012)

Забув про Елегант,Весну...


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

*ЖК "бул. Л.Українки, 7-9" *- будуть 32 поверхову вежу












* ЖК "Новопечерські Липки"* - п'ять веж буде










Зараз будують 3,4,5











*ЖК "пр. Возз'єднання, 21-В"* - дві вежі, другу теж почали будувати.


----------



## Istorik2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

Vitaliy_Ukraine said:


> Забув про Елегант,Весну...


В Елеганта невідома висота.


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

112 де-то метров


----------



## Columbo2012 (Nov 17, 2012)

3-я секция Соснового Бора (32 жилых + техэтаж) вероятно где-то под 100 м.


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

кода ты успеваешь даже в таких ебенях побывать и обдейтить?


----------



## Vitaliy_Ukraine (Oct 30, 2012)

^^
Кожен ранок їду по окружній,бачу його...
Думаю десь близько сотні буде(якщо не 100!).Домінує над районом пристойно,щоправда чогось не вистачає на даху,як на мене.


----------



## Columbo2012 (Nov 17, 2012)

artemka said:


> кода ты успеваешь даже в таких ебенях побывать и обдейтить?


По работе часто езжу по городу, по возможности параллельно апдейты делаю.


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

Vitaliy_Ukraine said:


> чогось не вистачає на даху


----------



## Vitaliy_Ukraine (Oct 30, 2012)

Точняк))

Ні,там якщо не помиляюсь,шпиль хотіли прилаштувати)


----------



## Vik55 (Aug 18, 2009)

Артемка, а вот интересно какая высота у Мариупольских домов со шпилями? (ежели вместе с шпилем)Тут где-то есть снимок со звонницы Храма, так таки достаточно высоко получается.
Вид с отметки 33 м


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

метров 30 и 39 со шпилем. в следущем году планирую приехать к вам и попробую померять точно


----------



## human187 (Aug 30, 2012)

*artemka*, а по Краматорску добавить можешь? Или точных данных нет?




Zloygumanist said:


> Кореиз | ЖК "Респект холл" | 70 м | 19 - думаю самый высокий по Ялте.


По Кореизу - самый высокий, вот фото сверху:

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pictor2/view/758869/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pictor2/view/758867/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/pictor2/view/758868/


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

в Краматорске это вроде красная 14-этажка на Чернобыле, около 48 метров


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

human187 said:


> По Кореизу - самый высокий


Он и по всей Большой Ялте самый высокий. В собственно Ялте главным небоскрёбом остается гостиница Ялта-Интурист высотой 63м.


----------



## DespoT.kr (Mar 6, 2013)

Расскажу грустную историю самого высокого дома Кировограда, начали строить в 2007-м, буквально через год свели 17 этажей, но так как грянул кризис кран убрали и стройку заморозили, так и бросив скелет недостроя практически в центре города, так как стоит на возвышенности то виден практически с любой крыши города.... Хотя мне больше нравится скелеты домов жаль что проект заморозили, довольно таки красивый домик намечался, тем более что это лишь второй дом новой архитектуры всё остальное в городе проекты времен СССР.










































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/fczk/album/207509/?p=0


----------



## kizer (Jun 15, 2010)

это была бы элитная высотка я так понимаю?


----------



## DespoT.kr (Mar 6, 2013)

Цены больше 1000$ за квадрат, для кировограда это больше чем элитная цена


----------



## kizer (Jun 15, 2010)

DespoT.kr said:


> Цены больше 1000$ за квадрат, для кировограда это больше чем элитная цена


все таки какой разнос цен по стране на недвижимость)
а какая ща средняя цена?
новостройки есть?


----------



## DespoT.kr (Mar 6, 2013)

kizer said:


> все таки какой разнос цен по стране на недвижимость)
> а какая ща средняя цена?
> новостройки есть?


Новостроек за последние 10 лет целых две, красная 10-и этажка(на предпоследнем фото есть) и военный дом который начали строить в 2003-м а сдали в 2011 :nuts: и то долепливали кизяком уже (должен быть целый комплекс из 14-ти этажек но построили лишь две, а-ля "дніпровскі вежі" по Кировоградски


----------



## Vitaliy_Ukraine (Oct 30, 2012)

3 фотка красива....якби місто до ладу привести,супер було б!


----------



## asparagus91 (Nov 19, 2009)

Цікаво, у чому причина такого занепаду міста...


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

да уж, я думал что в Жт почти ничего не строится, а здесь Кировоград очень удивил.


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

Раз такое дело, то и я напишу грустную историю

Строительство комплекса по ул. Ватутина началось в 2007 году










но в 2009 строительство остановилось. 64 человека инвестировали свои деньги в строительство комплекса. Компания Олвита-буд собрала денежки с людей и по тихому исчезла. Общая сумма украденного составила около 20 миллионов гривен.


«Замороженный ЖК Олвита» на Яндекс.Фотках


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/gregori-15/view/567372/


----------



## kizer (Jun 15, 2010)

а главное такие конторки спецом начинают строительство, для вида, типа все ок, а сами пакуют чемоданчики...жаль людей, причем не только инвесторов, а и строителей тоже, они видать тоже остались без денег...


----------



## doctor_doc (Feb 1, 2013)

Рівне

Найвищий будинок - недобудована(заморозили будівництво) 16 поверхівка у майбутньому мікрорайоні "Сонячний" по вулиці Гагаріна









Також є поки що недобудована 15-поверхівка ЖК "Беркут на вул.Відінській"











А от з побудованих будинків, найвищими є совдеп типові цегляні 14 поверхівки. Схожі 16-тки, які є в інших обл.містах, в Рівному немає...


----------



## asparagus91 (Nov 19, 2009)

Бачу, мало не в кожному місті 250-500 є якісь померлі масштабні будівництва...


----------



## **RS** (Jul 13, 2008)

К сожалению, в нашем городе их чересчур много. Кризис 2008-2009 годов подкосил десятки крупных проектов, и почти все из них - высотки или многоэтажные кварталы.


----------



## Layne (Oct 23, 2011)

**RS** said:


> К сожалению, в нашем городе их чересчур много. Кризис 2008-2009 годов подкосил десятки крупных проектов, и почти все из них - высотки или многоэтажные кварталы.


В нас аналогічно криза підкосила цікаві проекти..


----------



## Lozover1 (Feb 28, 2010)

DespoT.kr said:


> Новостроек за последние 10 лет целых две, красная 10-и этажка(на предпоследнем фото есть) и военный дом который начали строить в 2003-м а сдали в 2011 :nuts: и то долепливали кизяком уже (должен быть целый комплекс из 14-ти этажек но построили лишь две, а-ля "дніпровскі вежі" по Кировоградски


Тоесть в городе за 10 лет здали всего 2 дома??????

П.С. А мы еще Винницей недовольны, где в год примерно по 10 каких-некаких коробок сдается...


----------



## indefinite (Oct 2, 2010)

Lozover1 said:


> Тоесть в городе за 10 лет здали всего 2 дома??????


та ну! я думаю це відверте перебільшення, чи то краще назвати "применшування".


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

kizer said:


> а главное такие конторки спецом начинают строительство, для вида, типа все ок, а сами пакуют чемоданчики...жаль людей, причем не только инвесторов, а и строителей тоже, они видать тоже остались без денег...


вот гады


----------



## Istorik2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

Ще б добавити про рік побудови. Є якась інфа про найвищі будинки інших обласних центрів, а також міст в Київській області?


----------



## smoll (Sep 27, 2011)

Layne said:


> В нас аналогічно криза підкосила цікаві проекти..


Це так, але ці будинкинавіть не починали будувати, тільки місце під них стоїть. В Хмельницькому і так ведеться 3 активних будівництва (2х16fl, 1х17fl), що є для таких міст 250+ непогано


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

Чернігів


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/somoff2006/view/543771/


http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/somoff2006/view/469852/​


----------



## smoll (Sep 27, 2011)

zt-gregori said:


> Чернігів
> 
> 
> http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/somoff2006/view/543771/
> ...


^^ Класна висотка, ще й на в'їзді в місто як я зрозумів


----------



## zt-gregori (Aug 25, 2010)

smoll said:


> ще й на в'їзді в місто як я зрозумів


ні, околиця

maps.yandex.ua


----------



## Vitaliy_Ukraine (Oct 30, 2012)

А взагалі в Чернігові є якісь цікаві проекти?


----------



## Vadon (Dec 7, 2009)

zt-gregori said:


> ні, околиця


Там целый квартал относительно новых домиков!)
Был там недавно!)


----------



## DuBerMaN (Sep 6, 2010)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/uk/f/fc/213453100121.jpg 

http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Хмарочоси_України

пора бы обновить ))


----------



## Vitaliy_Ukraine (Oct 30, 2012)

Тут теж,мабуть,треба попрацювати
http://uk.wikipedia.org/w/index.php....83.D0.B4.D1.83.D1.8E.D1.82.D1.8C.D1.81.D1.8F


----------



## DuBerMaN (Sep 6, 2010)

кто-то будет обновлять диаграмму?) 

http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Хмарочоси_України


----------



## Vitaliy_Ukraine (Oct 30, 2012)

http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Список_найвищих_хмарочосів_України

Хтось може додати фотки?


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Які фотки?


----------



## Vitaliy_Ukraine (Oct 30, 2012)

_Hawk_ said:


> Які фотки?


В Списку "Будуються".Нові статті


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

DuBerMaN said:


> кто-то будет обновлять диаграмму?)
> 
> http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Хмарочоси_України


ти про цю? якщо так то я загубив шаблон, доведеться заново робити...











Vitaliy_Ukraine said:


> http://uk.wikipedia.org/wiki/Список_найвищих_хмарочосів_України
> 
> Хтось може додати фотки?


ну я можу додати, хоч вже давно не слідкую за своїми статтями про хмарочоси у вікіпедії, кидайте фотки сюди, але лише тих авторів, хто згодився надати фото вікіпедії

П.С. А хто редагував статті поки я не слідкував? 
написали що БФК «Весна на Зарічній» будується


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

І взагалі тепер списки на вікіпедії не збігаються з діаграмою на skyscraperpage...треба багато чого перероблювати...


----------



## DuBerMaN (Sep 6, 2010)

да про неё)


----------



## G-Power (Jan 6, 2013)

*Симферополь*

-ул. Киевская, 133;
-высота, говорят, 69 метров;
-20 уровней (2 технических, с высотой потолков ~2 метра + 1 технический высокий + 2 высоких + 15 стандартных жилых);
- построен в 1992, вроде бы;























































Бонус - фото стройки с Wikimapia.com:


----------



## S.K.A.Y (Jan 1, 2014)

Решил и я добавить наш самый высокий дом в Луганске 26+1 тех.[ http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/s-daniloff2015/view/907094/ http://[url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/s-daniloff2015/view/907095/] http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/s-daniloff2015/view/907095/ [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/s-daniloff2015/view/907096/] http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/s-daniloff2015/view/907096/ [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/s-daniloff2015/view/907097/] http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/s-daniloff2015/view/907097/ [url=http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/s-daniloff2015/view/909824/] http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/s-daniloff2015/view/909824/


----------



## Levshev (Feb 11, 2008)

а вот он на skyscraperpages:
http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=102455


----------



## G-Power (Jan 6, 2013)

^^Не слабо так.


----------



## Vadon (Dec 7, 2009)

G-Power said:


> ^^Не слабо так.


Да вообще зачёт!))


----------



## asparagus91 (Nov 19, 2009)

Вопросов несколько:

1) Кто застройщик?

2) Не было ли проблем с получением разрешения на такую высотку? (особенно, пожарники интересуют)

3) Какое ограничение этажности в Луганске?


----------



## Vitaliy_Ukraine (Oct 30, 2012)

Луганськ,побільше вам таких!А то і вище!!!


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

gfol said:


> я знаю что ты тоже любитель 17 этажные броварские здания до 20 этажей поподтягивать


да да да, я люблю таке 



gfol said:


> ни в каких рейтингах верхние технические этажи и какие то полуподземные, и прочая чепуха не считается)
> я знаю что ты тоже любитель 17 этажные броварские здания до 20 этажей поподтягивать но нужно быть объективным
> в наших тоже есть ошибки
> ну если не претендует на звание объективного то не буду мешать


Бурдж-Дубай, сіре - технічні поверхи










А взагалі не хочу сперечатись бо, тут і справді можна рахувати, можна ні, просто інколи напівпідземні і технічні поверхи додають будівлі значної висоти


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

я же говорил ВЕРХНИЕ ТЕХ ЭТАЖИ 
тоже не хочу спорить и принимать участие в составлении этого рейтинга тоже уже как то желания нету )


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

gfol said:


> тоже не хочу спорить и принимать участие в составлении этого рейтинга тоже уже как то желания нету )


тим паче що і висота у більшості на око виміряна


----------



## Istorik2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

gfol said:


> я про рейтинг Istorik2012
> 
> взять ту же Королевскую башню в Донецке
> откуда там 29 этажей если их 27?
> ...


Ти навіть не питав, де я взяв ці дані.


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

я полагаю что с Википедии, но нужно проверять непосредственно у представителей города


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

Istorik2012 said:


> Ти навіть не питав, де я взяв ці дані.


у мене, на першій сторінці


----------



## USSR-UA (Jul 21, 2009)

gfol said:


> я полагаю что с Википедии, но нужно проверять непосредственно у представителей города


я вже колись так робив, всеодно данні про висоту десь хтось почув, або ще щось, рідко коли є креслення...і то інколи вони не дійсні


----------



## DespоT.kr (Nov 2, 2014)

Кировоград.
Опять остановили стройку, помучали 2.5 этажа с начала года и остановились на 21-м


----------



## Istorik2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

Цікаво який стан самого вищого будинку Луганська, якщо є фотка звичайно?


----------



## Vitaliy_Ukraine (Oct 30, 2012)

DespоT.kr;118750382 said:


> Кировоград.
> Опять остановили стройку, помучали 2.5 этажа с начала года и остановились на 21-м


потом еще 2.5,и еще,и еще и в 2028 сдадут сороковник!


----------



## oleg-energy (Jun 9, 2010)

Istorik2012 said:


> Цікаво який стан самого вищого будинку Луганська, якщо є фотка звичайно?


Я десь на відео бачив якийсь високий оранджевий будинок, що так не хіло пострадав від обстрілів, правда не памятаю чи це Луганськ чи Донецьк.


----------



## asparagus91 (Nov 19, 2009)

oleg-energy said:


> Я десь на відео бачив якийсь високий оранджевий будинок, що так не хіло пострадав від обстрілів, правда не памятаю чи це Луганськ чи Донецьк.


Це він був, потрапив під обстріл.


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

хорошая новость 
телецентр http://skyscraperpage.com/cities/?buildingID=52099 
по оценке эксперта оказался высотой около 105 м








а 97 м - это высота из книги, кода еще был такой проект:


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

еще один 100м+ :cheers:


----------



## Istorik2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

...


----------



## пастор1 (Nov 27, 2014)

Кловський узвіз 7А ніби ж 160м+


----------



## Vitaliy_Ukraine (Oct 30, 2012)

в збудовані треба додати _Телецентр.~105 m._,Елегант,ЖК Ревуцького.
Кловський теж уже збудований,і 168 м,а не 149.5!

Весни на Зарічній уже не існує,Кристал Плаза заморожений,_ЖК "Мозаїка" ~100 m,32 п._ заморожено.


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

Парус 149 метров


----------



## indefinite (Oct 2, 2010)

wait a sec...а* H-Tower* в цей список не входить?


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

не, он чуть ниже


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

gfol said:


> надеюсь сделают именно так как на рендере, остекление башни понравилось


главное что-бы уже началось движение на площадке


----------



## Istorik2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

artemka said:


> мегасити по секциям сдают, неужели не видно. первые там вобще 2009 наверно


А повністю коли здадуть?:bash:


----------



## Vadon (Dec 7, 2009)

Istorik2012 said:


> А повністю коли здадуть?:bash:


Я думаю весьма не скоро.
Там не целевое использование земельного участка.


----------



## DespoT.кr (Dec 7, 2014)

Нашел еще одну фотку луганской высотки, хорошо видно повреждения...


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

первая и последняя высотка в истории Луганска, как бы это печально не звучало..


----------



## Istorik2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

Хтось щось хоче добавити?


----------



## kostenko_k (Jun 22, 2015)

Досить печально звучить


----------



## Istorik2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

Обновив я трохи список) Критику вітаю.


----------



## Istorik2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

Щоб не гортати на попередню сторінку, я вирішив список перенести на останню сторінку

Оновлення

Давайте зберемо списочок всіх українських 100+ будинків, інфу можемо використати для точного списку тут http://skyscraperpage.com/diagrams/?

ЗБУДОВАНІ


168 м Кловський узвіз, 7 | 48 пов. Київ (відкрито 2012 року)

160,1 м МФК "Gulliver" | 35 пов. Київ (відкрито 2013 року)

149,6 м БЦ "Парус" | 33 пов. Київ (відкрито 4 квітня 2007 року)

128 м вул. Срібнокільська, 1 | 38 пов. Київ (відкрито 2008 року)

128 м ЖК "Корона" | 38 пов. Київ (відкрито 6 жовтня 2007 року)

127 м апеляційний суд Києва | 27 пов. (відкрито 2006 року)

123 м ЖК "Башти" | 28 пов. Дніпропетровськ (відкрито 2005 року) (готові 2/2 веж)

120 м міністерство інфраструктури України | 28 пов. Київ (відкрито 1986 року)

~118 м просп. Героїв Сталінграду, 12Ж | 27 пов. Київ (відкрито 2004 року)

~118 м просп. Героїв Сталінграду, 12Е | 27 пов. Київ (відкрито 2004 року)

117,4 м Оболонська набережна, 1 | 30/26 пов. Київ (відкрито 2013 року) (готово 2/2 веж)

116,1 м БЦ "101 Tower" | 27 пов. Київ (відкрито 2012 року)

115 м ЖК "Царський" | 29 пов. Київ (відкрито 2009 року)

112,1 м ЖК «PecherSky» | 27 пов. Київ (відкрито 2013 року)

~112 м ЖК "Мега-Сіті" | 35 пов. Київ (відкрито 2012 року)

~112 м ЖК "Королівська вежа" | 29 пов. Донецьк (відкрито 2008 року)
~112м бул. Лесі Українки, 7-9 | 35 п. |Київ 
~112 м ЖК "Елегант" | 32 пов. Київ (відкрито 2014 року)

111,5 м ЖК «Скайлайн» | 25 пов. Київ (відкрито 2015 року)

~111 м та нижче ЖК "Новопечерські Липки" | 30 пов. Київ (Завершальні роботи) (готово 2/5 веж)

~111 м бул. Лесі Українки ,7Б | 30 пов. Київ (відкрито 2010 року)

110,2 м ЖК "Срібний бриз" | 32 пов. Київ (відкрито 2010 року) (готові 2/3 веж)

110 м вул. Галі Тимофєєвої, 3 | 29 пов. Київ (відкрито 2003 року)

109 м вул. Михайла Гришка, 9 | 32 пов. Київ (відкрито 2006 року)

~109 м бул. Лесі Українки, 7А | 32 пов. Київ (відкрито 2012 року)

~109 м вул. Щорса, 36Б | 30 пов. Київ (відкрито 2003 року)

~105 м БЦ "Північний" | 25 пов. Донецьк (відкрито 2012 року)

108 м ЖК "Арк Палас" | 25 пов. Одеса (відкрито 2008 року)

~108 м ЖК «Лазурний Блюз» | 26 пов. Київ (відкрито 2011 року)

107 м вул. Ревуцького, 9 | 34 пов. Київ (відкрито 2014 року)

105 м МФК "Олімпійський" | 32 пов. Київ (відкрито 2005 року)

~105 м телецентр | 24 пов. Київ (відкрито 30 грудня 1992 року)

~104 м ЖК «Панорамний» | 26/25 пов. Донецьк (відкрито 2011 року) (готово 2/2 веж)

103,4 м просп. Ілліча, 19з | 25 пов. Донецьк (відкрито 2008 року)

~102 м ЖК "Сосновий Бір", 3 секція | 32 пов. Київ (відкрито 2014 року)

104,4 м вул. Олександра Мішуги, 12 | 33 пов. Київ (відкрито 2013 року)

101,6 м бул. Лесі Українки, 23А | 25 пов. Київ (відкрито 2006 року)

101,6 м бул. Лесі Українки, 30Б | 25 пов. Київ (відкрито 2002 року)

~100 м "Кукурудза" | 24 пов. Одеса (відкрито 2005 року)

~100 м ЖК "Покровський посад" | 29 пов. Київ (відкрито 2013 року)

*БУДУЮТЬСЯ*



~113 м просп. Возз'єднання, 21-В | 36/36 пов. Київ (1-ша: завершальні роботи, 2-га: будують 33 поверх)

 ~100 м ЖК Pechersk Hall | 2х32 пов. Київ (Робота над котлованом) 

~100 м ЖК "Royal Tower" | 31 пов. Київ (завершальні роботи)

<100 м ЖК вул.Рибальська | 33 пов. Київ (Підготовка до будівництва)

~100 м ЖК "Молодіжна Ініціатива" | 32 пов. Київ (завершальні роботи)

~100 м вул. Воскресенська, 2а | 33 пов. Київ

~100 м ЖК вул. Кіквідзе, 41-А | 30 пов. Київ (Робота над котлованом)

~100 м ЖК "Сонячна Рів'єра" | 31 пов. Київ (1-ша вежа - 18 поверх, друга - 6 поверх)

~100 м ЖК "Совські ставки" | 3х30 п. Київ (U/C, Вежа 1 - 30 п. , Вежа 2 - 12 п. , Вежа 3 - Робота над фундаментом)
*
ЗУПИНЕНО*


1. 214,26 м, 165 м "Sky towers"| 47, 34 пов. Київ (зупинено на 28 поверсі літом 2014 року)

2. 192 м Mirax Plaza | 46 пов. Київ (зупинено в жовтні 2008 року на 11 поверхах) 

4. 112,8 м корпус НМУ | 23 пов. Київ (збудовано 22 поверхи, зупинено літом 2012 року) 

5. 108 м ЖК "Дніпровські вежі" | 35 пов. Київ (завершальні роботи, зупинено 2005 року) (готово 0/6 веж)

6. ~106 м "Конгрес-холл" | 27 пов. Донецьк (завершальні роботи, зупинено в 2011 році)

7. ~100 м ЖК "Мозаїка" | 32 пов. Київ (зупинено)

8. <100 м ЖК "Кристал-Плаза" | 35 пов. Київ (зупинено на початковому рівні)

Додавайте нові будівлі нижче будь-ласка
Враховуємо шпиль, труби та інше (за винятком дрібних антен)


----------



## R-Link (May 26, 2015)

zt-gregori said:


> ^^ чё-то шпиля не видно


На останній фотографії його досить чітко видно


----------



## R-Link (May 26, 2015)

Чи живе хтось в цій луганській висотці? До речі, яка її висота в метрах?


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

R-Link said:


> Чи живе хтось в цій луганській висотці?


ты что прикалываешься


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

R-Link said:


> яка її висота в метрах?


де-то 80 м


----------



## R-Link (May 26, 2015)

nostalgy said:


> ты что прикалываешься


Я питав про непошкоджену частину


----------



## R-Link (May 26, 2015)

artemka said:


> де-то 80 м


Всього лиш?


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

R-Link said:


> Я питав про непошкоджену частину


те кто там купил квартиры думаю уже давно с Луганска выехали


----------



## R-Link (May 26, 2015)

kalashnikov said:


> Башни в Днепре 106 м


Гадаю, що все-таки правильнішою цифрою буде 123м


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

ну и в Башнях 30 этажей нету (тех.этажи не в счёт)


----------



## R-Link (May 26, 2015)

gfol said:


> ну и в Башнях 30 этажей нету (тех.этажи не в счёт)


Але ж 123 метри є. А серед 2-ох будинків (для прикладу) вищим є той, в якого висота більша, а не кількість поверхів
P.S. Можливо, вони інші будинки рахують теж з техповерхами


----------



## Istorik2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

В одних списках списках пишуть з технічними, а в інших без технічних. Короче скільки в дніпровських баштах писати поверхів? 28?


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

да пиши сколько хочешь, какая разница 
не думаю что кто то из форумчан этот список считает объективным, так как масса ошибок, недочётов и неучтённых зданий


----------



## Istorik2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

gfol said:


> да пиши сколько хочешь, какая разница
> не думаю что кто то из форумчан этот список считает объективным, так как масса ошибок, недочётов и неучтённых зданий


Бля, а помогти важко? Я і так стараюсь як можу, хоча б люди будуть мати загальне уявлення.


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

28 этажей в Башнях


----------



## Istorik2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

Виправив, далі що?


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

давным давно еще писал



gfol said:


> 1) Кловский уже больше двух лет как сдан)
> 2) если ты считаешь Королевскую башню в Донецке и другие здания вместе со шпилем то тогда считай Гулливер и Парус тоже по шпилю, а то какая то дискриминация получается  (162м и 149м соответственно)
> 3) опять же ЖК Серебряный Бриз посчитан по крыше а не шпилю) по шпилю 119 метров
> 4) не в обиду днепрянам но в днепропетровских Башнях нету полноценных 30 этажей
> ...


----------



## Istorik2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

Більш менш відредагував. Якщо є ще не учитані будівлі, я по можливості впишу. Хоча б буде приблизний список. А за допомогу буду вдячний. Подібного більше немає ні тут ні на вікі, ніде. Стараюсь як можу. Є бажання, тому прошу допомоги.


----------



## Vitaliy_Ukraine (Oct 30, 2012)

По твоєму списку:

"Скай Тауерс" зупинено
"Скайлайн" завершений
"Мозаїка" 1 вежа довершена,інші будуються(хз які поверхи)

Це те,що найбільш кидається в очі...В інше не маю бажання вчитуватись


----------



## Istorik2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

Як зміг, так і відкоригував список... Якщо є не учитані будівлі, пишіть... Без вашої допомоги мені не справитись.


----------



## Zloygumanist (Jul 16, 2012)

*По Киеву *

ЗБУДОВАНІ

1. 168 м ЖК "Кловський узвіз 7А" | 48 пов. Київ (відкрито 2012 року)

2. 162,4 м МФК "Gulliver" | 35 пов. Київ (відкрито 2013 року)

3. 141 м БЦ "Парус" | 33 пов. Київ (відкрито 4 квітня 2007 року)

4. 128 м ЖК "Корона №2" | 38 пов. Київ (відкрито 2008 року)

5. 128 м ЖК "Корона" | 38 пов. Київ (відкрито 6 жовтня 2007 року)

6. 127 м "Апеляційний суд" | 27 пов. Київ (відкрито 2006 року)

7. 127 м ЖК "пр. Возз'єднання, 21-В" | 36 пов. Київ (відкрито 2015 року)

8. 122,25 м "ЖК пр. Героїв Сталінграду, 2" | 30 пов. Київ (відкрито 2013 року) 

9. 120 м "Будинок МТУ" | 28 пов. Київ (відкрито 1986 року)

10. 119 м ЖК "Срібний бриз" 1дом | 32 пов. Київ (відкрито 2010 року) 

11. 119 м ЖК "Срібний бриз" 2 дом | 32 пов. Київ (відкрито 2010 року) 

12. 116,1 м БЦ "101 Tower" | 27 пов. Київ (відкрито 2012 року)

13. ~115 м ЖК "Мега-Сіті" | 36 пов. Київ Секция 1 (відкрито 2012 року)

14. 113 м "ЖК вул. Галі Тимофєєвої, 3" | 29 пов. Київ (відкрито 2003 року)

15. 112,1 м ЖК «PecherSky» | 27 пов. Київ (відкрито 2013 року)

16. ~112 м ЖК "Елегант" | 32 пов. Київ (відкрито 2014 року)

17. 111,5 м ЖК «Скайлайн» | 25 пов. Київ (відкрито 2015 року)

18. ~110м ЖК бул. Леси Украинки 7А | 32 пов. Київ (відкрито 2012 року)

19. ~110м ЖК бул. Леси Украинки 7Б | 31 пов. Київ (відкрито 2012 року)

20. ~110 м ЖК "Мега-Сіті" | 34 пов. Київ Секция 2 (відкрито 2012 року)

21. ~110 м ЖК "Старонаводницька 6Б" | 29 пов. Київ (відкрито 2009 року)

22. 108 м ЖК "Новопечерські Липки" Дом 6 | 30 пов. Київ 

23. 107 м ЖК вул. Ревуцького, 9 | 34 пов. Київ (відкрито 2014 року)

24. 106 м "ЖК вул. Михайла Гришка, 9" | 32 пов. Київ (відкрито 2006 року)

25. 105 м "Олімпійський" | 32 пов. Київ (відкрито 2005 року)

26. 105 м ЖК "Героїв Сталінграду 12Ж" | 27 пов. Київ (відкрито 2004 року)

27. 105 м ЖК "Героїв Сталінграду 12Е" | 27 пов. Київ (відкрито 2004 року)

28. ~105 м ЖК вул. Солом'янська, 15 | 32 пов. Київ (відкрито 2014 року)

29. ~105 м ЖК "Сосновий Бір", 3 секція | 32 пов. Київ (відкрито 2014 року)

30. ~105 м Телецентр | 24 пов. Київ (відкрито 30 грудня 1992 року)

31. 105 м ЖК "Новопечерські Липки" Дом 7 | 29 пов. Київ 

32. 102,5 м "ЖК пр. Героїв Сталінграду, 2а" | 26 пов. Київ (відкрито 2013 року) 

33. 102,7 м ЖК «Лазурний Блюз» | 26 пов. Київ (відкрито 2011 року)

34. 102 м ЖК вул. Олександра Мішуги, 2, буд. 1 | 33 пов. Київ (відкрито 2013 року)

35. 101,6 м "ЖК Бульвар Лесі Українки 23А" | 25 пов. Київ (відкрито 2006 року)

36. 101,6 м "ЖК Бульвар Лесі Українки 30Б" | 25 пов. Київ (відкрито 2002 року)

37. 101 м "ЖК вул. Клінічна, 23-25" | 26 пов. Київ (відкрито 2001 року)

38. ~100 м ЖК "Щорса 36Б" | 30 пов. Київ (відкрито 2004 року)

39. ~100 м ЖК "Лесі Українки 7-9" (перша черга)| 28 пов. Київ (відкрито 2009 року)

40. ~100 м ЖК "Панорама на Печерську" | 27 пов. Київ (відкрито 2013 року)

41. ~100 м ЖК "Покровський посад" Секция 1 | 29 пов. Київ (відкрито 2013 року)

42. ~100 м ЖК "Покровський посад" Секция 2 | 29 пов. Київ (відкрито 2013 року)

43. ~100 м H-Tower | 26 пов. Київ (відкрито 2014 року)


БУДУЮТЬСЯ


1. 127 м ЖК "пр. Возз'єднання, 21-В" | 36 пов. Київ (2-га: будують 37 поверх)

2. ~112 м ЖК "бул. Л.Українки, 7-9" | 32 пов. Київ (будують 26 поверх)

3. 108 м ЖК "Новопечерські Липки" Дом 3 | 30 пов. Київ (завершальні роботи)

4. 108 м ЖК "Новопечерські Липки" Дом 5 | 30 пов. Київ (завершальні роботи)

5. 105 м ЖК "Новопечерські Липки" Дом 4 | 29 пов. Київ (завершальні роботи)



6. ~100 м ЖК Pechersk Hall сеція 1 | 32 пов. Київ (Робота над котлованом) 

7. ~100 м ЖК Pechersk Hall секція 2 | 32 пов. Київ (Робота над котлованом

8. ~100 м ЖК "Royal Tower" | 33 пов. Київ (завершальні роботи)

9. 100 м ЖК вул.Рибальська | 33 пов. Київ (Підготовка до будівництва)

10. ~100 м ЖК "Молодіжна Ініціатива" | 32 пов. Київ (секція 1 - завершальні роботи)

11. ~100 м ЖК вул. Воскресенська 2а | 33 пов. Київ

12. ~100 м ЖК вул. Кіквідзе, 41-А | 30 пов. Київ (Робота над котлованом)

13. ~100 м ЖК "Сонячна Рів'єра" Вежа 1 | 31 пов. Київ (1-ша вежа - 18 поверх)

14. ~100 м ЖК "Сонячна Рів'єра" Вежа 1 | 31 пов. Київ ( друга - 6 поверх)

15. ~100 м ЖК "Совські ставки" | 3х30 п. Київ (, Вежа 1 - 30 п. , Вежа 2 - 12 п. , Вежа 3 - Робота над фундаментом)


----------



## Andrej-1986 (Nov 21, 2013)

ЖК «Монте-Плаза» в Харькове, три здания. https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D0%BF%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%BA_%D1%81%D0%B0%D0%BC%D1%8B%D1%85_%D0%B2%D1%8B%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%BA%D0%B8%D1%85_%D0%B7%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B9_%D0%A5%D0%B0%D1%80%D1%8C%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0
два здания - 101м и одно - 103м


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Andrej-1986 said:


> ЖК «Монте-Плаза» в Харькове, три здания. https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A1%D0%BF%D0%B8%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%BA_%D1%81%D0%B0%D0%BC%D1%8B%D1%85_%D0%B2%D1%8B%D1%81%D0%BE%D0%BA%D0%B8%D1%85_%D0%B7%D0%B4%D0%B0%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%B9_%D0%A5%D0%B0%D1%80%D1%8C%D0%BA%D0%BE%D0%B2%D0%B0
> два здания - 101м и одно - 103м


в ЖК «Светлый дом» не хватило всего два метра до сотни, могли бы уже дотянуть


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

исправил список Istorikа2012 на этой странице, теперь все вопросы ко мне


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

artemka said:


> исправил список Istorikа2012 на этой странице, теперь все вопросы ко мне


в строящиеся еще нужно добавить ЖК бул.Лесі Українки, 7-9 | 35п | ~112м | 26 п. U/C


----------



## Архитектор 15 (Oct 30, 2015)

Київ, БЦ "Gulliver" , башта "А"


----------



## Архитектор 15 (Oct 30, 2015)

БЦ "Гулливер" - 161м


----------



## Архитектор 15 (Oct 30, 2015)

Очень красивые виды: http://www.abcnews.com.ua/ru/projects/rufier-lev-pokoril-samoie-vysokoie-zdaniie-kiieva


----------



## DespoT.кr (Dec 7, 2014)

Архитектор 15;128223795 said:


> Очень красивые виды: http://www.abcnews.com.ua/ru/projects/rufier-lev-pokoril-samoie-vysokoie-zdaniie-kiieva


Постановочная и заказная куйня.


----------



## gfol (Dec 23, 2010)

но тем не менее интересно


----------



## IllyaDe (Jul 9, 2008)

DespoT.кr;128223948 said:


> Постановочная и заказная куйня.


и что плохого в такой рекламе?


----------



## Istorik2012 (Oct 5, 2012)

Ну нарешті хтось взявся за мій список. Ну значить я більше не потрібен. А вам удачі... І не забувайте хоча б раз в рік редагувати.


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

В українських містах не рахуючи Києва, впродовж 1991-2014 було збудовано *80* будівель 20+ (і ще 11 недобудованих у Донецьку), а починаючи з 2014 збудовано+будується *167* висоток.


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

Виявляється миколаївський довгобуд майже добудували :cheers:





















Додав у список. Поки що так:

Одеса 116
Бровари 40
Дніпро 32
Харків 31
Донецьк 31
Вишгород 9
Львів 6
Запоріжжя 4
Чорноморськ 1
Луганськ 1
Ірпінь 1
Трускавець 1
Миколаїв 1
Черкаси 1
Бориспіль 1


----------



## Black_Duck (Nov 19, 2018)

Ніхто не в курсі, що там в Франківську з його 24-х поверхівкою, наче ж планували почати будувати


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

Той ЖК будується, про 27-поверхівку поки наче немає інфи.


----------



## artemka (Feb 19, 2006)

как мною было установлено, грануляционная башня карбамидного цеха М-6 черкасского "Азота" - самая высокая в Украине башня (не считая решётчатых), а до постройки Кловского спуска, 7 была вобще самым высоким зданием










158 м. Ещё она громко гудит


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

Ох і одоробло яке!


----------



## R-Link (May 26, 2015)

Volpacchiotto said:


> Додав у список. Поки що так:
> 
> Одеса 116
> Бровари 40
> ...


А до чого тут 20+ поверхів, якщо тема про 100+метрів? 20+ може навіть і близько не дотягувати 100 м (а бути всього лиш 60 м). Ну і у Львові жоден з нових 20+ не дотягне до 100 м. Інша справа, що може просто тоді будинків небагато буде за межами Києва


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

Модератори об'єднали три майже ідентичні теми, я думаю цю можна перейменувати у просто тему про висотне будівництво в Україні, його за межами Києва не так багато.


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Треба додати , будь ласка , в Одесі:

-Modern 2 25пов. будується

-Гагаріна , 9 , 25 пов. будується 

-БФК Unity Towers 1 , 27 пов. будується 
-Emporium Towers 1 , 27 пов. будується
-Emporium Towers 2 , 27 пов. будується

-Академічна ,30  1 , 26 пов. будується

-Акрополь 3 , 26 пов. будується


-Альтаїр 8 , 26 пов. 
будується

-Derby Style House , 20 пов. будується

Змінити назву : Курортний пров.,2 на :-Атмосфера , 26 пов. будується
та ЖК Гагаринське Плато 1,2 на Sea View 1 ,2

Перенести у збудоване:

-Горизонт
-Михайлівській городок
-Омега 2
-Чотири Сезони 1
-Royal Island
-Європейський
-Дмітрієвський
-Елегія парк 1


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

ODeskin048 said:


> Modern 2 25пов. будується


Можна посилання на цей?



ODeskin048 said:


> Перенести у збудоване:
> 
> -Royal Island


Не знайшов цей ЖК взагалі у своєму списку, можна посилання на нього, додам?


----------



## ODeskin048 (Mar 27, 2014)

Volpacchiotto said:


> Можна посилання на цей?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Номер 85. Оздровчий комплекс,27пов. Вони двічі міняли назву , або Royal Island , або Aston Hall його актуальні назви. 

Номер 118. Там перший будинок Модерну і є посилання


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

Готово


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

20+ новобудови українських міст за межами Києва

*ОДЕСА* 126

*Збудовано*

1. Готель Одеса Морський Вокзал | 20 п. | 2001
2. ЖК «Кукуруза» | 25 п. | 2006
3. ЖК «Новая Аркадия» | 20 п. | 2006
4. ЖК «Белый Парус» | 20 п. | 2007
5. ЖК «Чудо-Город» 1 | 24 п. | 2007
6. ЖК «Арк Палас» 1 25 п. | 106 м | 2008
7. ЖК «Арк Палас» 2 23 п. | 2008
8. ЖБ пр. Академіка Глушко, 32а | 24 п. | 2008
9. ЖК «Гранд Парк | 20 п. | 2008
10. ЖК «Пальмира» | 26 п. | 2009
11. ЖК «Чудо-Город» 2 | 24 п. | 2009
12. ЖК «Усадьба Разумовского» | 20 п. | 2010
13. ЖБ вул. Фонтанська дорога, 33/1 | 22п. | 2011
14. ЖК «Чудо-Город» 3 | 26 п. | 2011
15. ЖК «Звездный Городок» | 24 п. | 2011
16. ЖК «Французский Бульвар» 1 | 24 п. | 2011
17. ЖК «Французский Бульвар» 2 | 24 п. | 2011
18. ЖК «Руслан і Людмила» | 23 п. | 2011
19. ЖК «1 Жемчужина» | 22 п. | 2011
20. ЖК «Европейский» 1 | 20 п. | 2011
21. ЖК «Европейский» 2 | 20 п. | 2012
22. ЖК «2 Жемчужина» | 21 п. | 2012
23. ЖК «Французский Бульвар» 3 | 24 п. | 2012
24. ЖК «Фонтан» | 22 п. | 2013
25. ЖК «Звездный Городок» | 25 п. | 2013
26. ЖМ «Острова» 1 | 20 п. | 2014
27. ЖК «Гагарин Плаза» 1 | 24 п. | 2014
28. ЖК «Гагарин Плаза» 2 | 24 п. | 2014
29. ЖК «Французский Бульвар» 4 | 24 п. | 2014
30. ЖМ «Острова» 2 | 20 п. | 2014
31. ЖК «Альтаїр» 1 | 23 п. | 2014
32. ЖК «6 Жемчужина» | 20 п. | 2014
33. ЖМ «Острова» 3 | 20 п. | 2014
34. Готель «Gagarinn» | 20 п. | 2014
35. ЖК «Ланжерон» | 20 п. | 2015
36. ЖК «7 Жемчужина» | 23 п. | 2015
37. ЖК «Гольфстрім» 1 | 25 п. | 2015
38. ЖК «8 Жемчужина» | 23 п. |2015
39. ЖК «Альтаїр» 2 | 25 п. | 2015
40. ЖК «9 Жемчужина» | 23 п. | 2015
41. ЖК «Альтаїр» 3 | 24 п. | 2016
42. ЖК «Альтаїр» 4 | 25 п. | 2016
43. ЖК «Гольфстрім» 2 | 23 п. | 2016
44. ЖК «Французский Бульвар» 5 | 24 п. | 2016
45. ЖК «Апельсин» | 24 п. |2017
46. ЖК «Альтаїр» 5 | 25 п. |2017
47. ЖК «19 Жемчужина» | 24 п. | 2017
48. ЖК «Альтаїр-2» 1 | 24 п. | 2017
49. ЖК «Новый Маяк» | 20 п. | 2017
50. ЖК «Гагаринский» | 24 п. | 2017
51. ЖК «Балковский» | 24 п. | 2017
52. ЖК «Альтаїр-2» 2 | 24 п. | 2017
53. ЖК «Альтаїр-2» 3 | 24 п. | 2017
54. ЖК «22 Жемчужина» | 21 п. | 2018
55. ЖК «27 Жемчужина» | 25 п. | 2018
56. ЖК «32 Жемчужина» | 25 п. | 2018
57. ЖК «30 Жемчужина» | 25 п. |2018
58. ЖК «Дмитриевский» | 24 п. | 2018
59. ЖК «26 Жемчужина» | 26 п. | 2018
60. ЖК «Морская Симфония» | 22 п. | 2018
61. ЖК «43 Жемчужина» | 25 п. | 2018
62. ЖК «36 Жемчужина» | 26 п. | 2018
63. ЖК «Мальдіви» | 21 п. | 2018
64. ЖК «Таити» | 21 п. | 2018
65. ЖК «Башня Chkalov» | 20 п. | 2018
65. ЖК «Aston Hall» | 27 п. | 2019
66. ЖК «Лимнос» | 26 п. | 2019
67. ЖК «Новый Берег» | 26 п. | 2019
68. ЖК «Мандарин» | 26 п. | 2019
69. ЖК «Омега» 1 | 25 п. | 2019
70. ЖК «Омега» 2 | 25 п. | 2019
71. ЖК «42 Жемчужина» | 25 п. | 2019
72. ЖК «34 Жемчужина» | 25 п. | 2019
73. ЖК «44 Жемчужина» | 25 п. | 2019
74. ЖК «47 Жемчужина» | 25 п. | 2019
75. ЖК «Горизонт» | 25 п. | 2019
76. ЖК «Четыре сезона» 1 | 25 п. | 2019
77. ЖК «Елегія Парк» 1 | 24 п. | 2019
78. ЖК «Дмитриевский» | 23 п. | 2019
79. ЖК «Европейский» | 20 п. | 2019
80. ЖК «Михайловский Городок» | 20 п. | 2019
81. ЖК «Aqua Marine» 1 | 23 п. | 2020

*Будується*

82. Комплекс апартаментів «Олімпійський» | 31 п.
83. БФК «Unity Towers» 1 | 27 п.
84. ЖК «Emporium Towers» 1 | 27 п.
85. ЖК «Emporium Towers» 2 | 27 п.
86. ЖК «Набережний Квартал» | 27 п.
87. ЖК «Посейдон» | 27 п.
88. ЖК «Sea View» 2 | 26 п.
89. ЖК «Акрополь» 3 | 26 п.
90. ЖК «Альтаїр» 8 | 26 п.
91. ЖК «Атмосфера» | 26 п.
92. ЖК «Морська резиденція» | 26 п.
91. ЖК «Sea View» 1 | 25 п.
92. ЖК «45 Жемчужина» | 25 п.
93. ЖК «48 Жемчужина» | 25 п.
94. ЖК «52 Жемчужина» | 25 п.
95. ЖК «54 Жемчужина» | 25 п.
96. ЖК «Омега» 3 | 25 п.
97. ЖК «Четыре сезона» 2 | 25 п.
98. ЖК «Четыре cезона» 3 | 25 п.
99. ЖК «Четыре cезона» 4 | 25 п.
100. ЖК вул, Гагаріна, 9 | 25 п.
101. ЖК «Альтаїр» 6 | 25 п.
102. ЖК «Альтаїр» 7 | 25 п.
103. ЖК «Родос» | 24 п.
104. ЖК «Таировские Сады» 1 | 24 п.
105. ЖК «Таировские Сады» 2 | 24 п.
106. ЖК «Удобный» | 24 п.
107. ЖК «Скай Сити» 1 | 24 п.
108. ЖК «Скай Сити» 2 | 24 п.
109. ЖК «Акрополь» 1 | 24 п.
110. ЖК «Елегія Парк» 2 | 24 п.
111. ЖК «Елегія Парк» 3 | 24 п.
112. ЖК «Акрополь» 2 | 24 п.
113. ЖК «Курортний» 1 | 23 п.
114. ЖК «Курортний» 2 | 23 п.
115. ЖК «Aqua Marine» 2 | 23 п.
116. ЖК «Manhattan» 1 | 23 п.
117. ЖК «Manhattan» 2 | 23 п.
118. ЖК «Manhattan» 3 | 23 п.
119. ЖК «Дмитриевский» 3 | 23 п.
120. ЖК «Modern» 1 | 22 п.
121. ЖК «Modern» 2 | 25 п.
122. ЖК «Aqua Marine» 3 | 21 п.
123. ЖК «Kandinsky Odessa Residence» 4 | 21 п.
124. ЖК «Kandinsky Odessa Residence» 1 | 20 п.
125. ЖК «Kandinsky Odessa Residence» 2 | 20 п.
126. ЖК «Kandinsky Odessa Residence» 3 | 20 п.
127. ЖК «Derby Style House» | 20 п.
128. ЖК «Європейський» | 20 п.
129. ЖК «Корфу» | 20 п.

*БРОВАРИ* 44

*Збудовано*

1. ЖБ вул. Короленка, 74 | 20 п. | 73 м | 2008
2. ЖК «Купава» 1 | 20 п. | 76 м | 2008
3. ЖК «Купава» 3 | 21 п. | 79 м | 2009
4. ЖК «Купава» 4 | 21 п. | 79 м | 2009
5. ЖК «Зелений квартал» 1 | 27 п. | 94 м | 2014
6. ЖК «Зелений квартал» 2 | 27 п. | 94 м | 2014
7. ЖК «Зелений квартал» 3 | 27 п. | 94 м | 2014
8. ЖК «Зелений квартал» 4 | 27 п. | 94 м | 2015
9. ЖК «Олімпійський квартал» 1 | 24 п. | 76 м | 2015
10. ЖК «Олімпійський квартал» 2 | 24 п. | 76 м | 2015
11. ЖК «Олімпійський квартал» 3 | 24 п. | 76 м | 2015
12. ЖК «Олімпійський квартал» 4 | 24 п. | 76 м | 2015
13. ЖБ вул. Симона Петлюри, 36 1 | 24 п. | 76 м | 2015
14. ЖБ вул. Симона Петлюри, 36 2 | 24 п. | 76 м | 2015
15. ЖК «Лісовий квартал» 1 | 26 п. | 84 м | 2015
16. ЖК «Лісовий квартал» 2 | 26 п. | 84 м | 2016
17. ЖК «Лісовий квартал» 3 | 26 п. | 84 м | 2016
18. ЖК «Лісовий квартал» 4 | 26 п. | 84 м | 2016
19. ЖК «Олімпійський квартал» 5 | 24 п. | 76 м | 2017
20. ЖК «Олімпійський квартал» 6 | 24 п. | 76 м | 2017
21. ЖК «Олімпійський квартал» 7 | 24 п. | 76 м | 2017
22. ЖК «Лісовий квартал» 6 | 26 п. | 84 м | 2017
23. ЖК «Лісовий квартал» 9 | 26 п. | 84 м | 2018
24. ЖК «Лісовий квартал» 10 | 26 п. | 84 м | 2018
25. ЖК «Лісовий квартал» 11 | 26 п. | 84 м | 2018
26. ЖК «Олімпійський квартал» 8 | 24 п. | 76 м | 2018
27. ЖК «Олімпійський квартал» 9 | 24 п. | 76 м | 2018
28. ЖК «Олімпійський квартал» 10 | 24 п. | 76 м | 2019
29. ЖК «Атлант на Київській» 2 | 27 п. | 84 м | 2020
30. ЖК «Лісовий квартал» 5 | 26 п. | 84 м | 2020
31. ЖК «Лісовий квартал» 5а | 26 п. | 84 м | 2020
32. ЖК «Олімпійський квартал» 11 | 24 п. | 76 м | 2020

*Будується*

33. ЖК «Атлант на Київській» 1 | 27 п. | 84 м
34. ЖК «Атлант на Київській» 3 | 27 п. | 84 м
35. ЖК «Атлант на Київській» 4 | 27 п. | 84 м
36. ЖК «Атлант на Київській» 5 | 27 п. | 84 м
37. ЖК «Лісовий квартал» 8 | 26 п. | 84 м
38. ЖК «Лісовий квартал» 12 | 26 п. | 84 м
39. ЖК «А-12» | 26 п. | 84 м
40. ЖК «А-12» на Симоненка | 26 п. | 84 м
41. ЖК «Олімпійський квартал» 12 | 24 п. | 76 м
42. ЖК «Олімпійський квартал» 13 | 24 п. | 76 м
43. ЖК «Madison Gardens» | 24 п.
44.  ЖБ вул. Симона Петлюри, 21б | 21 п. | 2020

*ДНІПРО* 36

*Збудовано*

1. ЖК «Башти» західна башта | 28 п. | 123 м | 2003
2. ЖК «Башти» східна башта | 28 п. | 123 м | 2005
3. ТРК «Міст-Сіті Центр» північна башта | 25 п. | 98 м | 2007
4. ТРК «Міст-Сіті Центр» південна башта | 20 п. | 85 м | 2007
5. ЖК «Летуаль» | 20 п. | 80 м | 2007
6. ЖК «Кіровський» | 25 п. | 2009
7. ЖК «Славия» 1 | 22 п. | 89 м | 2009
8. ЖБ пр. Поля, 27д | 26 п. | 80 м | 2010
9. ЖК «Магнат» | 22 п. | 2011
10. "Єврейський центр «Менора» | 22 п. | 75 м | 2012
11. ЖК «Ulduz» | 21 п. | 2016
12. ЖК «iQ-House» | 20 п. | 2016
13. ЖК «Панорама» 1 | 24 п. | 2016
14. ЖК «Панорама» 2 | 24 п. | 2017
15. ЖК «Панорама» 3 | 24 п. | 2018
16. ЖК «Дім на Миронова» 1 | 21 п. | 2018
17. ЖК «Баку» 1 | 22 п. | 2018
18. ЖК «Чкаловський» | 20 п. | 2018
19. ЖК «Новодворянский» | 26 п. | 2018
20. ЖК «Bartolomeo Resort Town» 1 | 24 п. | 2019
21. ЖК «Грани» 1 | 25 п. | 2020
22. ЖК «Грани» 2 | 20 п. | 2020
23. ЖК «Катеринославський» | 20 п. | 2020
24. ЖК «Victory Hall House»  | 20 п. | 2020

*Будується*

25. ЖК «Bartolomeo Resort Town» 2 | 30 п.
26. ЖК «Башни Созидателя» 2 | 28 п.
27. ЖК «Баку» 2 | 24 п.
28. ЖК вул. Ульянова, 9-11 | 24 п.
29. ЖК «Дім на Миронова» 1 | 24 п.
30. ЖК «Славия» 2 | 24 п.
31. МФК «Arena Tower» | 24 п.
32. ЖК «Favorit» | 24 п.
33. ЖК «Затишний-2» | 23 п.
34. ЖК «Respect Hall» | 24 п.
35. ЖК «Башни Созидателя» 1 | 23 п.
36. ЖК «Central Park» | 22 п.

*ХАРКІВ* 33

*Збудовано*

1. ЖК «Олімп» | 25 п. | 2005
2. ЖК «Піонер» | 25 п. | 2007
3. ЖК «Светлый дом» | 25 п. | 2008
4. ЖК «Источник» | 21 п. | 2008
5. ЖК «Павлово Поле» | 20 п. | 2008
6. БЦ «Solaris» | 20 п. | 2008
7. ЖК «Парус» | 25 п. | 2009
8. ЖК «Адмирал» | 25 п. | 2009
9. ЖК «Мир» | 25 п. | 2009
10. ЖК «Ультра» 1 | 24 п. | 2009
11. ЖК «Ультра» 2 | 24 п. | 2009
12. ЖК «Авантаж» 1 | 22 п. | 2009
13. ЖК «Монте-плаза» 1 | 27 п. | 2010
14. ЖК «Монте-плаза» 2 | 27 п. | 2010
15. ЖК «Монте-плаза» 3 | 27 п. | 2010
16. ЖК «Тріумф» | 23 п. | 2010
17. ЖК «Эдельвейс» | 23 п. | 2010
18. ЖК «Дом в Сокольниках» | 20 п. | 2012
19. ЖК «Авантаж» 2 | 22 п. | 2013
20. ЖК «Солнечный Дом» | 24 п. | 2013
21. ЖК «Атлант» | 24 п. | 2014
22. ЖК «Аксіома» | 20 п. | 2014
23. ЖК «Дует» 1 | 20 п. | 2017
24. ЖК «Дует» 2 | 20 п. | 2018
25. ЖК «Журавлі» 1 | 24 п. | 2020

*Будується*

26. ЖК «Журавлі» 2 | 24 п.
27. БЦ «Ковчег» | 24 п.
28. ЖК «Победа» | 23 п.
29. ЖК «Мanhattan» | 22 п.
30. ЖК «Павловський квартал» 1 | 21 п.
31. ЖК «Павловський квартал» 2 | 20 п.
32. ЖК «Оазис» 1 | 25 п.
33. ЖК «Оазис» 2 | 25 п.
34. ЖК «Оазис» 3 | 25 п.

*Призупинено*

00. ЖК «Нова Шатилівка» | 20 п. 

*ДОНЕЦЬК* 20

*Збудовано*

1. «Королівська вежа» | 29 п. | 112 м | 2005
2. ЖК «Castle» | 20 п. | 2006
3. ЖК «Диск» | 24 п. | 103 м | 2008
4. ЖБ вул. Тітова, 10а | 20 п. | 2008
5. ЖБ пр. Комсомольський, 24 | 23 п. | 2008
6. «Альтком-1» | 20 п. | 2008
7. ЖК «Євроград» 1 | 24 п. | 2009
8. ТОЦ «Green Plaza» | 23 п. | 93 м | 2010
9. ЖК «Панорамний» 1 | 24 п. | 104 м | 2010
10. ЖК «Фаворит» 1 | 24 п. | 2010
11. ЖК «Фаворит» 2 | 24 п. | 2011
12. ЖК «Панорамний» 2 | 24 п. | 108 м | 2011
13. Готельний комплекс «Вікторія» | 23 п. | 84 м | 2011
14. ЖБ вул. Университетська, 46а | 21 п. | 2011
15. ЖК «Новый Обкомовский Дом» | 20 п. | 2012
16.  БЦ «Северный»  | 25 п. | 110 м | 2012
17. МФК «Пушкинский» | 24 п. | 100м | 2012
18.  ЖК «БИС»  | 24 п. | 87 м | 2013
19. Квартал Люксембург | 23 п. | 2013
20.  OPK «Скай-Сити»  | 20 п. | 2013

*Призупинено*

00. МФК «Конгресс-холл» | 27 п. | 106 м
00. ТРК «Декор» | 26 п.
00. ЖК «Европейский на Набережной» | 24 п.
00. ЖК «Комсомольский» | 24 п.
00. ЖК «Фаворит» | 24 п.
00. ЖБ пр. Комсомольский, 8а | 23 п.
00. ЖК «Євроград» 2 | 22 п.
00. ЖК за Облстатом 2 | 22 п.
00. ЖК за Облстатом 3 | 22 п.
00. ЖК за Облстатом 1 | 21 п.

*ВИШГОРОД* 9

1. ЖК «Ярославичі» 1 | 20 п. | 2013
2. ЖК «Ольжин Град» | 26 п. | 2014
3. ЖК «Ярославичі» 2 | 20 п. | 2014
4. ЖК «Ярославичі» 3 | 20 п. | 2015
5. ЖК «Ярославичі» 4 | 20 п. | 2015
6. ЖК «Ярославичі-2» 1 | 25 п. | 2018
7. ЖК «Ярославичі-2» 2 | 25 п. | 2019
8. ЖК «Ярославичі-2» 3 | 25 п. | 2019

*Будується*

9. ЖК «Ярославичі-2» 4 | 25 п.

*ЛЬВІВ* 7

*Збудовано*

1. ЖК «Сіті» | 21 п. | 2019

*Будується*

2. ЖК «Пасічний» | 27 п.
3. ЖК «Avalon Up» 1 | 25 п.
4. ЖК «Platinum» | 24 п.
5. ЖК «Avalon Up» 2 | 20 п.
6. ЖК «Avalon Up» 3 | 20 п.
7. ЖК «Avalon Up» 4 | 20 п.

*ЗАПОРІЖЖЯ* 4

*Будується*

1. ЖК «Central» 1 | 23 п.
2. ЖК «Central» 2 | 23 п.
3. ЖК «Central» 3 | 22 п.
4. ЖК «Central» 4 | 22 п.

*ЧОРНОМОРСЬК* 1

1. ЖК вул. Віталія Шума, 4 | 25 п. | 2010

*ЛУГАНСЬК* 1

1. ЖК вул. 4-а Донецька, 68а | 25 п. | 2014

*ІРПІНЬ* 1

1. ЖК «New York Towers» | 24 п. | будується

*МАРІУПОЛЬ* 1

1. МФК «Піонер» | 24 п. | 84.6 м | будується

*ТРУСКАВЕЦЬ* 1

1. Готель «Карпатська Столиця» | 20 п. | 89.1 м | 2015

*МИКОЛАЇВ* 1

1. ЖК «Адмірал» | 20 п. | 2020

*ЧЕРКАСИ* 1

1. ЖК «Євгенія» | 20 п. | 2016

*БОРИСПІЛЬ* 1

1. ЖК «New York Towers» | 20 п. | 2018


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

+1 у Львові:


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Андрію, щось ти не допрацював список, ось правки внеси:

в Дніпрі додай до списку ЖК Фаворит

і назву зміни і поверховість в МФК по Костомарівській на МФК Arena Tower | 24 эт

в Бартоломео там поверховість другої вежі 30


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

Дякую! Мені важко за цим всім слідкувати тому пиши що треба по Дніпру змінювати.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Volpacchiotto said:


> Дякую! Мені важко за цим всім слідкувати тому пиши що треба по Дніпру змінювати.


Окей )


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Дніпро +1

ЖК «Central Park» | 22 fl | U/C


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

*nostalgy*, глянь на цих киїських, не подобаються їм наші провінційні хмарочоси...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Istorik2020 said:


> Нахрена в теме о хмарочосах писать о высотках до 25-30 этажей? У нас хмарочос это здание высотой 100 метров и более. Зачем испохабили тему без меня? фу быть таким как говорил Куплинов


ну якщо так то хмарочоси то понад 50 поверхів, а це тема про Українські хмарочоси


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Volpacchiotto said:


> *nostalgy*, глянь на цих киїських, не подобаються їм наші провінційні хмарочоси...


так, взагалі знахабніли


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

*Андрію *додай ще два у Дніпро

ЖК «Затишний-2» | 23 fl | 2023

ЖК Respect Hall | 6 - 24 fl. | 2023

чекаємо скоро на ще вагоміше поповнення


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Андрію додай у Дніпро:

ТДК «Перехрестя» | 20 fl | U/C

ЖК «Loft White» | 20 fl | 2022

ЖК по ул. Гули Королевой 12 | 18-22 fl |

МФК «MAYAK» | 37 fl | 127 m

ЖК West Hall | 26 fl




жк на ульянова зміни назву на 
ЖК "Манхеттен" | 8-25 fl


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

+ ще 

ЖК West Hall | 26 fl | U/C

ЖК «Mont Blan» | 24 fl | 

ЖК «Premier Tower» | 22 fl | U/C


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

20+ новобудови українських міст за межами Києва

*ОДЕСА* 129

*Збудовано*

1. Готель Одеса Морський Вокзал | 20 п. | 2001
2. ЖК «Кукуруза» | 25 п. | 2006
3. ЖК «Новая Аркадия» | 20 п. | 2006
4. ЖК «Белый Парус» | 20 п. | 2007
5. ЖК «Чудо-Город» 1 | 24 п. | 2007
6. ЖК «Арк Палас» 1 25 п. | 106 м | 2008
7. ЖК «Арк Палас» 2 23 п. | 2008
8. ЖБ пр. Академіка Глушко, 32а | 24 п. | 2008
9. ЖК «Гранд Парк | 20 п. | 2008
10. ЖК «Пальмира» | 26 п. | 2009
11. ЖК «Чудо-Город» 2 | 24 п. | 2009
12. ЖК «Усадьба Разумовского» | 20 п. | 2010
13. ЖБ вул. Фонтанська дорога, 33/1 | 22п. | 2011
14. ЖК «Чудо-Город» 3 | 26 п. | 2011
15. ЖК «Звездный Городок» | 24 п. | 2011
16. ЖК «Французский Бульвар» 1 | 24 п. | 2011
17. ЖК «Французский Бульвар» 2 | 24 п. | 2011
18. ЖК «Руслан і Людмила» | 23 п. | 2011
19. ЖК «1 Жемчужина» | 22 п. | 2011
20. ЖК «Европейский» 1 | 20 п. | 2011
21. ЖК «Европейский» 2 | 20 п. | 2012
22. ЖК «2 Жемчужина» | 21 п. | 2012
23. ЖК «Французский Бульвар» 3 | 24 п. | 2012
24. ЖК «Фонтан» | 22 п. | 2013
25. ЖК «Звездный Городок» | 25 п. | 2013
26. ЖМ «Острова» 1 | 20 п. | 2014
27. ЖК «Гагарин Плаза» 1 | 24 п. | 2014
28. ЖК «Гагарин Плаза» 2 | 24 п. | 2014
29. ЖК «Французский Бульвар» 4 | 24 п. | 2014
30. ЖМ «Острова» 2 | 20 п. | 2014
31. ЖК «Альтаїр» 1 | 23 п. | 2014
32. ЖК «6 Жемчужина» | 20 п. | 2014
33. ЖМ «Острова» 3 | 20 п. | 2014
34. Готель «Gagarinn» | 20 п. | 2014
35. ЖК «Ланжерон» | 20 п. | 2015
36. ЖК «7 Жемчужина» | 23 п. | 2015
37. ЖК «Гольфстрім» 1 | 25 п. | 2015
38. ЖК «8 Жемчужина» | 23 п. |2015
39. ЖК «Альтаїр» 2 | 25 п. | 2015
40. ЖК «9 Жемчужина» | 23 п. | 2015
41. ЖК «Альтаїр» 3 | 24 п. | 2016
42. ЖК «Альтаїр» 4 | 25 п. | 2016
43. ЖК «Гольфстрім» 2 | 23 п. | 2016
44. ЖК «Французский Бульвар» 5 | 24 п. | 2016
45. ЖК «Апельсин» | 24 п. |2017
46. ЖК «Альтаїр» 5 | 25 п. |2017
47. ЖК «19 Жемчужина» | 24 п. | 2017
48. ЖК «Альтаїр-2» 1 | 24 п. | 2017
49. ЖК «Новый Маяк» | 20 п. | 2017
50. ЖК «Гагаринский» | 24 п. | 2017
51. ЖК «Балковский» | 24 п. | 2017
52. ЖК «Альтаїр-2» 2 | 24 п. | 2017
53. ЖК «Альтаїр-2» 3 | 24 п. | 2017
54. ЖК «22 Жемчужина» | 21 п. | 2018
55. ЖК «27 Жемчужина» | 25 п. | 2018
56. ЖК «32 Жемчужина» | 25 п. | 2018
57. ЖК «30 Жемчужина» | 25 п. |2018
58. ЖК «Дмитриевский» | 24 п. | 2018
59. ЖК «26 Жемчужина» | 26 п. | 2018
60. ЖК «Морская Симфония» | 22 п. | 2018
61. ЖК «43 Жемчужина» | 25 п. | 2018
62. ЖК «36 Жемчужина» | 26 п. | 2018
63. ЖК «Мальдіви» | 21 п. | 2018
64. ЖК «Таити» | 21 п. | 2018
65. ЖК «Башня Chkalov» | 20 п. | 2018
65. ЖК «Aston Hall» | 27 п. | 2019
66. ЖК «Лимнос» | 26 п. | 2019
67. ЖК «Новый Берег» | 26 п. | 2019
68. ЖК «Мандарин» | 26 п. | 2019
69. ЖК «Омега» 1 | 25 п. | 2019
70. ЖК «Омега» 2 | 25 п. | 2019
71. ЖК «42 Жемчужина» | 25 п. | 2019
72. ЖК «34 Жемчужина» | 25 п. | 2019
73. ЖК «44 Жемчужина» | 25 п. | 2019
74. ЖК «47 Жемчужина» | 25 п. | 2019
75. ЖК «Горизонт» | 25 п. | 2019
76. ЖК «Четыре сезона» 1 | 25 п. | 2019
77. ЖК «Елегія Парк» 1 | 24 п. | 2019
78. ЖК «Дмитриевский» | 23 п. | 2019
79. ЖК «Европейский» | 20 п. | 2019
80. ЖК «Михайловский Городок» | 20 п. | 2019
81. ЖК «Aqua Marine» 1 | 23 п. | 2020

*Будується*

82. Комплекс апартаментів «Олімпійський» | 31 п.
83. БФК «Unity Towers» 1 | 27 п.
84. ЖК «Emporium Towers» 1 | 27 п.
85. ЖК «Emporium Towers» 2 | 27 п.
86. ЖК «Набережний Квартал» | 27 п.
87. ЖК «Посейдон» | 27 п.
88. ЖК «Sea View» 2 | 26 п.
89. ЖК «Акрополь» 3 | 26 п.
90. ЖК «Альтаїр» 8 | 26 п.
91. ЖК «Атмосфера» | 26 п.
92. ЖК «Морська резиденція» | 26 п.
91. ЖК «Sea View» 1 | 25 п.
92. ЖК «45 Жемчужина» | 25 п.
93. ЖК «48 Жемчужина» | 25 п.
94. ЖК «52 Жемчужина» | 25 п.
95. ЖК «54 Жемчужина» | 25 п.
96. ЖК «Омега» 3 | 25 п.
97. ЖК «Четыре сезона» 2 | 25 п.
98. ЖК «Четыре cезона» 3 | 25 п.
99. ЖК «Четыре cезона» 4 | 25 п.
100. ЖК вул, Гагаріна, 9 | 25 п.
101. ЖК «Альтаїр» 6 | 25 п.
102. ЖК «Альтаїр» 7 | 25 п.
103. ЖК «Родос» | 24 п.
104. ЖК «Таировские Сады» 1 | 24 п.
105. ЖК «Таировские Сады» 2 | 24 п.
106. ЖК «Удобный» | 24 п.
107. ЖК «Скай Сити» 1 | 24 п.
108. ЖК «Скай Сити» 2 | 24 п.
109. ЖК «Акрополь» 1 | 24 п.
110. ЖК «Елегія Парк» 2 | 24 п.
111. ЖК «Елегія Парк» 3 | 24 п.
112. ЖК «Акрополь» 2 | 24 п.
113. ЖК «Курортний» 1 | 23 п.
114. ЖК «Курортний» 2 | 23 п.
115. ЖК «Aqua Marine» 2 | 23 п.
116. ЖК «Manhattan» 1 | 23 п.
117. ЖК «Manhattan» 2 | 23 п.
118. ЖК «Manhattan» 3 | 23 п.
119. ЖК «Дмитриевский» 3 | 23 п.
120. ЖК «Modern» 1 | 22 п.
121. ЖК «Modern» 2 | 25 п.
122. ЖК «Aqua Marine» 3 | 21 п.
123. ЖК «Kandinsky Odessa Residence» 4 | 21 п.
124. ЖК «Kandinsky Odessa Residence» 1 | 20 п.
125. ЖК «Kandinsky Odessa Residence» 2 | 20 п.
126. ЖК «Kandinsky Odessa Residence» 3 | 20 п.
127. ЖК «Derby Style House» | 20 п.
128. ЖК «Європейський» | 20 п.
129. ЖК «Корфу» | 20 п.

*ДНІПРО* 49

*Збудовано*

1. ЖК «Башти» західна башта | 28 п. | 123 м | 2003
2. ЖК «Башти» східна башта | 28 п. | 123 м | 2005
3. ТРК «Міст-Сіті Центр» північна башта | 25 п. | 98 м | 2007
4. ТРК «Міст-Сіті Центр» південна башта | 20 п. | 85 м | 2007
5. ЖК «Летуаль» | 20 п. | 80 м | 2007
6. ЖК «Кіровський» | 25 п. | 2009
7. ЖК «Славия» 1 | 22 п. | 89 м | 2009
8. ЖБ пр. Поля, 27д | 26 п. | 80 м | 2010
9. ЖК «Магнат» | 22 п. | 2011
10. "Єврейський центр «Менора» | 22 п. | 75 м | 2012
11. ЖК «Ulduz» | 21 п. | 2016
12. ЖК «iQ-House» | 20 п. | 2016
13. ЖК «Панорама» 1 | 24 п. | 2016
14. ЖК «Панорама» 2 | 24 п. | 2017
15. ЖК «Панорама» 3 | 24 п. | 2018
16. ЖК «Дім на Миронова» 1 | 21 п. | 2018
17. ЖК «Баку» 1 | 22 п. | 2018
18. ЖК «Чкаловський» | 20 п. | 2018
19. ЖК «Новодворянский» | 26 п. | 2018
20. ЖК «Bartolomeo Resort Town» 1 | 24 п. | 2019
21. ЖК «Грани» 1 | 25 п. | 2020
22. ЖК «Грани» 2 | 20 п. | 2020
23. ЖК «Катеринославський» | 20 п. | 2020
24. ЖК «Victory Hall House»  | 20 п. | 2020

*Будується*

25. МФК «Mayak» | 37 п.
26. ЖК «Bartolomeo Resort Town» 2 | 30 п.
27. ЖК «Башни Созидателя» 2 | 28 п.
28. ЖК «West Hall» | 26 п.
29. ЖК «Манхеттен» | 25 п.
30. МФК «CITÉ» 1 | 25 п.
31. МФК «CITÉ» 2 | 25 п.
32. МФК «CITÉ» 3 | 25 п.
33. ЖК «Баку» 2 | 24 п.
34. ЖК «Дім на Миронова» 1 | 24 п.
35. ЖК «Славия» 2 | 24 п.
36. МФК «Arena Tower» | 24 п.
37. ЖК «Favorit» | 24 п.
38. ЖК «Respect Hall» | 24 п.
39. ЖК «Mont Blan» | 24 п.
40. ЖК «Затишний-2» | 23 п.
41. ЖК «Башни Созидателя» 1 | 23 п.
42. ЖК «Central Park» | 22 п.
43. ЖК «Loft White» | 22 п.
44. ЖК вул. Королевої 12 | 22 п.
45. ЖК «Premier Tower» | 22 п.
46. МФК «CITÉ» 4 | 20 п.
47. МФК «CITÉ» 5 | 20 п.
48. МФК «CITÉ» 6 | 20 п.
49. ТДК «Перехрестя» | 20 п.

*БРОВАРИ* 44

*Збудовано*

1. ЖБ вул. Короленка, 74 | 20 п. | 73 м | 2008
2. ЖК «Купава» 1 | 20 п. | 76 м | 2008
3. ЖК «Купава» 3 | 21 п. | 79 м | 2009
4. ЖК «Купава» 4 | 21 п. | 79 м | 2009
5. ЖК «Зелений квартал» 1 | 27 п. | 94 м | 2014
6. ЖК «Зелений квартал» 2 | 27 п. | 94 м | 2014
7. ЖК «Зелений квартал» 3 | 27 п. | 94 м | 2014
8. ЖК «Зелений квартал» 4 | 27 п. | 94 м | 2015
9. ЖК «Олімпійський квартал» 1 | 24 п. | 76 м | 2015
10. ЖК «Олімпійський квартал» 2 | 24 п. | 76 м | 2015
11. ЖК «Олімпійський квартал» 3 | 24 п. | 76 м | 2015
12. ЖК «Олімпійський квартал» 4 | 24 п. | 76 м | 2015
13. ЖБ вул. Симона Петлюри, 36 1 | 24 п. | 76 м | 2015
14. ЖБ вул. Симона Петлюри, 36 2 | 24 п. | 76 м | 2015
15. ЖК «Лісовий квартал» 1 | 26 п. | 84 м | 2015
16. ЖК «Лісовий квартал» 2 | 26 п. | 84 м | 2016
17. ЖК «Лісовий квартал» 3 | 26 п. | 84 м | 2016
18. ЖК «Лісовий квартал» 4 | 26 п. | 84 м | 2016
19. ЖК «Олімпійський квартал» 5 | 24 п. | 76 м | 2017
20. ЖК «Олімпійський квартал» 6 | 24 п. | 76 м | 2017
21. ЖК «Олімпійський квартал» 7 | 24 п. | 76 м | 2017
22. ЖК «Лісовий квартал» 6 | 26 п. | 84 м | 2017
23. ЖК «Лісовий квартал» 9 | 26 п. | 84 м | 2018
24. ЖК «Лісовий квартал» 10 | 26 п. | 84 м | 2018
25. ЖК «Лісовий квартал» 11 | 26 п. | 84 м | 2018
26. ЖК «Олімпійський квартал» 8 | 24 п. | 76 м | 2018
27. ЖК «Олімпійський квартал» 9 | 24 п. | 76 м | 2018
28. ЖК «Олімпійський квартал» 10 | 24 п. | 76 м | 2019
29. ЖК «Атлант на Київській» 2 | 27 п. | 84 м | 2020
30. ЖК «Лісовий квартал» 5 | 26 п. | 84 м | 2020
31. ЖК «Лісовий квартал» 5а | 26 п. | 84 м | 2020
32. ЖК «Олімпійський квартал» 11 | 24 п. | 76 м | 2020
33.  ЖБ вул. Симона Петлюри, 21б | 21 п. | 2020

*Будується*

34. ЖК «Атлант на Київській» 1 | 27 п. | 84 м
35. ЖК «Атлант на Київській» 3 | 27 п. | 84 м
36. ЖК «Атлант на Київській» 4 | 27 п. | 84 м
37. ЖК «Атлант на Київській» 5 | 27 п. | 84 м
38. ЖК «Лісовий квартал» 8 | 26 п. | 84 м
39. ЖК «Лісовий квартал» 12 | 26 п. | 84 м
40. ЖК «А-12» | 26 п. | 84 м
41. ЖК «А-12» на Симоненка | 26 п. | 84 м
42. ЖК «Олімпійський квартал» 12 | 24 п. | 76 м
43. ЖК «Олімпійський квартал» 13 | 24 п. | 76 м
44. ЖК «Madison Gardens» | 24 п.

*ХАРКІВ* 34

*Збудовано*

1. ЖК «Олімп» | 25 п. | 2005
2. ЖК «Піонер» | 25 п. | 2007
3. ЖК «Светлый дом» | 25 п. | 2008
4. ЖК «Источник» | 21 п. | 2008
5. ЖК «Павлово Поле» | 20 п. | 2008
6. БЦ «Solaris» | 20 п. | 2008
7. ЖК «Парус» | 25 п. | 2009
8. ЖК «Адмирал» | 25 п. | 2009
9. ЖК «Мир» | 25 п. | 2009
10. ЖК «Ультра» 1 | 24 п. | 2009
11. ЖК «Ультра» 2 | 24 п. | 2009
12. ЖК «Авантаж» 1 | 22 п. | 2009
13. ЖК «Монте-плаза» 1 | 27 п. | 2010
14. ЖК «Монте-плаза» 2 | 27 п. | 2010
15. ЖК «Монте-плаза» 3 | 27 п. | 2010
16. ЖК «Тріумф» | 23 п. | 2010
17. ЖК «Эдельвейс» | 23 п. | 2010
18. ЖК «Дом в Сокольниках» | 20 п. | 2012
19. ЖК «Авантаж» 2 | 22 п. | 2013
20. ЖК «Солнечный Дом» | 24 п. | 2013
21. ЖК «Атлант» | 24 п. | 2014
22. ЖК «Аксіома» | 20 п. | 2014
23. ЖК «Дует» 1 | 20 п. | 2017
24. ЖК «Дует» 2 | 20 п. | 2018
25. ЖК «Журавлі» 1 | 24 п. | 2020

*Будується*

26. ЖК «Журавлі» 2 | 24 п.
27. БЦ «Ковчег» | 24 п.
28. ЖК «Победа» | 23 п.
29. ЖК «Мanhattan» | 22 п.
30. ЖК «Павловський квартал» 1 | 21 п.
31. ЖК «Павловський квартал» 2 | 20 п.
32. ЖК «Оазис» 1 | 25 п.
33. ЖК «Оазис» 2 | 25 п.
34. ЖК «Оазис» 3 | 25 п.

*Призупинено*

00. ЖК «Нова Шатилівка» | 20 п.

*ДОНЕЦЬК* 20

*Збудовано*

1. «Королівська вежа» | 29 п. | 112 м | 2005
2. ЖК «Castle» | 20 п. | 2006
3. ЖК «Диск» | 24 п. | 103 м | 2008
4. ЖБ вул. Тітова, 10а | 20 п. | 2008
5. ЖБ пр. Комсомольський, 24 | 23 п. | 2008
6. «Альтком-1» | 20 п. | 2008
7. ЖК «Євроград» 1 | 24 п. | 2009
8. ТОЦ «Green Plaza» | 23 п. | 93 м | 2010
9. ЖК «Панорамний» 1 | 24 п. | 104 м | 2010
10. ЖК «Фаворит» 1 | 24 п. | 2010
11. ЖК «Фаворит» 2 | 24 п. | 2011
12. ЖК «Панорамний» 2 | 24 п. | 108 м | 2011
13. Готельний комплекс «Вікторія» | 23 п. | 84 м | 2011
14. ЖБ вул. Университетська, 46а | 21 п. | 2011
15. ЖК «Новый Обкомовский Дом» | 20 п. | 2012
16.  БЦ «Северный»  | 25 п. | 110 м | 2012
17. МФК «Пушкинский» | 24 п. | 100м | 2012
18.  ЖК «БИС»  | 24 п. | 87 м | 2013
19. Квартал Люксембург | 23 п. | 2013
20.  OPK «Скай-Сити»  | 20 п. | 2013

*Призупинено*

00. МФК «Конгресс-холл» | 27 п. | 106 м
00. ТРК «Декор» | 26 п.
00. ЖК «Европейский на Набережной» | 24 п.
00. ЖК «Комсомольский» | 24 п.
00. ЖК «Фаворит» | 24 п.
00. ЖБ пр. Комсомольский, 8а | 23 п.
00. ЖК «Євроград» 2 | 22 п.
00. ЖК за Облстатом 2 | 22 п.
00. ЖК за Облстатом 3 | 22 п.
00. ЖК за Облстатом 1 | 21 п.

*ВИШГОРОД* 9

*Збудовано*

1. ЖК «Ярославичі» 1 | 20 п. | 2013
2. ЖК «Ольжин Град» | 26 п. | 2014
3. ЖК «Ярославичі» 2 | 20 п. | 2014
4. ЖК «Ярославичі» 3 | 20 п. | 2015
5. ЖК «Ярославичі» 4 | 20 п. | 2015
6. ЖК «Ярославичі-2» 1 | 25 п. | 2018
7. ЖК «Ярославичі-2» 2 | 25 п. | 2019
8. ЖК «Ярославичі-2» 3 | 25 п. | 2019

*Будується*

9. ЖК «Ярославичі-2» 4 | 25 п.

*ЛЬВІВ* 7

*Збудовано*

1. ЖК «Сіті» | 21 п. | 2019
2. ЖК «Avalon Up» 1 | 25 п. | 2021
3. ЖК «Platinum» | 22 п. | 2021
4. ЖК «Avalon Up» 2 | 20 п. | 2021

*Будується*

5. ЖК «Пасічний» | 27 п.
6. ЖК «Avalon Up» 3 | 20 п.
7. ЖК «Avalon Up» 4 | 20 п.

*ЗАПОРІЖЖЯ* 4

*Будується*

1. ЖК «Central» 1 | 23 п.
2. ЖК «Central» 2 | 23 п.
3. ЖК «Central» 3 | 22 п.
4. ЖК «Central» 4 | 22 п.

*ЧОРНОМОРСЬК* 1

1. ЖК вул. Віталія Шума, 4 | 25 п. | 2010

*ЛУГАНСЬК* 1

1. ЖК вул. 4-а Донецька, 68а | 25 п. | 2014

*ІРПІНЬ* 1

1. ЖК «New York Towers» | 24 п. | будується

*ВІННИЦЯ* 1

1. ЖК «Bogun» | 21 п. | будується

*ТРУСКАВЕЦЬ* 1

1. Готель «Карпатська Столиця» | 20 п. | 89.1 м | 2015

*МИКОЛАЇВ* 1

1. ЖК «Адмірал» | 20 п. | 2020

*ЧЕРКАСИ* 1

1. ЖК «Євгенія» | 20 п. | 2016

*БОРИСПІЛЬ* 1

1. ЖК «New York Towers» | 20 п. | 2018


----------



## Istorik_2012_Super_Kyiv (Jun 25, 2021)

Цікаво скільки в Києві будинків 20+... в російській гілці там останній апдейт робили 2 роки назад... думаю вже перевалило за 1000, а 30+ за 100.


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Istorik_2012_Super_Kyiv said:


> Цікаво скільки в Києві будинків 20+... в російській гілці там останній апдейт робили 2 роки назад... думаю вже перевалило за 1000, а 30+ за 100.


і що з того?? якщо більшість з них просто безликі стіни.


----------



## Istorik_2012_Super_Kyiv (Jun 25, 2021)

А смисл в списку вище без Києва а?


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Istorik_2012_Super_Kyiv said:


> А смисл в списку вище без Києва а?


а смысл добавлять в список огромное количество одинаковых безликих стен ??? Это все равно что создать список панельных 9ти этажек.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 18, 2011)

nostalgy said:


> а смысл добавлять в список огромное количество одинаковых безликих стен ??? Это все равно что создать список панельных 9ти этажек.


А сенс у тому, що в списку практично всі стіни безликі з російського боку також. Там лиш поверховість і кількість грає роль, усе решта непринципово. Питання в іншому, навіщо нам взагалі зважати на той список і намагатись його доповнювати. То в рос. гілці, нехай собі самі розбираються...


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> А сенс у тому, що в списку практично всі стіни безликі з російського боку також. Там лиш поверховість і кількість грає роль, усе решта непринципово. Питання в іншому, навіщо нам взагалі зважати на той список і намагатись його доповнювати. То в рос. гілці, нехай собі самі розбираються...


до чого тут рос гілка?? Ти про що взагалі???


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

Istorik_2012_Super_Kyiv said:


> А смисл в списку вище без Києва а?


Занадто довго рахувати, от можеш почати)


----------



## vitalist (Jun 25, 2012)

Volpacchiotto said:


> 20+ новобудови українських міст за межами Києва
> *ДНІПРО* 43


Або я неуважний, або знамениті ще з радянських часів "Свічки" пропущені!


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

новобудови ж


----------



## vitalist (Jun 25, 2012)

А, сорі, таки неуважний


----------



## ToniRudiger (Aug 22, 2021)

Можно добавить - Винница "Богун-Сити" 1 здания 21 этаж строиться другие по меньше. На лун есть информация


----------



## nostalgy (Feb 24, 2010)

Андрію додай до Дніпра

*ЖК "CITE" | 20-25 fl. *

всього 6 штук: 3 -20
3-25


----------



## ToniRudiger (Aug 22, 2021)

И Богун добавьте пожалуйста


----------



## ToniRudiger (Aug 22, 2021)

ToniRudiger said:


> И Богун добавьте пожалуйста


А уже добавили, спасибо


----------



## 7makedonsky7 (Mar 7, 2020)

_Off topic_













Суперсекретний пісок, який дає початок всім технологіям


Чи знаєте ви з якого матеріалу були виготовлені процесори у вашому смартфоні чи ноутбуку? Журналіст Вінс Бейсер (Vince Beiser) відправився в Східну Кароліну для того, щоб розповісти вам про кварц, ...




www.imena.ua


----------



## Htinel (Nov 24, 2021)

kalashnikov said:


> Quicksilver все правильно.В Днепре кстати гранит еще похлеще Запорожья,вон метро уже сколько лет мучаются строят.По поводу башен хочу сказать,что там конструкции труб крышной котельной выше конька вроде бы.


Да, гранит отличный. Метро строят - все ближайшие дома проседают/идут трещины и проваливается грунт.


----------

